# Milan - Atalanta: 23 gennaio 2021 ore 18. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (18 Gennaio 2021)

Il Milan campione d'inverno affronta l'Atalanta nell'ultima gara del girone di andata di Serie A. Milan - Atalanta si gioca sabato 23 gennaio 2021 alle 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Il Milan dovrà fare a meno di *Romagnoli e Saele. Entrambi squalificati.*

Dove vedere Milan - Atalanta in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky dalle ore 18:00.

*Le probabili formazioni da Sky

Meitè sulla trequarti.*


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2021)

Dentro Ibra e Mario davanti.

Poi altri otto in mezzo al campo si trovano.


----------



## iceman. (18 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan campione d'inverno affronta l'Atalanta nell'ultima gara del girone di andata di Serie A. Milan - Atalanta si gioca sabato 23 gennaio 2021 alle 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Il Milan dovrà fare a meno di *Romagnoli e Saele. Entrambi squalificati.*
> 
> ...



Spero recuperi qualcuno, MA serve la partita perfetta se vogliamo continuare ad alimentare il sogno.
Giocando come oggi si perde al 3000%.


----------



## iceman. (18 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dentro Ibra e Mario davanti.
> 
> Poi altri otto in mezzo al campo si trovano.



Leao-Ibra-Rebic
Mario.


----------



## Solo (18 Gennaio 2021)

L'unica speranza qua è tenere la porta inviolata. E poi vediamo cosa succede...

Ma I favoriti sono loro.


----------



## Tobi (18 Gennaio 2021)

Gia sarebbe oro recuperare Bennacer. Ci vorrebbe un miracolo per Rebic Theo e Calha. Ormai giocare senza 7/8 giocatori a partita è un must


----------



## Kaw (18 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan campione d'inverno affronta l'Atalanta nell'ultima gara del girone di andata di Serie A. Milan - Atalanta si gioca sabato 23 gennaio 2021 alle 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Il Milan dovrà fare a meno di *Romagnoli e Saele. Entrambi squalificati.*
> 
> ...


Allora Kjaer deve giocare, non mi importa ma andrà in campo.
Rebic dovrebbe negativizzarsi, e magari per miracolo almeno uno tra Theo e Calha (ma questo è più un sogno).
Speriamo di non perderne altri in settimana


----------



## David Gilmour (18 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan campione d'inverno affronta l'Atalanta nell'ultima gara del girone di andata di Serie A. Milan - Atalanta si gioca sabato 23 gennaio 2021 alle 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Il Milan dovrà fare a meno di *Romagnoli e Saele. Entrambi squalificati.*
> 
> ...



Qui la vedo da stringere lo stringibile e giocarsela in contropiede.


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Arriva tomori e lo facciamo giocare subito o abbassiamo kessie?


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Leao-Ibra-Rebic
> Mario.



E ne prendiamo giusto 20. In campo una squadra quadrata. Non siamo primi per caso.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Arriva tomori e lo facciamo giocare subito o abbassiamo kessie?



Kjaer potrebbe recuperare. Non credo sia una cosa seria.


----------



## Zenos (18 Gennaio 2021)

Feriti in quest'altra giornata?kjaer infortunato a Romagnoli e kjaer ci ha pensato Abisso.


----------



## claudiop77 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Vediamo se riusciamo a recuperare qualche pezzo.
Praticamente per Pioli fare le formazioni è facilissimo, mette gli unici disponibili.

Donnarumma
Calabria-Kjaer-Kalulu-Dalot
Tonali-Kessie
Castillejo-Diaz-Leao
Ibra

E speriamo di poter portare Bennacer e Rebic in panchina coi nuovi acquisti.


----------



## iceman. (18 Gennaio 2021)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Gia sarebbe oro recuperare Bennacer. Ci vorrebbe un miracolo per Rebic Theo e Calha. Ormai giocare senza 7/8 giocatori a partita è un must



Ma Rebic quanto deve stare fuori per sto covid? 20000 giorni?


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Con la Dea possiamo poco. Complimenti a loro.


----------



## iceman. (18 Gennaio 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Vediamo se riusciamo a recuperare qualche pezzo.
> Praticamente per Pioli fare le formazioni è facilissimo, mette gli unici disponibili.
> 
> Donnarumma
> ...



Chalanoglu neanche recupera?


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Gennaio 2021)

Se non recuperiamo minimo Bennacer Kjaer e Rebic è praticamente persa a prescindere, giochiamo con pippo pluto e paperino.
Nel caso, niente tragedie e testa alle partite facili pre derby


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan campione d'inverno affronta l'Atalanta nell'ultima gara del girone di andata di Serie A. Milan - Atalanta si gioca sabato 23 gennaio 2021 alle 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Il Milan dovrà fare a meno di *Romagnoli e Saele. Entrambi squalificati.*
> 
> ...



Poche speranze per questa eh, almeno evitare imbarcate
Speriamo che le altre non vincano tutte


----------



## Solo (18 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Chalanoglu neanche recupera?


È fuori per Covid e non sono ancora rientrati Rebic e Krunic, per cui...


----------



## Pit96 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Per ora ho un unico pensiero: KJAER
Se non sarà disponibile per me sarà sconfitta al 90%, minimo


----------



## Mika (18 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dentro Ibra e Mario davanti.
> 
> Poi altri otto in mezzo al campo si trovano.



Arriva Tomori e gioca direttamente lui con Kalulu...


----------



## egidiopersempre (18 Gennaio 2021)

bah non mi sembra che l'atalanta sia così travolgente ... gli fermi ilicic non sanno più cosa fare. speriamo almeno numericamente di recuperare qualcuno. saele è stato un asino.


----------



## iceman. (18 Gennaio 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> bah non mi sembra che l'atalanta sia così travolgente ... gli fermi ilicic non sanno più cosa fare. speriamo almeno numericamente di recuperare qualcuno. saele è stato un asino.



Si già mi immagino Hateboer contro Dalot.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Gennaio 2021)

ne abbiamo 11 da mandare in campo?


----------



## mil77 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Kjaer potrebbe recuperare. Non credo sia una cosa seria.



Se è mal di schina Kjaer sabato gioca


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Gennaio 2021)

Difficilissima


----------



## mil77 (18 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Chalanoglu neanche recupera?



Chala ha il covid. Minimo 10 giorni é fuori come theo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Pioli ha detto che Kjaer non sta male, ha una lombosciatalgia che si porta dietro da parecchio e non lo fa giocare liberamente, ma comunque ci sarà... Piuttosto speriamo di non presentarci con Dalot a sinistra, ma la vedo dura...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2021)

In: 
Leao
Mandzukic


Out:
Saele
Romagnoli

Speriamo in un tampone negativo di Rebic. A quel punto almeno in attacco la situazione sarebbe migliorate notevolmente rispetto ad oggi.


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Questo è lo scontro diretto più importante per il quarto posto e lo giocheremo con metà squadra out.. che schifo


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Gennaio 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> bah non mi sembra che l'atalanta sia così travolgente ... gli fermi ilicic non sanno più cosa fare. speriamo almeno numericamente di recuperare qualcuno. saele è stato un asino.



Fare un fallo da dietro a 80 m dalla porta è una stupidaggine ,che poteva costarci cara.

Speriamo che Pioli gli faccia capire, e non succeda mai più.


----------



## bmb (18 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan campione d'inverno affronta l'Atalanta nell'ultima gara del girone di andata di Serie A. Milan - Atalanta si gioca sabato 23 gennaio 2021 alle 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Il Milan dovrà fare a meno di *Romagnoli e Saele. Entrambi squalificati.*
> 
> ...



Possiamo dargliela a tavolino? Così ci riposiamo.


----------



## Wetter (18 Gennaio 2021)

Sarebbe importante non perdere, firmerei per il pareggio. In quel modo terresti a -11 una diretta concorrente per la Champion's, con l'emergenza che abbiamo sarebbe fondamentale!


----------



## Gamma (18 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan campione d'inverno affronta l'Atalanta nell'ultima gara del girone di andata di Serie A. Milan - Atalanta si gioca sabato 23 gennaio 2021 alle 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Il Milan dovrà fare a meno di *Romagnoli e Saele. Entrambi squalificati.*
> 
> ...



Partita più dura della stagione fino ad oggi, secondo me, perché arriva in un periodo in cui l'Inter è in fiducia dopo la vittoria con la Juve. Vincerla significherebbe tantissimo, davvero tanto.

Tante assenze, speriamo di recuperare dei positivi, ma è davvero dura. Mai come sabato sarà necessario il cuore dei nostri ragazzi e la forza di Ibra. Non sono fiducioso, ma non si molla nulla, sempre forza Milan.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Ipotizzo la formazza:

Gigio
Calabria-Kalulu-Kjaer-Dalot
Tonali-Kessie
Castillejo-Diaz-Leao
Ibra


----------



## markjordan (18 Gennaio 2021)

eheheh


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ipotizzo la formazza:
> 
> Gigio
> Calabria-Kalulu-Kjaer-Dalot
> ...



Magari si recupera Rebic.. A quel punto credo partirebbe lui a sx


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Magari si recupera Rebic.. A quel punto credo partirebbe lui a sx



Non saprei. Non gioca dal 3 gennaio.


----------



## iceman. (18 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non saprei. Non gioca dal 3 gennaio.



Rebic ha FAME, torna e segna.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (19 Gennaio 2021)

Gigio
Calabria Kjaer Kalulu Dalot/Theo
Kessiè Tonali
Leao Ibra Rebic
Mario


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Magari si recupera Rebic.. A quel punto credo partirebbe lui a sx



parte di sicuro Leao. anche se rebic rientra in gruppo, è fuori da piu di due settimane. magari a gara in corso


----------



## Tobi (19 Gennaio 2021)

Donnarumma
Calabria Kjaer Kalulu Theo
Kessie Meite
Casticoso Diaz Leao
Ibrahimovic


----------



## davidelynch (19 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan campione d'inverno affronta l'Atalanta nell'ultima gara del girone di andata di Serie A. Milan - Atalanta si gioca sabato 23 gennaio 2021 alle 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Il Milan dovrà fare a meno di *Romagnoli e Saele. Entrambi squalificati.*
> 
> ...



È arrivato il momento di battere l'Atalanta come merita, Zlatan e Mario non aggiungo altro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> parte di sicuro Leao. anche se rebic rientra in gruppo, è fuori da piu di due settimane. magari a gara in corso



è fuori per covid mica per infortunio..se si è allenato bene, conta zero..Ibra è rientrato dal covid e ha fatto doppietta...


----------



## egidiopersempre (19 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è fuori per covid mica per infortunio..se si è allenato bene, conta zero..Ibra è rientrato dal covid e ha fatto doppietta...



conta zero magari no... secondo me gioca leao e rebic in corsa.


----------



## bmb (19 Gennaio 2021)

Giochiamo con le quarte scelte, a sti schifi bergamaschi è andata bene di nuovo. Si sono salvati come la truppa del Maestro.


----------



## egidiopersempre (19 Gennaio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Giochiamo con le quarte scelte, a sti schifi bergamaschi è andata bene di nuovo. Si sono salvati come la truppa del Maestro.



la truppa del maestro ha trovato chiesa in giornata prepotente... oltre alla possibilità di maramaldeggiare senza i consueti filtri a centrocampo dei nostri martelli. altrimenti col cacchio che vinceva, anche contro le quarte scelte.

Per me nonostante i recenti risultati l'atalanta senza gomez è depotenziata in termini di fantasia e contro di noi non è così prepotente in termini di fisico e velocità. chiaro che giochiamo l'ennesima partita sulla lama del coltello, ma non ci vedo sconfitti in partenza.


----------



## kipstar (19 Gennaio 2021)

non mi esprimo sulla formazione perché ora di sabato possono cambiare tantissime cose, come la stagione ci sta insegnando.
dico solo che essere sempre in emergenza può aver aiutato mentalmente la squadra nei risultati. però è bene che ci siano tutti a disposizione prima o poi..ovviamente.
la partita è complicata. lo sappiamo bene. ho visto la dea con il genoa e non ha vinto ma perché i liguri hanno tenuto fisicamente e in concentrazione per 95 minuti....
si giocherà con i giocatori disponibili. e vediamo come finirà. di certo credo che questo avversario sia il più difficile da affrontare per noi.....


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Gennaio 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> la truppa del maestro ha trovato chiesa in giornata prepotente... oltre alla possibilità di maramaldeggiare senza i consueti filtri a centrocampo dei nostri martelli. altrimenti col cacchio che vinceva, anche contro le quarte scelte.
> 
> Per me nonostante i recenti risultati l'atalanta senza gomez è depotenziata in termini di fantasia e contro di noi non è così prepotente in termini di fisico e velocità. chiaro che giochiamo l'ennesima partita sulla lama del coltello, ma non ci vedo sconfitti in partenza.



Senza Gomez forse sono depotenziati come dici tu, ma con Pessina hanno trovato molto più equilibrio.

La difesa ha maggiore copertura, lo spazio fra difensori e centrocampisti" loro tallone d'Achille " viene riempita in modo più omogeneo.

Comunque in una partita, del genere la velocità di Leao potrebbe essere decisiva.


----------



## mil77 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Calabria Kjaer Kalulu Theo
> Kessie Meite
> Casticoso Diaz Leao
> Ibrahimovic



Theo lo toglierei...


----------



## mil77 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Sarebbe importante non perdere, firmerei per il pareggio. In quel modo terresti a -11 una diretta concorrente per la Champion's, con l'emergenza che abbiamo sarebbe fondamentale!



Concordo anche se verosimilmente saranno a -8 perchè domani recuperano ad Udine.


----------



## Milo (19 Gennaio 2021)

Ma bennacer quando rientra??

Ad ora contro i bergamaschi saremo senza

Romagnoli
bennacer
theo
chalalnoglu
rebic
kjaer (?)

più le riseve
krunic
gabbia

Giocare contro di loro con hauge e casticoso è un suicidio


----------



## egidiopersempre (19 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Senza Gomez forse sono depotenziati come dici tu, ma con Pessina hanno trovato molto più equilibrio.
> 
> La difesa ha maggiore copertura, lo spazio fra difensori e centrocampisti" loro tallone d'Achille " viene riempita in modo più omogeneo.
> 
> Comunque in una partita, del genere la velocità di Leao potrebbe essere decisiva.



ho detto in termini di fantasia ... ho visto contro il genoa ... pessina come dici tu dà equilibrio, ma se la partita la fanno per vincerla senza gomez se gli blocchi ilicic di idee ne restano poche. Dobbiamo giocare con pazienza. Fare noi le ripartenze e non subirle.
Sono di Bergamo, ora c'è il tiro al bersaglio su Gomez, ma metà della fortuna dell'atalanta è merito suo. Vedremo adesso senza.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma bennacer quando rientra??
> 
> Ad ora contro i bergamaschi saremo senza
> 
> ...



Bennacer ha veramente strarotto la fava. Tra una cosa e l’altra è fuori dal Napoli! È rientrato col Parma dopo aver saltato Fiorentina e Sampdoria solo per spaccarsi di nuovo.

Spero che non sia il nostro Sensi (a livello di infortuni), perché tecnicamente e per gli equilibri della squadra è molto forte, ma non è ammissibile sta cosa, sta giocando meno del Seedorf dello scudetto 2010/2011 (che fece 30 presenze, traguardo ormai irraggiungibile per Bennacer anche se non ne saltasse più nessuna), rendiamoci conto.


----------



## egidiopersempre (19 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Concordo anche se verosimilmente saranno a -8 perchè domani recuperano ad Udine.



mi sbaglierò ma non vinceranno facile.


----------



## admin (19 Gennaio 2021)

Per me:

Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Kalulu, Dalot, Kessie, Tonali, Castillejo, Ibra, Diaz, Mario

Ce la giochiamo alla grande, nonostante le mega assenze.


----------



## egidiopersempre (19 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per me:
> 
> Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Kalulu, Dalot, Kessie, Tonali, Castillejo, Ibra, Diaz, Mario
> 
> Ce la giochiamo alla grande, nonostante le mega assenze.



un tempo hauge e uno marione.. non credo 90 minuti. Con dispiacere perchè hauge è visibilmente in difficoltà, anche se gioca con molta applicazione e attenzione.


----------



## sion (19 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per me:
> 
> Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Kalulu, Dalot, Kessie, Tonali, Castillejo, Ibra, Diaz, Mario
> 
> Ce la giochiamo alla grande, nonostante le mega assenze.



magari bennacer rientra e forse si negativizza almeno rebic....e manzo entra nel secondo tempo..vedremo


----------



## mil77 (19 Gennaio 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> un tempo hauge e uno marione.. non credo 90 minuti. Con dispiacere perchè hauge è visibilmente in difficoltà, anche se gioca con molta applicazione e attenzione.



A sinistra gioca sicuro leao.


----------



## mil77 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per me:
> 
> Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Kalulu, Dalot, Kessie, Tonali, Castillejo, Ibra, Diaz, Mario
> 
> Ce la giochiamo alla grande, nonostante le mega assenze.



Mandzutic titolare non lo schieresti nemmeno tu fossi l'allenatore...poi a sinistra gioca di sicuro leao.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Gennaio 2021)

Gigio

Calabria Kjaer Kalulu Dalot

Tonali Kessie

Leao Krunic Rebic

Ibra

E' la formazione più probabile secondo me.

Sperando si negativizzino gli slavi.... su Chala e Theo non ci spero nemmeno ( magari!)


----------



## Miracle1980 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Leggo che alcuni di voi hanno inserito Theo e Rebic nelle possibili formazioni. Io so che sono ancora positivi...o mi sfugge qualcosa?


----------



## davoreb (19 Gennaio 2021)

se non si negativizza nessuno penso che la formazione è quasi scontata:

Gigio
Calabria Kjear?? Kalulu Dalot
Tonali Kessie
Casti Diaz Leao
Ibra

Ovviamente le assenze di Theo e Chala pesano moltissimo cosi come Rebic anche per avere un cambio come Leao.

Comincio quasi a pensare che invece l'assenza di Romagnoli se Kjaer sta bene non è un un malus, spero di non essere smentito.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Bennacer ha veramente strarotto la fava. Tra una cosa e l’altra è fuori dal Napoli! È rientrato col Parma dopo aver saltato Fiorentina e Sampdoria solo per spaccarsi di nuovo.
> 
> Spero che non sia il nostro Sensi (a livello di infortuni), perché tecnicamente e per gli equilibri della squadra è molto forte, ma non è ammissibile sta cosa, sta giocando meno del Seedorf dello scudetto 2010/2011 (che fece 30 presenze, traguardo ormai irraggiungibile per Bennacer anche se non ne saltasse più nessuna), rendiamoci conto.



dai non ha mai avuto nulla in carriera, ha avuto un infortunio muscolare e lo abbiamo buttato dentro troppo presto probabilmente e ha avuto una ricaduta. Può capitare.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Gigio
> 
> Calabria Kjaer Kalulu Dalot
> 
> ...



Di solito sei equilibrato  per cui probabilmente hai bevuto se scrivi sia Krunic che Rebic titolare...
Il bosniaco smaltirà il COVID (che è una cosa seria sia chiaro) forse per il 2022, impensabile siano entrambi disponibili e titolari.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Gennaio 2021)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Leggo che alcuni di voi hanno inserito Theo e Rebic nelle possibili formazioni. Io so che sono ancora positivi...o mi sfugge qualcosa?



No no, è una speranza.

Però teoricamente sta settimana dovrebbe essere quella della negativizzazione.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Di solito sei equilibrato  per cui probabilmente hai bevuto se scrivi sia Krunic che Rebic titolare...
> Il bosniaco smaltirà il COVID (che è una cosa seria sia chiaro) forse per il 2022, impensabile siano entrambi disponibili e titolari.



*Sperando si negativizzino gli slavi*


----------



## JoKeR (19 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Sperando si negativizzino gli slavi*



Certo ho letto, ma non potrebbero comunque essere entrambi titolari dopo il COVID e considerato che Leao ha "riposato" e sarà sicuro titolare.

Avevo letto il tuo messaggio sulla negativizzazione, non sono scemo.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Certo ho letto, ma non potrebbero comunque essere entrambi titolari dopo il COVID e considerato che Leao ha "riposato" e sarà sicuro titolare.
> 
> Avevo letto il tuo messaggio sulla negativizzazione, non sono scemo.



Eh boh, devo ancora capire se è meglio Rebic convalescente di Hauge o Casti 

Su Krunic si, potresti avere ragione, però con l' Atalanta non mi stupirei se lo mettesse.

Diaz potrebbe essere un po' leggerino come trquartista.

Peccato non si capisca dove sia Bennacer, in emergenza l' avrei messo volentieri trequartista al posto del turco


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> dai non ha mai avuto nulla in carriera, ha avuto un infortunio muscolare e lo abbiamo buttato dentro troppo presto probabilmente e ha avuto una ricaduta. Può capitare.



Speriamo che sia solo quello, mi sono rotto di vedere che solo gli altri hanno cyborgs indistruttibili. Makaku l’infortunio più grave avuto è stato nel 2014 con la rottura del legamento collaterale della caviglia, capitasse ad uno dei nostri una roba del genere come minimo rimarrebbe fuori sei mesi, ma come minimo proprio.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh boh, devo ancora capire se è meglio Rebic convalescente di Hauge o Casti



Hauge è del '99, ha ancora la possibilità di crescere... potrebbe "esplodere" tra due anni, anche se non sembra avere il cambio di passo necessario... Castillejo è un Suso più mobile, si sbatte, i compagni gli vogliono bene, ma è più una mascotte che un calciatore. Non gioca mai di prima, rallenta tutte le azioni, fa correre a vuoto i nostri terzini, non premia mai una sovrappossizione o un inserimento...

Insomma, Rebic è meglio anche convalescente, sicuro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> No no, è una speranza.
> 
> Però teoricamente sta settimana dovrebbe essere quella della negativizzazione.



Si ma non ho capito perché spereresti in un Krunic sottopunta (!!!). Già Krunic in campo è una sciagura, e grazie a Dio non ci sarà, ma metterlo addirittura sottopunta vuol dire farsi male.

Detto questo, temo che anche sperare per Rebic sia vano.

Speriamo di iniziare il girone di ritorno recuperando tutti, perché non se ne può più.



JoKeR ha scritto:


> Hauge è del '99, ha ancora la possibilità di crescere... potrebbe "esplodere" tra due anni, anche se non sembra avere il cambio di passo necessario... Castillejo è un Suso più mobile, si sbatte, i compagni gli vogliono bene, ma è più una mascotte che un calciatore. Non gioca mai di prima, rallenta tutte le azioni, fa correre a vuoto i nostri terzini, non premia mai una sovrappossizione o un inserimento...
> 
> Insomma, Rebic è meglio anche convalescente, sicuro.



Su questo non ci piove.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Spero in un goal di Diaz
Che i pali c assistono questa volta


----------



## pazzomania (19 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si ma non ho capito perché spereresti in un Krunic sottopunta (!!!). Già Krunic in campo è una sciagura, e grazie a Dio non ci sarà, ma metterlo addirittura sottopunta vuol dire farsi male.
> 
> Detto questo, temo che anche sperare per Rebic sia vano.
> 
> Speriamo di iniziare il girone di ritorno recuperando tutti, perché non se ne può più.



No no, non spero nulla ( mi riferivo più alla speranza per Rebic)

Ma per me, se dovesse stare bene Krunic, Pioli lo mette, sai che è innamorato.

Anche se onestamente, mi ero dimenticato di Meitè.

Per me non mette Diaz trequartista contro l' Atalanta...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> No no, non spero nulla ( mi riferivo più alla speranza per Rebic)
> 
> Ma per me, se dovesse stare bene Krunic, Pioli lo mette, sai che è innamorato.
> 
> ...



Tranquillo che se l’alternativa è mettere Krunic sottopunta mette Diaz tutta la vita.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo che se l’alternativa è mettere Krunic sottopunta mette Diaz tutta la vita.



Bisogna vedere se qualcuno rientra, se saremo leggerini per me no.

Vedremo, tanto sicuramente poi mi sbaglio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere se qualcuno rientra, se saremo leggerini per me no.
> 
> Vedremo, tanto sicuramente poi mi sbaglio.



Beh con Krunic sottopunta altro che leggerini, non voglio neanche pensarci dai. Poi avremo Leao sulla sinistra (o forse già Marione) e Ibra centravanti, non saremo al meglio ma saremo più pesanti che col Cagliari.


----------



## Raryof (19 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per me:
> 
> Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Kalulu, Dalot, Kessie, Tonali, Castillejo, Ibra, Diaz, Mario
> 
> Ce la giochiamo alla grande, nonostante le mega assenze.



Sono d'accordo, mettili però in campo su..

Donna
Calabria Kjaer Kalulu Dalot
Tonali Kessie
Castillejo Diaz Mario
Ibra


Qui non possiamo permetterci di regalare Hauge, sarebbe una trequarti leggerissima che a Cagliari può andare bene ma in partite come questa no, se Rebic sta bene parte lui altrimenti 45 per Mario e 45 per lui, poi la partita ci dirà quello che bisogna fare.
Attenzione perché c'è Leao, bisogna vedere se potrebbe fare anche lui 45minuti a destra o proprio da titolare a sinistra, è comunque un'opzione in più e con squadre come l'Atalanta che praticamente non difende se non col pressing alto dovrebbe andare a nozze.
Io darei 45 minuti a Meitè, per il resto formazione obbligata, qui bisognerà tenere il ritmo sempre piuttosto alto al contrario di ieri dove abbiamo ultragestito le forze facendo solamente alcune accelerate di tanto in tanto.
Atalanta che verrà spompa, spompissima e vedrete che pagheranno la partita di domani dove sono obbligati a vincere mentre noi saremo tutti belli riposati.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Gennaio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, mettili però in campo su..
> 
> Donna
> Calabria Kjaer Kalulu Dalot
> ...



Vi siete dimenticati di Leao.

Sara cosi, credo:
Castillejo - Diaz - Leao
Ibra

Con Mandzukic e Hauge pronti a subentrare.

Il rischio principale per me sara Dalot. Leao non aiuta molto in difesa. Calabria contro il Benevento si é trovato spesso da solo contro 2 giocatori giallorossi perche Leao non rientrava. In qualche modo ce la siamo cavata li, con tanta fortuna. 
Una situazione simile con Dalot al posto di Calabria sarebbe un autentico suicidio. Spero in un tampone negativo di Rebic perche il suo apporto sopratutto in difesa in questa partita sarebbe fondamentale.


----------



## Raryof (19 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Vi siete dimenticati di Leao.
> 
> Sara cosi, credo:
> Castillejo - Diaz - Leao
> ...



Probabilmente avrebbe giocato Saele titolare questa, 100% sicuro di questo, ma ieri sera ho visto Castillejo quasi cc aggiunto dove ha ricoperto un ruolo che spesso ricopre Calha quando viene a prendere il pallone basso, è un lavoro che può fare perché fa un buon pressing, è randagio, cattivo, andrebbe probabilmente servito meno davanti per dare più sfogo alla fascia sinistra con Leao o Rebic.
L'Atalanta contro di noi, dopo la partita di domani, non potrà fare 90 minuti sparati, a tutta, quindi bisogna capire come utilizzare l'arma Leao, se metterlo subito o nella ripresa quando potrebbe fare male veramente, mi ispira Meitè per il secondo tempo quando c'è da fare la guerra, così come Mario, abbiamo preso diversi giocatori molto fisici e quindi dovremmo avere dei secondi tempi tutti piuttosto sul pezzo d'ora in poi.


----------



## @[email protected] (19 Gennaio 2021)

Vediamo se l'arbitro domani in Udinese - Atalanta ammonisce qualcuno fra i loro tre diffidati (Romero, Djimsiti e Gosens).


----------



## Zenos (20 Gennaio 2021)

@[email protected] ha scritto:


> Vediamo se l'arbitro domani in Udinese - Atalanta ammonisce qualcuno fra i loro tre diffidati (Romero, Djimsiti e Gosens). &#55357;&#56847;



Scontano in campionato?figuriamoci se gli tolgono Gosens


----------



## @[email protected] (20 Gennaio 2021)

Leggevo che essendo una gara di recupero in caso di ammonizione salteranno la partita successiva contro il Milan


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Gennaio 2021)

Ovviamente, da quello che ho sentito su Mediaset, Atalanta con la rosa al completo tranne Pasalic (e Gomez).
Noi invece siamo senza 40 giocatori, peccato affrontare queste partite decisive senza mezza squadra.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Gennaio 2021)

Qualcuno mi sa dire se abbiamo novità sui tamponi in ottica partita?
Mi sarei rotto le palle di giocare sempre in emergenza. 
Ci rendiamo conto che l'11 titolare lo abbiamo visto solo in mezza partita?
E basta ,santo dio.
L'inter sempre con gli stessi.


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Gennaio 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente, da quello che ho sentito su Mediaset, Atalanta con la rosa al completo tranne Pasalic (e Gomez).
> Noi invece siamo senza 40 giocatori, peccato affrontare queste partite decisive senza mezza squadra.


Adesso con Meité e Mandzukic possiamo metterla in guerra anche con L'Atalanta


----------



## Raryof (20 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Adesso con Meité e Mandzukic possiamo metterla in guerra anche con L'Atalanta



Eh sì, loro non potranno fare 90 minuti a tutta contro di noi, non è possible, noi possiamo mettere dentro giocatori di sostanza anche nel secondo tempo, quindi ultimi 30 minuti, senza perdere in qualità.
Dopo la partita malata contro la gobba mi aspetto ben altra prestazione, sarà interessante vedere la prova di Kalulu e come approcceremo alla partita, perché contro il Cagliari mi pare palese che la squadra abbia alzato il ritmo solamente per una trentina di minuti in tutta la partita, i primi 15 e i primi 15 del secondo tempo, lasciando spesso il pallone agli avversari, contro l'Atalanta che sicuramente avrà meno energie da spendere dovremo fare una partita ad alti ritmi per almeno 60 minuti, gestendo le forze a seconda del risultato e in attesa di far entrare i vari Meitè o Mario.
Ricordo l'Atalanta a Napoli e giocarono senza particolare mordente (avevano giocato in Champions e il Napoli era ben riposato), fu una partita strapersa già dopo il primo gol del Napoli, qui spero di vedere qualcosa di simile perché anche con diverse assenze i giocatori che possono fare bene li abbiamo, anzi, penso che Saele se fosse partito dal primo non avrebbe fatto chissà che meraviglie invece Castillejo mi è sembrato piuttosto in palla, battagliero, se solo alzasse la parabola sui cross ala Susino che fa sempre...


----------



## bmb (20 Gennaio 2021)

Loro non avranno Romero.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (20 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi sa dire se abbiamo novità sui tamponi in ottica partita?
> Mi sarei rotto le palle di giocare sempre in emergenza.
> Ci rendiamo conto che l'11 titolare lo abbiamo visto solo in mezza partita?
> E basta ,santo dio.
> L'inter sempre con gli stessi.



Questa situazione sta diventando frustrante e snervante: onore e merito ai nostri ragazzi per essersi dimostrati stoici nelle avversità, ma non sarebbe male avere per una volta la rosa al completo e poter scegliere nel modo più adeguato chi mandare in campo.


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Gennaio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Loro non avranno Romero.



Romero 1.85 e non ha perso un duello aereo senza quei famosi 2 cm in più


----------



## bmb (20 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Romero 1.85 e non ha perso un duello aereo senza quei famosi 2 cm in più



Ma mi correggo. Non era diffidato. Quindi ho sbagliato.


----------



## Goro (20 Gennaio 2021)

Prendiamo spunto dall'Udinese, ben raccolti dietro ma pronti a colpire in maniera più propositiva ed efficace


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Gennaio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Eh sì, loro non potranno fare 90 minuti a tutta contro di noi, non è possible, noi possiamo mettere dentro giocatori di sostanza anche nel secondo tempo, quindi ultimi 30 minuti, senza perdere in qualità.
> Dopo la partita malata contro la gobba mi aspetto ben altra prestazione, sarà interessante vedere la prova di Kalulu e come approcceremo alla partita, perché contro il Cagliari mi pare palese che la squadra abbia alzato il ritmo solamente per una trentina di minuti in tutta la partita, i primi 15 e i primi 15 del secondo tempo, lasciando spesso il pallone agli avversari, contro l'Atalanta che sicuramente avrà meno energie da spendere dovremo fare una partita ad alti ritmi per almeno 60 minuti, gestendo le forze a seconda del risultato e in attesa di far entrare i vari Meitè o Mario.
> Ricordo l'Atalanta a Napoli e giocarono senza particolare mordente (avevano giocato in Champions e il Napoli era ben riposato), fu una partita strapersa già dopo il primo gol del Napoli, qui spero di vedere qualcosa di simile perché anche con diverse assenze i giocatori che possono fare bene li abbiamo, anzi, penso che Saele se fosse partito dal primo non avrebbe fatto chissà che meraviglie invece Castillejo mi è sembrato piuttosto in palla, battagliero, se solo alzasse la parabola sui cross ala Susino che fa sempre...



Ė condivisibile quello che scrivi.

Stiamo costruendo una squadra fantastica sulla carta,fantastica.

Stiamo facendo un mix fra giovani bravi ma soprattutto affamati, e un mix di " vecchi" fantastici per applicazione, esempio e voglia di vincere.

Quando Maldini ha detto, che oltre a doti tecnici ci volevano doti soprattutto caratteriali ( quindi niente bimbiminkia) ero talmente contento che se era donna me la sarei portata a letto , perché so personalmente che i gruppi creano le vittorie e i trofei.....ma solo se non ci sono giocatori che antepongono il proprio bene al bene della squadra.

Non sembra abbiamo bimbiminkia e neanche grandiminkia tipo Bonucci e Higuain.

Il talento ,è la voglia, tutti in una direzione, tutti per lo stesso scopo, ridiventare la squadra migliore al mondo.


----------



## egidiopersempre (20 Gennaio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Eh sì, loro non potranno fare 90 minuti a tutta contro di noi, non è possible, noi possiamo mettere dentro giocatori di sostanza anche nel secondo tempo, quindi ultimi 30 minuti, senza perdere in qualità.
> Dopo la partita malata contro la gobba mi aspetto ben altra prestazione, sarà interessante vedere la prova di Kalulu e come approcceremo alla partita, perché contro il Cagliari mi pare palese che la squadra abbia alzato il ritmo solamente per una trentina di minuti in tutta la partita, i primi 15 e i primi 15 del secondo tempo, lasciando spesso il pallone agli avversari, contro l'Atalanta che sicuramente avrà meno energie da spendere dovremo fare una partita ad alti ritmi per almeno 60 minuti, gestendo le forze a seconda del risultato e in attesa di far entrare i vari Meitè o Mario.
> Ricordo l'Atalanta a Napoli e giocarono senza particolare mordente (avevano giocato in Champions e il Napoli era ben riposato), fu una partita strapersa già dopo il primo gol del Napoli, qui spero di vedere qualcosa di simile perché anche con diverse assenze i giocatori che possono fare bene li abbiamo, anzi, penso che Saele se fosse partito dal primo non avrebbe fatto chissà che meraviglie invece Castillejo mi è sembrato piuttosto in palla, battagliero, se solo alzasse la parabola sui cross ala Susino che fa sempre...



l'atalanta ha perso punti mentre lottava per la champions... una squadra tutta corsa e muscoli come loro e con una rosa non profondissima soffre se gioca in settimana.... speriamo.


----------



## mil77 (20 Gennaio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Loro non avranno Romero.



Perchè si è fatto male?


----------



## bmb (20 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Perchè si è fatto male?



No credevo fosse diffidato ma mi sono confuso con Djimsiti e Toloi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Gennaio 2021)

“Queste partite lasciano rabbia e amarezza, fino a sabato quando batteremo il bilan.“

Commento di un atalantino dopo Udinese-Atalanta, cioè gli atalantini danno per scontato di batterci, non so se mi spiego, parlano come parlava il Milan di Ancelotti quando dovevamo affrontare il Chievo di Del Neri che era in testa non si sa per quale ragione. Questi se la credono proprio, in un modo che molti non possono immaginare.

L’ideale sarebbe batterli e poco prima della fine far entrare dei Primavera per far saltare qualche crociato. Detesto l’Atalanta e i suoi tifosi in un modo che non può essere descritto a parole.

Poi “bilan” da dei tifosi di un club che ha fatto solo 54 campionati di Serie A... beh...

Devono essere distrutti e bisogna urinare sulle loro spoglie, e se al ritorno dovessimo per caso essere già campioni e loro in lotta Champions andranno affrontati come se fosse una finale di Champions e se ci troveremo in condizione di fargliene cinque dovremo provare con tutti noi stessi a fargliene sei. 

Nessuna pietà per questi vermi infami servi dei gobbi.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Gennaio 2021)

La chiave del match sarà da una parte lo stato di forma di Leao (speriamo bene) e dall'altra (purtroppo) la sfida tra Ilicic e il grande irreprensibile Dalot. 

Inutile dire che se ci facciamo tagliare come il burro come ha fatto Chiesa finisce malissimo.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Gennaio 2021)

Nelle quote bwin a oggi

Milan a 2.85
Pareggio a 3.75
Atalanta a 2.25


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Nelle quote bwin a oggi
> 
> Milan a 2.85
> Pareggio a 3.75
> Atalanta a 2.25



cioè favoriti loro??? mah....


----------



## Ambrole (21 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> cioè favoriti loro??? mah....



Ci sta, siamo senza 
Romagna, Theo, benna, saele, chala, 5 dei titolari più forti e in più rebic che poteva essere un cambio importante e krunic che vabeh fa poca differenza.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> “Queste partite lasciano rabbia e amarezza, fino a sabato quando batteremo il bilan.“
> 
> Commento di un atalantino dopo Udinese-Atalanta, cioè gli atalantini danno per scontato di batterci, non so se mi spiego, parlano come parlava il Milan di Ancelotti quando dovevamo affrontare il Chievo di Del Neri che era in testa non si sa per quale ragione. Questi se la credono proprio, in un modo che molti non possono immaginare.
> 
> ...



Ma tu segui i forum di tutte le squadre del campionato???

Curioso che codesto tizio ci chiami Bilan. Un discorso è se lo dicono gli interisti, ma l'Atalanta in serie B ci ha passato la maggior parte della propri storia.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> cioè favoriti loro??? mah....



Ci manca mezza squadra, ci sta come ragionamento. 

Noi tifosi sappiamo che nel cambio Romagnoli Kalulu ci guadagniamo... ma in teoria è un'assenza pesante per come la vedono loro.

A parte questo ci mancano anche alcuni giocatori seriamente determinanti e uno, Theo, in questo momento insostituibile perché manco ce l'abbiamo un altro terzino sinistro.

Ad essere obiettivo, con l'Atalanta sarà durissima.


----------



## claudiop77 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ci manca mezza squadra, ci sta come ragionamento.
> 
> Noi tifosi sappiamo che nel cambio Romagnoli Kalulu ci guadagniamo... ma in teoria è un'assenza pesante per come la vedono loro.
> 
> ...



Però meglio Kjaer acciaccato con Romagnoli (e Kalulu pronto a subentrare) che non Kjaer acciaccato con Kalulu (e Musacchio pronto a subentrare).


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ci manca mezza squadra, ci sta come ragionamento.
> 
> Noi tifosi sappiamo che nel cambio Romagnoli Kalulu ci guadagniamo... ma in teoria è un'assenza pesante per come la vedono loro.
> 
> ...





Ambrole ha scritto:


> Ci sta, siamo senza
> Romagna, Theo, benna, saele, chala, 5 dei titolari più forti e in più rebic che poteva essere un cambio importante e krunic che vabeh fa poca differenza.



si, ma sono mesi che vinciamo in emergenza.
"loro" in teoria dovrebbero essere dei veri intenditori, altro che giornalisti. lo sanno che romagna è così così.
e questo mi preoccupa.
non so perchè, ma di solito sono sempre impaurito mentre stavolta son relativamente tranquillo. o perchè mi son messo il cuore in pace... o perchè manca ancora molto forse.

intanto mi aspettavo qualche recupero da covid ma nisba.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Gennaio 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Però meglio Kjaer acciaccato con Romagnoli (e Kalulu pronto a subentrare) che non Kjaer acciaccato con Kalulu (e Musacchio pronto a subentrare).



Non so, per me nello specifico contro l'Atalanta potrebbe essere un bene essere costretti a giocare con Kalulu e non Romagnoli.

Casomai il problema grosso sono le assenze di Theo Bennacer e Hakan, finora i migliori del campionato nei rispettivi ruoli e cardini della nostra squadra.

Ad essere obiettivi, siamo un po' nella stessa situazione con cui abbiamo affrontato la Juve. Anche una bella prestazione potrebbe non bastare. Io le quotazioni di Bwin un po' le capisco, almeno sulla carta.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si, ma sono mesi che vinciamo in emergenza.
> "loro" in teoria dovrebbero essere dei veri intenditori, altro che giornalisti. lo sanno che romagna è così così.
> e questo mi preoccupa.
> non so perchè, ma di solito sono sempre impaurito mentre stavolta son relativamente tranquillo. o perchè mi son messo il cuore in pace... o perchè manca ancora molto forse.
> ...



Hai ragione, non abbiamo paura di nessuno, ce la giocheremo.

Pero le assenze di Theo Hakan, aggiunte a Bennacer, Saele, Rebic, Romagnoli (ma qui insomma, meglio Kalulu per me), sono pesantissime e affrontiamo una squadra molto forte e in forma.
Siamo in emergenza da diverso tempo ma mai siamo stati cosi tanto in emergenza, ci manca davvero mezza squadra e alcuni elementi che fanno la differenza. 

Una cosa è sfangarla in emergenza contro Torino e Cagliari, un'altra contro l'Atalanta. 

PS: io continuo a non capire il perchè abbiamo preso il quinto mediano, il terzo centravanti e il quinto difensore centrale e non abbiamo nemmeno un TERZINO SINISTRO di riserva in rosa. Vorrei capire la logica. Ma poi fosse un ruolo come un altro nella nostra squadra, ci gioca il giocatore decisivo, quello che ci risolve la maggior parte delle partite... boh.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non so, per me nello specifico contro l'Atalanta potrebbe essere un bene essere costretti a giocare con Kalulu e non Romagnoli.
> 
> Casomai il problema grosso sono le assenze di Theo Bennacer e Hakan, finora i migliori del campionato nei rispettivi ruoli e cardini della nostra squadra.
> 
> Ad essere obiettivi, siamo un po' nella stessa situazione con cui abbiamo affrontato la Juve. Anche una bella prestazione potrebbe non bastare. Io le quotazioni di Bwin un po' le capisco, almeno sulla carta.



Concordo. L'assenza di Bennacer ormai non incide piu cosi tanto nel senso che abbiamo gia fatto tante partite senza di lui. Idem Saele e forse anche Leao. Ma le assenze di titolarissimi come Theo e Calhanoglu sono pessantissime.

E poi sul lato Atalanta chi manca tra squalifiche ed infortuni? Pasalic. Basta. Sono in piena salute.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Gennaio 2021)

L'atalanta,la regina delle succursali del sistema gobbo,in 3 giorni lascia un punto al Genoa e uno alla judinese,altre 2 esponenti di spicco della cosca torinese impegnate nella lotta salvezza e che è NECESSARIO si salvino altrimenti addio porcate con le plusvalenze.In più L'atalanta non poteva vincere per non staccare la casa madre in classifica in questo momento di difficoltà.Ora vedrete la prova dell'atalanta sabato,vi invito a meditare sullo spettacolo indegno a cui assistiamo e a mettervi il cuore in pace.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Nelle quote bwin a oggi
> 
> Milan a 2.85
> Pareggio a 3.75
> Atalanta a 2.25



Anche per me sono i favoriti. Comunque dopo i pareggi con Genoa e Udinese dobbiamo provarci. 
Come scritto più su sarà fondamentale che Dalot regga l'impatto con Ilicic. 
Il Milan deve segnare per primo. Quando segna per primo vince (unica eccezione Milan-Roma), quando segnano prima gli altri non vince


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, non abbiamo paura di nessuno, ce la giocheremo.
> 
> Pero le assenze di Theo Hakan, aggiunte a Bennacer, Saele, Rebic, Romagnoli (ma qui insomma, meglio Kalulu per me), sono pesantissime e affrontiamo una squadra molto forte e in forma.
> Siamo in emergenza da diverso tempo ma mai siamo stati cosi tanto in emergenza, ci manca davvero mezza squadra e alcuni elementi che fanno la differenza.
> ...


Te lo avevo chiesto ieri,forse non hai letto.

Firpo può fare anche la posizione di Salemakers?


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, non abbiamo paura di nessuno, ce la giocheremo.
> 
> Pero le assenze di Theo Hakan, aggiunte a Bennacer, Saele, Rebic, Romagnoli (ma qui insomma, meglio Kalulu per me), sono pesantissime e affrontiamo una squadra molto forte e in forma.
> Siamo in emergenza da diverso tempo ma mai siamo stati cosi tanto in emergenza, ci manca davvero mezza squadra e alcuni elementi che fanno la differenza.
> ...



l'unica spiegazione è che ritengono dalot in grado di pezzare il buco quando theo non c'è. e fino a 2 settimane fa potevo anche capirlo nell'ottica dell'austerity totale.
ma con le nuove spese non lo capisco molto neppure io.

comunque si, effettivamente, siamo impresentabili messi così.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Concordo. L'assenza di Bennacer ormai non incide piu cosi tanto nel senso che abbiamo gia fatto tante partite senza di lui. Idem Saele e forse anche Leao. Ma le assenze di titolarissimi come Theo e Calhanoglu sono pessantissime.
> 
> E poi sul lato Atalanta chi manca tra squalifiche ed infortuni? Pasalic. Basta. Sono in piena salute.



Senza Bennacer ci siamo abituati, ma resta il regista piu forte della Serie A in questo momento. La sua assenza è pesante.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> l'unica spiegazione è che ritengono dalot in grado di pezzare il buco quando theo non c'è. e fino a 2 settimane fa potevo anche capirlo nell'ottica dell'austerity totale.
> ma con le nuove spese non lo capisco molto neppure io.
> 
> comunque si, effettivamente, siamo impresentabili messi così.



Mah per me il terzino sinistro era l'unico acquisto indispensabile in questo mercato e bisognava prenderlo subitissimo.

La spiegazione che mi do io è che abbiamo pochi profili papabili in mente e abbiamo dovuto aspettare che qualcuno finisse sul mercato per trattarlo col solito prestito.
A differenza dei vari Meite e Tomori, Firpo o chi per lui non viene per fare numero e allungare il brodo quando mancano tutti come adesso, viene per far rifiatare il piu forte giocatore che abbiamo in rosa.
Se prendi un mezzo cesso alla Meite sei punto e a capo, non so un Gagliolo o Murru o Biraghi roba del genere per dire, perchè in partite difficili e cruciali poi, nella pratica, ti tocca far giocare sempre Theo.

Meite e Tomori sono riserve delle riserve, almeno in linea di principio, con i vari rientri il campo lo vedrebbero poco. Firpo invece giocando ogni tre giorni giocherebbe tantissimo.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Te lo avevo chiesto ieri,forse non hai letto.
> 
> Firpo può fare anche la posizione di Salemakers?



Boh, secondo me si, ma non subito. Nell'immediato gioca terzino sinistro, al limite esterno a sinistra quando c'è da gestire la squadra e la partita (col Cagliari è entrato Saele, Firpo sinceramente è di un altro pianeta se lo metti in una situazione simile), giocando ogni tre giorni vuol dire giocare comunque abbastanza spesso, come d'altronde sta facendo già adesso Dalot fuori ruolo.

Voglio dire, l'avessimo preso a inizio gennaio queste partite le giocava tutte titolare.


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2021)

*Arbitro Mariani

VAR Chiffi

La probabile formazione

Donnarumma
Calabria
Kjaer
Kalulu
Theo
Kessie
Tonali
Castillejo
Diaz
Leao/Rebic
Ibrahimovic



*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Arbitro Mariani
> 
> VAR Chiffi
> 
> ...



Hauge e non Leao???


----------



## King of the North (21 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Hauge e non Leao???



Ovviamente giocherà Leao, non ci sono dubbi


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Arbitro Mariani
> 
> VAR Chiffi
> 
> ...



Giocherà palesemente Leao al posto di hauge


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Te lo avevo chiesto ieri,forse non hai letto.
> 
> Firpo può fare anche la posizione di Salemakers?



ha giocato anche da esterno nel centrocampo a 4/5 a sinistra.. ovviamente a noi nel 4231 servono esterni d'attacco non di difesa


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Arbitro Mariani
> 
> VAR Chiffi
> 
> ...



Metterà Rafaellino al 100%. Offensivamente ci divertiremo, i problemi saranno nella metà campo difensiva.


----------



## 4-3-3 (21 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Arbitro Mariani
> 
> VAR Chiffi
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2021)

*----) *https://www.milanworld.net/theo-rebic-e-krunic-disponibili-per-sabato-vt99091.html


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma tu segui i forum di tutte le squadre del campionato???
> 
> Curioso che codesto tizio ci chiami Bilan. Un discorso è se lo dicono gli interisti, ma l'Atalanta in serie B ci ha passato la maggior parte della propri storia.



No no, non di tutte, ogni tanto do un’occhiata a quelli indaisti e rubentini, e da poco anche a quello dell’Atalanta. E si, come hai fatto notare è assolutamente grottesco che gli atalantini (quello non è certo l’unico, tanti ci chiamano così) ci chiamino bilanisti, ma come ho detto gli ultimi anni hanno dato loro alla testa. 

È anche per queste cose che uno poi non li sopporta e arriva a scrivere cose come quella che ho scritto sul crociato (cosa che non farei, ovviamente, sono cose buttate lì in un momento di nervosismo, invece affrontarli come se fosse una finale di Champions all’ultima di campionato, anche se noi dovessimo -magari!- essere già campioni e loro in lotta per la CL, per il solo gusto di buttarli fuori, quello sì, mi piacerebbe eccome).

Odiosi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Arbitro Mariani
> 
> VAR Chiffi
> 
> ...



Aggiornata.

Quotate


----------



## Solo (21 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Arbitro Mariani
> 
> VAR Chiffi
> 
> ...


Con questa squadra c'è la giochiamo! 

Daje!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Arbitro Mariani
> 
> VAR Chiffi
> 
> ...



Chiffi è quel pagliaccio di Roma-Fiorentina in cui fischiò 2 rigori inesistenti ai Riommanisti.
Non mi fido di quell'individuo al Var.


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Arbitro Mariani
> 
> VAR Chiffi
> 
> ...


 Formazione equilibrata, meglio partire con Rebic,e Leao a partita incorso.

Metteranno la partita come sempre su ritmo, intensità e uno contro uno.

I loro quinti potrebbero crearci problemi soprattutto Hateeboor che attacca il secondo palo come pochi.

Dovremmo cercare di colpirli fra le linee dei difensori e dei centrocampisti, il loro punto debole.

Dobbiamo limare al massimo la prima costruzione dal basso, sia per evitare un errore in uscita ,sia per non dargli la possibilità di venirci a braccare dentro la nostra area.

Ci sono ibra e Rebic appogiamoci a loro e agrediamo le seconde palle.

Questa volta sarà per loro molto molto molto complicato.


----------



## Freddiedevil (21 Gennaio 2021)

Voglio asfaltarli. Dobbiamo fargliene 4 almeno.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Arbitro Mariani
> 
> VAR Chiffi
> 
> ...



Stona troppo Castilcoso, altrimenti sarebbe una gran bella formazione nonostante le assenze (out 4 titolari)
Se la partita fosse in salita, spero che nel secondo tempo Pioli abbia coraggio di mettere Ibra-Leao-Rebic tutti assieme, se non addirittura Mario


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No no, non di tutte, ogni tanto do un’occhiata a quelli indaisti e rubentini, e da poco anche a quello dell’Atalanta. E si, come hai fatto notare è assolutamente grottesco che gli atalantini (quello non è certo l’unico, tanti ci chiamano così) ci chiamino bilanisti, ma come ho detto gli ultimi anni hanno dato loro alla testa.
> 
> È anche per queste cose che uno poi non li sopporta e arriva a scrivere cose come quella che ho scritto sul crociato (cosa che non farei, ovviamente, sono cose buttate lì in un momento di nervosismo, invece affrontarli come se fosse una finale di Champions all’ultima di campionato, anche se noi dovessimo -magari!- essere già campioni e loro in lotta per la CL, per il solo gusto di buttarli fuori, quello sì, mi piacerebbe eccome).
> 
> Odiosi.


Anche io vedo troppa spocchia dai loro commenti. Forse credono di affrontare la stessa squadra dello scorso anno, ma avranno una amara sorpresa.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque, questa attualmente è LA partita. Io non mi sono dimenticato del 5-0 e dei saltelli di quel nano di Gasperini a partita non ancora conclusa. In altre condizioni firmerei per un pareggio, ma in questa circostanza dobbiamo fare qualunque cosa per riuscire a batterli. Senza contare quanto ne usciremmo galvanizzati in caso di vittoria.


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Gennaio 2021)

Partita da giocare con il coltello tra i denti, sono anni che non li battiamo a San Siro..


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Arbitro Mariani
> 
> VAR Chiffi
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (21 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Arbitro Mariani
> 
> VAR Chiffi
> 
> ...



Il fatto che non ci sia Romagnoli *in questa partita* è un'ottima notizia.


----------



## Zenos (22 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Stona troppo Castilcoso, altrimenti sarebbe una gran bella formazione nonostante le assenze (out 4 titolari)
> Se la partita fosse in salita, spero che nel secondo tempo Pioli abbia coraggio di mettere Ibra-Leao-Rebic tutti assieme, se non addirittura Mario



Davvero ma da quant è che andiamo in giro con un ala destra mediocre?saranno almeno 5 anni...


----------



## admin (22 Gennaio 2021)

*Formazioni*


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni*



Non battiamo la Dea a San Siro da 7 anni (3-0 con doppietta di Kakà)...


----------



## kipstar (22 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni*



sarebbe arrivato il momento di batterli......


----------



## wildfrank (22 Gennaio 2021)

Vorrei ripetere il risultato della stagione 72-73.


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Gennaio 2021)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Vorrei ripetere il risultato della stagione 72-73.



Quella partita l'ho sentita in radio, onde medie al estero ,se non ricordo male 9-3


----------



## wildfrank (22 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Quella partita l'ho sentita in radio, onde medie al estero ,se non ricordo male 9-3



Esatto, vedo che anche tu sei della vecchia guardia....


----------



## Raryof (22 Gennaio 2021)

Dopo aver buttato la partita contro la gobba mi aspetto una reazione furiosa da parte dei ragazzi, soprattutto perché giochiamo in casa e loro arrivano dalla partita di mercoledì dove comunque hanno giocato quasi tutti i titolari almeno per una ventina di minuti.
Abbiamo tanta fisicità che possiamo far entrare nella ripresa, Mario, Ante e lo stesso Meitè al posto di Tonali, abbiamo i giocatori per vincerla, per creare il devasto, perché loro difendono alti o meglio difendono poco, sono sempre all'attacco e avere giocatori come Leao con tanto campo davanti libero potrebbe essere molto interessante per noi (un po' quello che abbiamo visto nel derby sul secondo gol). 
Partita importantissima, da non perdere, qui al 60° non si molla nulla e i ritmi dovranno essere belli alti perché a 'sto giro abbiamo diversi giocatori da inserire in corsa e 5 cambi disponibili.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Gennaio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Dopo aver buttato la partita contro la gobba mi aspetto una reazione furiosa da parte dei ragazzi, soprattutto perché giochiamo in casa e loro arrivano dalla partita di mercoledì dove comunque hanno giocato quasi tutti i titolari almeno per una ventina di minuti.
> Abbiamo tanta fisicità che possiamo far entrare nella ripresa, Mario, Ante e lo stesso Meitè al posto di Tonali, abbiamo i giocatori per vincerla, per creare il devasto, perché loro difendono alti o meglio difendono poco, sono sempre all'attacco e avere giocatori come Leao con tanto campo davanti libero potrebbe essere molto interessante per noi (un po' quello che abbiamo visto nel derby sul secondo gol).
> Partita importantissima, da non perdere, qui al 60° non si molla nulla e i ritmi dovranno essere belli alti perché a 'sto giro abbiamo diversi giocatori da inserire in corsa e 5 cambi disponibili.


Partita da vincere, anche per saldare i conti in sospeso dopo l’onta del 5-0 condita dai saltelli irrispettosi dell’infame gobbo piangina. Auspico una goleada, dobbiamo fargliene quanti più possibile.


----------



## zlatan (22 Gennaio 2021)

Speriamo ragazzi ma vedo troppa euforia. Non dimentichiamo che ci mancano 4 titolarissimi anche domani in particolare l'assenza di Chala vero perno di questa squadra è pesante. Ad ogni modo forza ragazzi sarebbe fondamentale portarla a casa


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Gennaio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Dopo aver buttato la partita contro la gobba mi aspetto una reazione furiosa da parte dei ragazzi, soprattutto perché giochiamo in casa e loro arrivano dalla partita di mercoledì dove comunque hanno giocato quasi tutti i titolari almeno per una ventina di minuti.
> Abbiamo tanta fisicità che possiamo far entrare nella ripresa, Mario, Ante e lo stesso Meitè al posto di Tonali, abbiamo i giocatori per vincerla, per creare il devasto, perché loro difendono alti o meglio difendono poco, sono sempre all'attacco e avere giocatori come Leao con tanto campo davanti libero potrebbe essere molto interessante per noi (un po' quello che abbiamo visto nel derby sul secondo gol).
> Partita importantissima, da non perdere, qui al 60° non si molla nulla e i ritmi dovranno essere belli alti perché a 'sto giro abbiamo diversi giocatori da inserire in corsa e 5 cambi disponibili.



dici bene, partita fondamentale per cacciarli a -13 e dare una prova di forza. Ma sarà molto dura, perchè sono una bella squadra. L'Atalanta comunque soffre tantissimo negli 1 contro 1, Leao e i recuperi di Theo e Rebic sono fondamentali.


----------



## admin (22 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni*



.


----------



## Paolino (22 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (22 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (22 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni*



.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (22 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni*



Ma Leao non può proprio andare a destra?


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni*



Formazione logica. Abbiamo dei recuperi importanti che cambiano tutto.

L'avversario è tosto ma abbiamo tutto per vincere ed essere ottimisti.


----------



## King of the North (23 Gennaio 2021)

Su Sky si parla di Meite titolare. Immagino al posto di Tonali


----------



## Gamma (23 Gennaio 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Su Sky si parla di Meite titolare. Immagino al posto di Tonali



Da quello che ho capito dovrebbe giocare addirittura al posto di Diaz, per dare fisicità lì davanti.
Onestamente, dovesse confermarsi questa indiscrezione, non sarei tanto fiducioso, dal trequartista passano molte delle nostre giocate e Meite non mi sembra adatto.
Senza Calha fatichiamo a far girare la palla avanti, con Diaz idem ma quantomeno a volte ha degli strappi che smuovono qualcosa e liberano uomini... con Meite temo che si faticherebbe molto...


----------



## kipstar (23 Gennaio 2021)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Da quello che ho capito dovrebbe giocare addirittura al posto di Diaz, per dare fisicità lì davanti.
> Onestamente, dovesse confermarsi questa indiscrezione, non sarei tanto fiducioso, dal trequartista passano molte delle nostre giocate e Meite non mi sembra adatto.
> Senza Calha fatichiamo a far girare la palla avanti, con Diaz idem ma quantomeno a volte ha degli strappi che smuovono qualcosa e liberano uomini... con Meite temo che si faticherebbe molto...



e se fosse sandro a giocare un po' più libero ? con dietro kk e sou a far diga ?


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Su Sky si parla di Meite titolare. Immagino al posto di Tonali



No, al posto di diaz forse.
Da centrocampista avanzato.
Vediamo se la notizia viene confermata.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni*



Presi uno per uno i giocatori dell'atalanta non mi fanno paura.
Non vedo grandi doti tecniche e di questo ne sono sicuro.
Il gap fisico a nostro sfavore ormai si è annullato e tecnicamente tra noi e loro non c'è paragone, a maggior ragione dopo che hanno perso l'interruttore della squadra.
Restano ilicic e muriel come giocatori qualitativi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Mi preoccupano Ilicic e Hateboer che prendono in mezzo Hernandez (con questa formazione Leao non aiuterá molto Dalot).
Significa che Kessie deve giocare quasi fisso a coprire la sinistra in fase difensiva, lasciando Tonali da solo a difendere il centro.


Io valuterei di partire con Rebic al posto di Leao.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mi preoccupano Ilicic e Hateboer che prendono in mezzo Dalot (con questa formazione Leao non aiuterá molto Dalot).
> Significa che Kessie deve giocare quasi fisso a coprire la sinistra in fase difensiva, lasciando Tonali da solo a difendere il centro.
> 
> 
> Io valuterei di partire con Rebic al posto di Leao.



Dalot? E mica gioca dalot.
Occhio perchè forse non gioca nemmeno diaz ma meitè.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

*Le probabili formazioni da Sky

Meitè sulla trequarti.*


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> Meitè sulla trequarti.*



Quindi sky pensa giocherà meitè. Centrocampo pesante.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dalot? E mica gioca dalot.
> Occhio perchè forse non gioca nemmeno diaz ma meitè.



E c’haibragione! Mi sono perso tra i tourbillon del Covid!

Comunque anche Theo contro Ilicic E Hateboer é dura.

Forse é per quello che gioca Meite.

Kessie in difesa aiutata a sinistra e Meite copre centrale e in attacco, palla lunga per le sponde di Ibra e gli allunghi di Leao...


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> Meitè sulla trequarti.*


.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> E c’haibragione! Mi sono perso tra i tourbillon del Covid!
> 
> Comunque anche Theo contro Ilicic E Hateboer é dura.
> 
> ...



A livello tattico sarà una partita interessantissima.
Sono molto curioso di vedere come la prepara Pioli.
Vediamo se andremo ad aggredirli forte per distruggere il loro gioco sul nascere....

Oggi il nostro kalulu avrà una prova mica banale da superare....


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> Meitè sulla trequarti.*



.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## 4-3-3 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> Meitè sulla trequarti.*



Non mi convince molto, vediamo.


----------



## Solo (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> Meitè sulla trequarti.*


Che cacchio è sta roba? Piuttosto metti la doppia diga davanti alla difesa, ma li in mezzo lascia Diaz.


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> Meitè sulla trequarti.*



.


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> Meitè sulla trequarti.*



Mi fido del mister, ma non capisco questa mossa.. vuole che meite pressi alto i 3 centrali? Però cosi si perde di qualità.. chi è che crea gioco?


----------



## Pit96 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni*



Formazione migliore schierabile in questo momento. La cosa positiva è che finalmente avremo qualche cambio decente in panchina: Rebic, Mandzukic, Meite. 
Fondamentale non perdere punti oggi. Dopo questa partita ne avremo 3 più abbordabili prima del derby di campionato



Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> Meitè sulla trequarti.*



Questa invece non la capisco. Meite in quella posizione? Mah. L'abbiamo preso per il centrocampo, per dare fiato a Kessie Bennacer e Tonali. Non per fargli fare il trequartista


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> Meitè sulla trequarti.*



.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> Meitè sulla trequarti.*



Penso possa giocare Diaz sulla trequarti. Comunque complimenti alla Dea. Troppo troppo forte.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> Meitè sulla trequarti.*



Comunque la quota del Milan ieri era 2.60, oggi salita a 3.10....


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> Meitè sulla trequarti.*



Io lo vado dicendo da settimane che Meitè ci stupirà e farà ricredere molti....
Il mister però è più pazzo di me. 

In realtà è da un pò di tempo che in quel ruolo mi aspetto un 'colpo' di genio visto che passare da calha a diaz è un cambio drastico nel quale manca la via di mezzo.
Il vecchio incursore ma dal gioco regolare e applicato.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan campione d'inverno affronta l'Atalanta nell'ultima gara del girone di andata di Serie A. Milan - Atalanta si gioca sabato 23 gennaio 2021 alle 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Il Milan dovrà fare a meno di *Romagnoli e Saele. Entrambi squalificati.*
> 
> ...



.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan campione d'inverno affronta l'Atalanta nell'ultima gara del girone di andata di Serie A. Milan - Atalanta si gioca sabato 23 gennaio 2021 alle 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Il Milan dovrà fare a meno di *Romagnoli e Saele. Entrambi squalificati.*
> 
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> Dentro Ibra e Mario davanti.
> 
> Poi altri otto in mezzo al campo si trovano.


----------



## Goro (23 Gennaio 2021)

Strano giochi Miranchuk


----------



## 4-3-3 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque la quota del Milan ieri era 2.60, oggi salita a 3.10....



Continua a salire, chissà perchè..


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Continua a salire, chissà perchè..



Perché molti giocano il 2 della Dea


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> Meitè sulla trequarti.*



.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Stavo leggendo che siamo 11esimi per possesso palla in serie A, tutte le altre che ci sono superiori nel possesso ,sono tutte sotto di noi in classifica.


----------



## Cantastorie (23 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> tutte le altre che ci sono superiori nel possesso ,sono tutte sotto di noi in classifica.


 anche perché essendo attualmente primi era abbastanza inevitabile


----------



## sunburn (23 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A livello tattico sarà una partita interessantissima.
> Sono molto curioso di vedere come la prepara Pioli.
> Vediamo se andremo ad aggredirli forte per distruggere il loro gioco sul nascere....
> 
> Oggi il nostro kalulu avrà una prova mica banale da superare....


La chiave penso sia proprio andare ad aggredirli e giocare a chi ne fa di più, anche perché numericamente a centrocampo saremo sovrastati. In quest'ottica, mi sembra saggia la scelta di mettere Meitè nei tre per dare una mano a Kessié e Tonali che con Diaz sarebbero sicuramente andati in affanno. Importante sarà anche la prestazione di Castillejo.
Per la fase offensiva sono abbastanza tranquillo perché siamo una squadra rapida e verticale con diverse possibilità di allargare il gioco, quindi non dovremmo soffrire più di tanto l'inferiorità numerica a centrocampo e, anzi, abbiamo tutte le carte in regola per farli ballare dietro.
Sulla carta è una partita complicata, ma abbiamo le qualità per puntare al bottino pieno. Ed è un enorme passo avanti rispetto agli ultimi anni in cui già solo un pareggio con l'Atalanta(l'Atalanta!) ci sembrava un risultato su cui mettere la firma.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> anche perché essendo attualmente primi era abbastanza inevitabile



 effettivamente.

Comunque per precisare che il possesso palla è una chimera a cui vanno dietro in tantissimi, diciamo tutti.

Invece giochiamo il calcio più bello avendo meno possesso palla del avversario.

Chissà perché.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Gennaio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La chiave penso sia proprio andare ad aggredirli e giocare a chi ne fa di più, anche perché numericamente a centrocampo saremo sovrastati. In quest'ottica, mi sembra saggia la scelta di mettere Meitè nei tre per dare una mano a Kessié e Tonali che con Diaz sarebbero sicuramente andati in affanno. Importante sarà anche la prestazione di Castillejo.
> Per la fase offensiva sono abbastanza tranquillo perché siamo una squadra rapida e verticale con diverse possibilità di allargare il gioco, quindi non dovremmo soffrire più di tanto l'inferiorità numerica a centrocampo e, anzi, abbiamo tutte le carte in regola per farli ballare dietro.
> Sulla carta è una partita complicata, ma abbiamo le qualità per puntare al bottino pieno. Ed è un enorme passo avanti rispetto agli ultimi anni in cui già solo un pareggio con l'Atalanta(l'Atalanta!) ci sembrava un risultato su cui mettere la firma.



Attenzione non facciamola cosi facile.

Se pensiamo di aggrederli alti, una delle nostre armi migliori, possiamo già lasciar perdere ,perché L'Atalanta insieme al Verona vanno quasi sempre sistematicamente al rilancio lungo.

Ecco non dobbiamo per esempio fare l'errore che ha fatto il Napoli con la Juve,andandosi a schiacciare troppo, è non riuscendo mai a ripartire con 80 m di campo davanti.

Inoltre dobbiamo evitare l'uscita dal basso , sopratutto se ci mettiamo a palleggiare con il portiere, cosa invece diversa se si va al rilancio lungo. L'ultimo gol di ibra conferma la bontà del lancio lungo.

Se ci appogiamo al loro gioco faremo una gran partita.

Il possesso lasciamolo a loro, a noi serve vincere la partita.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Gennaio 2021)

Vincere anche solo per ridere in faccia a questo uomo dimmè.


----------



## malos (23 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Stavo leggendo che siamo 11esimi per possesso palla in serie A, tutte le altre che ci sono superiori nel possesso ,sono tutte sotto di noi in classifica.



E menomale....ne avevo piene le scatole del calcio moviolato palla al portiere che la passa al centrale che la passa al terzino che la ripassa al portiere che la ripassa al centrale che la ripassa al terzino, ecc..

Finalmente un calcio veloce e verticale.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> Meitè sulla trequarti.*



Avete visto?

Ve lo dico da una settimana che mi aspettavo addirittura Krunic al posto di Diaz.
Alla fine metterà Meitè. Secondo me fa anche bene.
Troppo leggerino Diaz contro l' Atalanta, è una partita seria, siamo già senza tutta la trequarti titolare...


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> Meitè sulla trequarti.*



Spero sia uno scherzo.

Nel caso a destra mettiamo un giocatore un minimo più offensivo di Castillejo.

Questa formazione ha proprio poca qualità. 

Boh Pioli finora merita tutta la fiducia, Meite trequartista...


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan campione d'inverno affronta l'Atalanta nell'ultima gara del girone di andata di Serie A. Milan - Atalanta si gioca sabato 23 gennaio 2021 alle 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Il Milan dovrà fare a meno di *Romagnoli e Saele. Entrambi squalificati.*
> 
> ...





sunburn ha scritto:


> La chiave penso sia proprio andare ad aggredirli e giocare a chi ne fa di più, anche perché numericamente a centrocampo saremo sovrastati. In quest'ottica, mi sembra saggia la scelta di mettere Meitè nei tre per dare una mano a Kessié e Tonali che con Diaz sarebbero sicuramente andati in affanno. Importante sarà anche la prestazione di Castillejo.
> Per la fase offensiva sono abbastanza tranquillo perché siamo una squadra rapida e verticale con diverse possibilità di allargare il gioco, quindi non dovremmo soffrire più di tanto l'inferiorità numerica a centrocampo e, anzi, abbiamo tutte le carte in regola per farli ballare dietro.
> *Sulla carta è una partita complicata, ma abbiamo le qualità per puntare al bottino pieno. Ed è un enorme passo avanti rispetto agli ultimi anni in cui già solo un pareggio con l'Atalanta(l'Atalanta!) ci sembrava un risultato su cui mettere la firma.*


*

*

Dici benissimo.
Come eravamo ridotti....


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan campione d'inverno affronta l'Atalanta nell'ultima gara del girone di andata di Serie A. Milan - Atalanta si gioca sabato 23 gennaio 2021 alle 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Il Milan dovrà fare a meno di *Romagnoli e Saele. Entrambi squalificati.*
> 
> ...



.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> .



.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ho riguardato i gol del famoso 0-5. Ne é passatta acqua sotto il ponte.

1-0: Gomez, che é fuori rosa, salta Conti, che non fa piu parte del Milan, con un tunnel e segna. Musacchio, che é praticamente fuori rosa, non chiude.
2-0: Pasalic, che é infortunato, viene marcato in modo ridicolo da Conti e puo tirare liberamente verso la porta.
3-0: Contropiede con errori a gogo di Musacchio e Bennacer. Gol di Ilicic.
4-0: Ilicic va sul sinistro e segna dal limite visto che Suso non reagisce in tempo per chiudere o - almeno - disturbarlo. Suso ora non fa piu parte del Milan.
5-0: Gol di Muriel dopo una palla lunga che scavalca Musacchio. Donnarumma non prova di rimediare uscendo ma non arriva in tempo.


Fa effetto riguardare i gol e altre azioni della Dea in quella partita. Siamo veloci ad arrabbiarci per errori oggi, perche questo scempio lontano lo abbiamo quasi scordato. Vedere i disastri di Musacchio e Conti in quella partita é qualcosa di incredibile. Anche quel Calabria era totalmente un altro giocatore. Per non parlare della mentalita di giocatori come Suso.


Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> Meitè sulla trequarti.*


----------



## 4-3-3 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan campione d'inverno affronta l'Atalanta nell'ultima gara del girone di andata di Serie A. Milan - Atalanta si gioca sabato 23 gennaio 2021 alle 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Il Milan dovrà fare a meno di *Romagnoli e Saele. Entrambi squalificati.*
> 
> ...



Per me non dobbiamo snaturarci, dobbiamo essere noi stessi. Sono gli altri che devono adattarsi a noi, non noi a loro. Meité incomprensibile sulla trequarti...


----------



## JoKeR (23 Gennaio 2021)

L'eventuale mossa Meitè per Diaz è un "azzardo calcolato".

E' un azzardo perchè finora, nonostante tutte le assenze, abbiamo trovato un certo equilibrio e perchè Diaz è cmq utile nella costruzione del gioco e nelle ultime due partite è stato, senza eccellere, decisivo.

Ma se Pioli deciderà per Meitè io sinceramente sarò in ogni caso contento, a prescindere da come andrà, per un semplice motivo: significa che siamo flessibili, che studiamo gli avversari e che all'occorrenza ci adattiamo (non snaturiamo).
La scelta di Meitè, qualora fosse confermata la sua posizione sulla trequarti (ma bisognerà vedere bene, perchè potrebbe anche toccare a Tonali avanzarsi), sarebbe dettata dal pressare con un fisico diverso da quello di Diaz i tre centrali atalantini.
Pioli potrebbe optare per questa soluzione al fine di mettere più fisicità e per scatenare la velocità di Leao: Meitè potrebbe coprire in primis i buchi di Rafa sulla sx, consentendogli maggiore libertà di movimento e liberandolo da qualche compito difensivo.
Diaz tra le linee potrebbe finire nella morsa di 5 giocatori avversari, che hanno dalla loro un atletismo impressionante. Meitè potrebbe reggere meglio l'urto e "aiutare" Ibra nei duelli.

Non possiamo sapere come andrà, ma a me basta che non giochi Krunic  Per il resto sono aperto a piccoli esperimenti, dobbiamo avere un piano B...... così possiamo spiegarlo alla Billò, a differenza del parrucchino campione d'Itaglia 2020/2021.

In conclusione, è un azzardo che condivido, bisogna avere anche "coraggio" nel cambiare e a volte il coraggio non significa schierare 4 punte insieme.
Cmq in panchina avremmo Rebic, Diaz e Mandzukic... finalmente!!!

Forza Milan!!!
Andiamo a combattere anche stasera, come ogni dannata volta!!! Siamo in guerra e dobbiamo vincere più battaglie possibili!!!


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Gennaio 2021)

malos ha scritto:


> E menomale....ne avevo piene le scatole del calcio moviolato palla al portiere che la passa al centrale che la passa al terzino che la ripassa al portiere che la ripassa al centrale che la ripassa al terzino, ecc..
> 
> Finalmente un calcio veloce e verticale.



È proprio come dici, ma si pensa erroneamente che la partenza dal basso dia vantaggi quando è esattamente il contrario.

Basterebbe pensare che su 10 uscite dal basso, 8 volte c'è il recupero palla degli avversari.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> Meitè sulla trequarti.*



Basta con la paura verso questi.
Asfaltare.


----------



## bmb (23 Gennaio 2021)

Mi piacerebbe sapere la motivazione tattica di Meitè trequartista.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> Meitè sulla trequarti.*



Sportmediaset da Diaz sulla trequarti.


----------



## Roger84 (23 Gennaio 2021)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Continua a salire, chissà perchè..



Le sto seguendo anch'io come sempre e non capisco perchè la nostra quota continua ancora a salire....non mi piace questa cosa...


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Le sto seguendo anch'io come sempre e non capisco perchè la nostra quota continua ancora a salire....non mi piace questa cosa...



Ora è a 3. Sta iniziando a scendere nuovamente. Credo che prima della gara si attesterà a 2.70.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan campione d'inverno affronta l'Atalanta nell'ultima gara del girone di andata di Serie A. Milan - Atalanta si gioca sabato 23 gennaio 2021 alle 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Il Milan dovrà fare a meno di *Romagnoli e Saele. Entrambi squalificati.*
> 
> ...



.


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Gennaio 2021)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Le sto seguendo anch'io come sempre e non capisco perchè la nostra quota continua ancora a salire....non mi piace questa cosa...



La nostra quota sale perché gli scommettitori nel mondo stanno puntando sulla vittoria dell'Atalanta,di conseguenza scende la quota del 2 e salgono le quote dell'1 e dell' x. Perché la gente gioca la vittoria dell'Atalanta?Perché ancora oggi godiamo di scarsa considerazione.


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Curioso della scelta di meite,ma perplesso sulla mancanza di gioco senza diaz..


----------



## Pamparulez2 (23 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## Pungiglione (23 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## kipstar (23 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> Meitè sulla trequarti.*



Non mi piace per niente la scelta di Meité 
Spero di esserne piacevolmente sorpreso, ma evidentemente temiamo questa partita e saranno altri 95' di sofferenza


----------



## Maximo (23 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Stavo leggendo che siamo 11esimi per possesso palla in serie A, tutte le altre che ci sono superiori nel possesso ,sono tutte sotto di noi in classifica.



Il Milan è una squadra che fa del pressisng e del gioco in verticale i suoi punti di forza, ecco il perchè di queste statistiche.


----------



## 4-3-3 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Movimento stranissimo delle quote in questa partita, ma finché l'Atalanta non scende sotto il 2 sono tranquillo, in fondo si sa che il pronostico serve solo a spennare i polli



Le quote vengono fatte in base agli xG, parametro in cui l'atalanta è in testa e il milan terzo. Ma fortunatamente/sfortunatamente non dicono nulla, se non contestualizzati.


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Curioso della scelta di meite,ma perplesso sulla mancanza di gioco senza diaz..



La mia chiave di lettura è proprio atletica. Troviamo una squadra che come noi la mette tanto sul piano del ritmo, intensità e della corsa. In questo senso capisco lasciare fuori Diaz, che proprio da quel punto di vista ha qualche limite. Continuo a considerare Diaz un ottimo giocatore da ultima mezz'ora, ha bei strappi, ma tende a spegnersi presto. Oltretutto, non mi pare che Diaz (a differenza di Chala) contribuisca tanto sul piano del gioco....è piuttosto un giocatore da strappi, da colpi, da estro...


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Gennaio 2021)

Forza ragazzi! Oggi uniti vinceremo!


----------



## Roger84 (23 Gennaio 2021)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Le quote vengono fatte *in base agli xG*, parametro in cui l'atalanta è in testa e il milan terzo. Ma fortunatamente/sfortunatamente non dicono nulla, se non contestualizzati.



Ovvero?


----------



## 4-3-3 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Ovvero?



Gli expected goals cercano di rappresentare il potenziale offensivo di una squadra o le occasioni da gol potenzialmente avute da un singolo giocatore. Gli xG traducono i gol che ci si sarebbe aspettato che quella squadra o quel giocatore segnasse. Vengono generati generalmente da degli algoritmi particolari che tengono conto di determinati fattori.


----------



## aklos (23 Gennaio 2021)

QUOTE:
milan dato a 3.10
atalanta data a 2.30 , fuoricasa con la capolista....MAH...ma sicuramente avranno ragione i bookmakers...quindi oggi son caxxi


----------



## Roger84 (23 Gennaio 2021)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Gli expected goals cercano di rappresentare il potenziale offensivo di una squadra o le occasioni da gol potenzialmente avute da un singolo giocatore. Gli xG traducono i gol che ci si sarebbe aspettato che quella squadra o quel giocatore segnasse. Vengono generati generalmente da degli algoritmi particolari che tengono conto di determinati fattori.



Interessante...


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Gennaio 2021)

il punto è che dei 3 trequartisti almeno 2 devono garantire contributo difensivo. di solito sono saleamerkes (un terzino mascherato ala) e chalanoglu. con leao e ibra un pò più liberi da compiti difensivi.
Non ti puoi permettere Ibra + Leao + Diaz + Castillejo in fase difensiva, sopratutto con una squadra come l'Atlanta.
Diaz, per come gioca pioli, è adatto solo se uno dei due sulle fasce è un terzino mascherato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Gennaio 2021)

*Ufficiali:

Milan (4-2-3-1)
Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Kjaer, Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Castillejo, Meite, Leao; Ibrahimovic

Atalant (3-4-2-1)
Gollini; Toloi, Romero, Djimsiti; Hateboer, De Roon, Freuler, Gosens; Pessina, Ilicic; Zapata*


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Gennaio 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ufficiali:
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1)
> Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Kjaer, Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Castillejo, Meite, Leao; Ibrahimovic
> ...



Mossa non da poco quella di Meite, vediamo se paga.
Dai ragazzi!


----------



## egidiopersempre (23 Gennaio 2021)

aklos ha scritto:


> QUOTE:
> milan dato a 3.10
> atalanta data a 2.30 , fuoricasa con la capolista....MAH...ma sicuramente avranno ragione i bookmakers...quindi oggi son caxxi



quando manca poco funziona tipo totalizzatore dell'ippica. DIpende dalle scommesse. Siccome Gobbi e Intertristi sperano nella vittoria dell'Atalanta, scommettono contro di noi e fanno alzare le nostre quote.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1)
> Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Kjaer, Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Castillejo, Meite, Leao; Ibrahimovic
> ...



Tutto confermato


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1)
> Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Kjaer, Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Castillejo, Meite, Leao; Ibrahimovic
> ...



Forza ragazzi


----------



## Hellscream (23 Gennaio 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1)
> Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Kjaer, Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Castillejo, Meite, Leao; Ibrahimovic
> ...



Vincere vincere vincere


----------



## egidiopersempre (23 Gennaio 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1)
> Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Kjaer, Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Castillejo, Meite, Leao; Ibrahimovic
> ...





Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mossa non da poco quella di Meite, vediamo se paga.
> Dai ragazzi!



Meitè cagnaccio su Ilicic?


----------



## kastoro (23 Gennaio 2021)

Sono arrivato al punto da essere più tranquillo con un 20enne esordiente in difesa rispetto al capitano


----------



## Pit96 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1)
> Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Kjaer, Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Castillejo, Meite, Leao; Ibrahimovic
> ...



Mah, non son d'accordo con Meite in quella posizione. Ma speriamo abbia ragione il mister


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1)
> Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Kjaer, Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Castillejo, Meite, Leao; Ibrahimovic
> ...



Sono preoccupato, ma lo sono sempre anche quando giochiamo contro squadre scarsissime, speriamo bene.
Almeno contrariamente alle partite precedenti in cui fummo costretti a portarci dietro ragazzini della primavera, in panchina oggi avremo delle scelte di livello come Rebic, Diaz e Mandzukic.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1)
> Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Kjaer, Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Castillejo, Meite, Leao; Ibrahimovic
> ...



Orco Diaz non stava facendo male nelle ultime partite.. dobbiamo vincere


----------



## Konrad (23 Gennaio 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1)
> Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Kjaer, Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Castillejo, Meite, Leao; Ibrahimovic
> ...



Fiducia nel mister e nei ragazzi...una finale stasera...VINCERE!!!!


----------



## egidiopersempre (23 Gennaio 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Mah, non son d'accordo con Meite in quella posizione. Ma speriamo abbia ragione il mister



non sono così sicuro che sia 'in quella posizione'


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Gennaio 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1)
> Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Kjaer, Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Castillejo, Meite, Leao; Ibrahimovic
> ...





egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> Meitè cagnaccio su Ilicic?



Se gioca veramente sulla trequarti è più che altro messo lì a battagliare con Freuler e De Roon, Ilicic non credo che si abbasserà così tanto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

aklos ha scritto:


> QUOTE:
> milan dato a 3.10
> atalanta data a 2.30 , fuoricasa con la capolista....MAH...ma sicuramente avranno ragione i bookmakers...quindi oggi son caxxi



Occhio perché se ci danno un rigore a favore magari dicono che ce la siamo comprata


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1)
> Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Kjaer, Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Castillejo, Meite, Leao; Ibrahimovic
> ...




Speriamo che prosegua la buona stella di Pioli. 
In genere però non si fanno gli esperimenti in partite chiave


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1)
> Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Kjaer, Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Castillejo, Meite, Leao; Ibrahimovic
> ...



.


----------



## egidiopersempre (23 Gennaio 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Se gioca veramente sulla trequarti è più che altro messo lì a battagliare con Freuler e De Roon, Ilicic non credo che si abbasserà così tanto.



sempre che lo metta sulla trequarti... appunto


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Forza ragazzi!!! Piena fiducia in mister Pioli anche se tempo che mancherà qualità sulla trequarti senza Brahim


----------



## mil77 (23 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Forza ragazzi!!! Piena fiducia in mister Pioli anche se tempo che mancherà qualità sulla trequarti senza Brahim



Si giocherà palla lunga su Ibra sperando di sfruttare la velocità di Leao. Sono curioso di vedere chi giocherà sul centro sinistra tra Kjaer e Kalulu


----------



## vannu994 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque i Bookmakers ci danno Sfavoriti:
1=3,20. x=3,60. 2= 2.15.
Dopo Meitè trequartista sono anche scese le quote a favore dell'atalanta. Io non sono affatto tranquillo son sincero. Speriamo bene, anche perchè questi vengono da due pareggi consecutivi, se vincono oggi sarà il loro record storico di punti nella prima metà di campionato. Spero nell'orgoglio dei nostri dopo lo scempio dello scorso Dicembre di voler vendicarsi, queste M però contro di noi giocano come se fosse la partita della vita.


----------



## Solo (23 Gennaio 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1)
> Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Kjaer, Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Castillejo, Meite, Leao; Ibrahimovic
> ...


Speriamo Padre Pioli ci abbia visto giusto.


----------



## Kayl (23 Gennaio 2021)

Meité è una scelta puramente di fisicità e pressione, l'Atalanta basa il suo gioco sull'intensità, di fatto appena rallentano dimezzano la loro efficacia, mettere Diaz dall'inizio contro questi con un centrocampo ingolfato l'avrebbe mandato nello spogliatoio con l'ossigeno alla fine del primo tempo. Diaz è più efficace quando gli avversari sono più stanchi e meno concentrati, in modo da sfruttare meglio l'uno contro uno.

Ricordate che nel secondo possiamo mettere Rebic, Mandzukic e Diaz, e ai primi due non manca certo la fisicità, malgrado le condizioni fisiche imperfette, ma che appunto verranno esaltate dal minutaggio più ridotto in cui esprimersi e dagli avversari meno brillanti fisicamente.

Pioli vuole chiaramente giocarsi la partita sull'intensità prima e poi sulla qualità nel secondo tempo. Contro i nerazzurri bis non possiamo permetterci di abbassare il livello qualitativo alla lunga.


----------



## enigmistic02 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1)
> Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Kjaer, Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Castillejo, Meite, Leao; Ibrahimovic
> ...



Leggo ora la formazione. 
Curioso di vedere chi fra Meité e Tonali giocherà sulla trequarti (presumibilmente l'ex Toro?) e come si disimpegnerà. 

Forza ragazzi!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1)
> Donnarumma; Calabria, Kalulu, Kjaer, Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Castillejo, Meite, Leao; Ibrahimovic
> ...



Possiamo farcela, senza dubbio. 

Forza Milan!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Meité è una scelta puramente di fisicità e pressione, l'Atalanta basa il suo gioco sull'intensità, di fatto appena rallentano dimezzano la loro efficacia, mettere Diaz dall'inizio contro questi con un centrocampo ingolfato l'avrebbe mandato nello spogliatoio con l'ossigeno alla fine del primo tempo. Diaz è più efficace quando gli avversari sono più stanchi e meno concentrati, in modo da sfruttare meglio l'uno contro uno.
> 
> Ricordate che nel secondo possiamo mettere Rebic, Mandzukic e Diaz, e ai primi due non manca certo la fisicità, malgrado le condizioni fisiche imperfette, ma che appunto verranno esaltate dal minutaggio più ridotto in cui esprimersi e dagli avversari meno brillanti fisicamente.
> 
> Pioli vuole chiaramente giocarsi la partita sull'intensità prima e poi sulla qualità nel secondo tempo. Contro i nerazzurri bis non possiamo permetterci di abbassare il livello qualitativo alla lunga.


Esatto, l’Atalanta gioca sull’intensità, ma non so quanto riusciranno a farlo oggi visto che vengono da una serie di partite ravvicinate. Noi siamo un squadra giovane, possiamo certamente tenere botta e poi affidarci alle sgroppate di Theo, alla velocità e al talento di Leao e alla forza e tecnica di Ibra.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan campione d'inverno affronta l'Atalanta nell'ultima gara del girone di andata di Serie A. Milan - Atalanta si gioca sabato 23 gennaio 2021 alle 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Il Milan dovrà fare a meno di *Romagnoli e Saele. Entrambi squalificati.*
> 
> ...



Forza ragazzi.
Rispediamo questi imbucati nel calcio che compete loro.


----------



## Raryof (23 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Possiamo farcela, senza dubbio.
> 
> Forza Milan!



Mi fido di Pioli.
Abbiamo fisicità con Meitè e ne avremo pure nel secondo tempo se entreranno Ante e Mario.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Mi fido di Pioli.
> Abbiamo fisicità con Meitè e ne avremo pure nel secondo tempo se entreranno Ante e Mario.



Esatto.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Tiriamo, tiriamo da fuori che lo facciamo poco, tiriamo senza paura, da una palla nello specchio può succedere di tutto,tiriamo.


----------



## King of the North (23 Gennaio 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Leggo ora la formazione.
> Curioso di vedere chi fra Meité e Tonali giocherà sulla trequarti (presumibilmente l'ex Toro?) e come si disimpegnerà.
> 
> Forza ragazzi!



a mio modo di vedere non ci sono dubbi che sarà Meite a giocare sulla trequarti. Meite ha forza fisica, ha gamba.....Tonali è troppo lento per giocare tra le linee.


----------



## Pit96 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Dai ragazzi! Facciamo anche questa piccola impresa!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Dai ragà speriamo...
Sono tesissimo.


----------



## Solo (23 Gennaio 2021)

Vincere oggi manderebbe un messaggio importante a tutte le inseguitrici. Dai ragazzi!


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2021)

ho la cagarella


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

noooooooooo


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Era fuorigioco


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Non so se era fuorigioco, ma Leao ci ha messo una vita per fare il passaggio

EDIT: Ora grande azione di Leao


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

Mamma mamma Leao


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ma ammazzati Simcity


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ma non gli danno fastidio quelle treccine?


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

Partenza aggressiva, dai


----------



## markjordan (23 Gennaio 2021)

ma quell' udi0-0int c'e' ovunque ?
fastidiosissimo , ....di


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

Dormita di tonali


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Gennaio 2021)

É una battaglia di uno contro uno su tutto il campo


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

Grandissima intensità


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2021)

Quanto è stupido Di Mariatroll


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Che palle sto Ilicic


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Oggi è importante non prendere goal. Altrimenti diventa tosta


----------



## Pit96 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Non ha ammonito Gosens?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Gosens ovviamente non ammonito. Vediamo cosa fara al primo fallo duro di un nostro giocatore. Io ho gia un idea.


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

Castillegno stona


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2021)

Difficile segnare da fermo oggi sono tutti spilungoni con altezza media 2 metri


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Meitè lo vedo un po' fuori dal match


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

Crossaccio di Theo, ha causato un contropiede pericolosissimo


----------



## R41D3N (23 Gennaio 2021)

Theo però sveglia eh


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Pessimo cross di Theo che poteva portare solo ad un contropiede pericoloso.


Comunque ho l'impressione che Pioli sita richiamando Castillejo senza interruzione.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ipressionante Kessie era il giocatore più avanti di tutti nel contropiede ed è stato il primo a tornare


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ghali sulla trequarti poca roba fino ad ora


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ci stanno mettendo in difficoltà


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Bravissimo Pierre Kalulu


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

Non ci fischiano nulla.rizzoli ha parlato.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2021)

Mamma mia Kalulu che bestia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Che gesto atletico di Kalulu. Robe da FIFA.

ahahahaha Mariani. Ovviamente dopo le lamentele di Gasperini falli vicini al non li fischiamo piu.


----------



## kekkopot (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ma è mia sensazione o questo sta fischiando solo ad un senso?


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

Male Theo in ritardissimo su hateboer

Sveglia


----------



## Milo (23 Gennaio 2021)

Che bravo kalulu


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Malissimo.

Se continuiamo così il gol è nell'aria


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

Kalulu The Wall.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

Gran sofferenza da 10 minuti


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Non riusciamo a vincere abbastanza duelli aerei o sulle seconde palle


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Per ora la scelta Meite non paga. In fase di non-possesso non lo vedo e quando attacchiamo c'e l'impressione che manchi un po di qualita al centro.



Malissimo pessimo in questa situazione, movimento totalmente sbagliato. I rinvii di Donnarumma per noi sono sempre un pericolo.


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Malissimo.
> 
> Se continuiamo così il gol è nell'aria



Si è già capito che subiamo 2-3 gol oggi.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Gennaio 2021)

Se non troviamo qualche contromossa efficace la vedo davvero grigia. Un miracolo non essere già in svantaggio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Castillejo in velocita non salterebbe nemmeno mia nonna.


Kalulu fantastico in questo avvio.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Gennaio 2021)

Di sto passo lo prendiamo, sembra la stessa partita fatta contro la mafia.


----------



## Milanoide (23 Gennaio 2021)

Hernandez quando viene avanti deve sprecare meno e dietro deve essere più vigile


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

Queste partite fanno capire che non siamo ancora pronti per lo scudetto comunque.


----------



## markjordan (23 Gennaio 2021)

non vedo il senso di meite alla chala


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Con Meite giochiamo in dieci.

Io proprio certe idee non le capisco


----------



## Pit96 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Non si può soffrire così, dai. Sveglia!


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

Che bel giocatore Ilicic. Al posto di Chala sarebbe perfetto.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Fuori Ghali dentro Mario


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ci stanno facendo correre a vuoto...


----------



## hiei87 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Mi sembra di rivedere la partita col Lille. Al di là della classifica, loro sono più forti. E noi siamo messi male in campo.


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

Meitè un bel bidone eh


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2021)

Pioli comunque fare il Guardiolista stasera poteva evitarlo.. Orco stava facendo bene da un paio di partite. Non ha senso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Con Meite giochiamo in dieci.
> 
> Io proprio certe idee non le capisco



É totalmente fuori dal gioco purtroppo. Non riesce a contrastare la fisicita atalantina e senza Diaz perdiamo la superiorita tecnica.
Capisco l'idea di Pilo ma non sta andando come sperava


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Gennaio 2021)

Mandzukic ha voglia di entrare e spaccare tutto.


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Meitè un bel bidone eh



Gli sta facendo fare il trequartista...


----------



## kekkopot (23 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque spero che questa partita serva per spostare definitivamente Romagnoli in panchina


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2021)

mamma mia sono 20 minuti di partita ragazzi. giochiamo senza 4 titolari e contro una squadra che sta dando tutto. teniamo sto periodo poi mettiamo rebic e diaz


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Meitè un bel bidone eh



Presto giudicarlo. Diciamo che in quella zona del campo é nullo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

Siamo perennemente costretti a tornare indietro. Siamo in confusione


----------



## Hellscream (23 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Meitè un bel bidone eh



Semplicemente sta giocando in un ruolo non suo, non si sa per quale motivo.


----------



## Pit96 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Anche Ibra si deve svegliare


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

Che partitaccia questa


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2021)

diaz dall'inizio insieme a casti e leao era troppo per noi. condivido meite anche se non sta vedendo palla


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mamma mia sono 20 minuti di partita ragazzi. giochiamo senza 4 titolari e contro una squadra che sta dando tutto. teniamo sto periodo poi mettiamo rebic e diaz



Dopo quando? Quando saremo sotto? Perchè di sto passo..


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ecc


----------



## Hellscream (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ovvio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

Era nell'aria. Sveglia ora


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Gol

Ma era scontato


----------



## kastoro (23 Gennaio 2021)

Giusto così, ci stanno arando


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2021)

Finita


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

Finita.


----------



## Pit96 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ecco, bravi. Ci sta bene, non stavamo superando la metà campo


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Gennaio 2021)

Dai venitemi ancora a dire che Kalulu è più affidabile di Romagnoli


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque questi sono veramente una palla. Sta squadra di m. che pare il Barça


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2021)

Che palle contro questi non vinciamo da due secoli


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

Dentro Rebic e Mandzu su..fuori Meite e casticesso


----------



## kYMERA (23 Gennaio 2021)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Dai venitemi ancora a dire che Kalulu è più affidabile di Romagnoli



Infatti. Ne abbiamo presi gol così.


----------



## Pit96 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Kalulu errore grave comunque


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che palle contro questi non vinciamo da due secoli



Come contro la juve e l'inter, si vince una volta ogni dieci anni e poi boh.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Stanno dominando


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ad una squadra come l’Atalanta se gli concedi 20 corner, prima o poi ti segna


----------



## Butcher (23 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Corrono come cavalli (dopati)


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Al intervallo subito fuori Meite. In quella posizione é dannoso per la squadra. Dispiace che Pioli abbia deciso di snaturare il modulo proprio in questa partita.




willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mamma mia sono 20 minuti di partita ragazzi. giochiamo senza 4 titolari e contro una squadra che sta dando tutto. *teniamo sto periodo poi mettiamo rebic e diaz*



Troppo tardi purtroppo. La scelta Meite si é gia rivelata totalmente sbagliata. É inesistente in difesa e quando attacchiamo in velocita non c'entra proprio nulla e in fase di costruzione manca la qualita. É una posizione troppo importante per come costruiamo il gioco, se Calhanoglu fa tanti assist e Diaz ne ha fatti anche 2 nell ultime partite un motivo ci sara. Anche Castillejo - come al solito - fa schifo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Gennaio 2021)

Sta partita è cruciale, se perdiamo è una botta pesante


----------



## Hellscream (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque questi sono veramente una palla. Sta squadra di m. che pare il Barça



Salvo poi stendere tappeti rossi con i loro padroni.


----------



## Milanoide (23 Gennaio 2021)

Loro riescono a frenare il nostro avanzare ma fanno comunque il loro gioco offensivo.
Noi ci siamo un po' auto limitati.
Preso Gol strambo


----------



## Maravich49 (23 Gennaio 2021)

La scelta di Meite al posto di Brahim non mi è proprio andata giù... Però se non tiriamo fuori la voglia di mangiarli vivi, ce ne fanno un altro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Anche Theo con diversi errori gravi


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

Tonali non sta minimamente reggendo Pessina


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

St'altro cesso di Ilicic sempre Maradona contro di noi


----------



## Pit96 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Mi stanno facendo arrabbiare non poco


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Castillejo e Meite inutili e dannosi


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2021)

che nessuno parli della gatta del fenomeno mi raccomando.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Gennaio 2021)

L'Atalanta sulla singola partita è una squadra che può vincere con chiunque per l'intensità che mettono. 

Se improccano la partita è tosta per tutti, e noi pecchiamo di esperienza al momento.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Gennaio 2021)

Giocano troppo bene, non ci stanno facendo vedere palla ragazzi. Non vorrei essere disfattista, ma non vedo come si possa ribaltare. Abbiamo le armi necessarie per farlo? Non lo so.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (23 Gennaio 2021)

si dorme.....


----------



## R41D3N (23 Gennaio 2021)

Stiamo perdendo tutti i duelli, il risultato è la diretta conseguenza


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ai sia Castillegno


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> La scelta di Meite al posto di Brahim non mi è proprio andata giù... Però se non tiriamo fuori la voglia di mangiarli vivi, ce ne fanno un altro



Non disturba l'Atalanta ma toglie qualita a noi. Veramente pessimo in quel ruolo e da anche l'impressione di non capire minimamente dove stare in campo. Proprio contro una squadra organizzata contro l'Atalanta ci presentiamo modalita 'proviamo qualcosa di nuovo'.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ma che fa Ghali!??!


----------



## Hellscream (23 Gennaio 2021)

Sta partita finisce male.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> St'altro cesso di Ilicic sempre Maradona contro di noi



Poteva restarsene n'altro po' depresso, invece...


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

Asino Meite


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

Manca la voglia oggi...sono mosci e impauriti come quando affrontiamo ogni big.


----------



## vannu994 (23 Gennaio 2021)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Giocano troppo bene, non ci stanno facendo vedere palla ragazzi. Non vorrei essere disfattista, ma non vedo come si possa ribaltare. Abbiamo le armi necessarie per farlo? Non lo so.



Boh per ora è un massacro, la vedo dura.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Meite is the new Krunic.


----------



## Djerry (23 Gennaio 2021)

Il credito che si è guadagnato Pioli non toglie che non si possa criticarlo anche aspramente se sbaglia.

Questa ce l'ha sulla coscienza, non tanto e non solo per la mossa delirante in quanto tale, ma anche e soprattutto per il messaggio rinunciatario e timoroso che ha mandato alla squadra, creando un allarme collettivo ed addirittura facendo rievocare a chi c'era il 5-0.

Sinceramente inaccettabile snaturarsi così col Krunic nero.


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ma che fa Theo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Non riusciamo a tenere una palla. A centrocampo manca qualita. Theo é in serata no, Castillejo il solito cesso e Ibra no riceve pallon perche Meite al centro é un buco nero.


----------



## Maravich49 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Hateboer che chiede rispetto al quarto uomo... Mi bolle il sangue...


----------



## braungioxe (23 Gennaio 2021)

Questi ce ne fanno altri 5 oggi se continuano così...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ma Meite tre quartista è veramente un idea ridicola. Un segnale di paura


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Gennaio 2021)

Anche Tonali mi fa sentire in imbarazzo comunque.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Non segneremo mai
Leao e Castilcoso inutili in più ci ha messo Meite'


----------



## Garrincha (23 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Al intervallo subito fuori Meite. In quella posizione é dannoso per la squadra. Dispiace che Pioli abbia deciso di snaturare il modulo proprio in questa partita.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma secondo te con L'Atalanta che sta schiacciando il Milan Diaz che pesa una foglia bagnata avrebbe fatto la differenza? A chi avrebbe passato la palla, l'avrebbe protetta dagli avversari, inventato corridoi?

L'Atalanta sta giocando meglio a prescindere dal turco, Diaz o Meite


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Non mi sembra molto intelligente Meitè

Romagnoli non avrebbe fatto l'errore di Kalulu sul gol


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ciuccio meite


----------



## R41D3N (23 Gennaio 2021)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Anche Tonali mi fa sentire in imbarazzo comunque.


Tonali, mi duole dirlo, non c'entra proprio niente con la maglia che indossa


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Fuori Ghali a fine primo tempo. Per forza.


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il credito che si è guadagnato Pioli non toglie che non si possa criticarlo anche aspramente se sbaglia.
> 
> Questa ce l'ha sulla coscienza, non tanto e non solo per la mossa delirante in quanto tale, ma anche e soprattutto per il messaggio rinunciatario e timoroso che ha mandato alla squadra, creando un allarme collettivo ed addirittura facendo rievocare a chi c'era il 5-0.
> 
> Sinceramente inaccettabile snaturarsi così col Krunic nero.



Che palle questi feticci...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Gennaio 2021)

Se riusciamo a terminare il primo tempo senza subire altri gol urgono campi importanti. Meite deve assolutamente uscire o tornare nella sua posizione e fuori Tonali.


----------



## Milo (23 Gennaio 2021)

Meite palesemente fuori ruolo gioca malissimo


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Mi sembrano col braccino, che hanno paura


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ahahaha ma lo vedete Meite? O si ferma e gioca al indietro o perde palla. Come cavolo si puo mettere uno del genere trequartista? Ma dai!


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Pazzesco sto cesso di Ilicic. E' Maradona + Pelè


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ma Tonali come si fa saltare? Mi fa ribollire il sangue.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Gennaio 2021)

La sola idea di mettere Meitè in un ruolo nel quale si deve tenere palla e smistarla nella trequarti offensiva fa rabbrividire. Chissà cosa pensava Pioli


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

Come se la ridono il i maiali in telecronaca


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ma bennacer è morto?


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

Lionel Ilicic che palle


----------



## Pit96 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ci stanno prendendo a pallate. Rischiamo un'altra imbarcata contro questi qui se continuiamo così


----------



## Milo (23 Gennaio 2021)

Diaz subito nel secondo tempo, grazie


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Retrocedere Meite al posto di disastro Tonali e mettere dentro Diaz sulla trequarti. Subito.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

Che strizza...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> La sola idea di mettere Meitè in un ruolo nel quale si deve tenere palla e smistarla nella trequarti offensiva fa rabbrividire. Chissà cosa pensava Pioli



Pioli deve ringraziare Ibra. I meriti che gli danno sono tutti da dare a Zlatan altroché


----------



## Milanoide (23 Gennaio 2021)

È abbastanza chiaro che ha messo Meitè per resistere fisicamente e non farci travolgere.
Però siamo sotto.
Forse era meglio Meitè per Castillejo.
Ma i problemi sono alla fonte del nostro gioco


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ci stanno prendendo a pallate. Rischiamo un'altra imbarcata contro questi qui se continuiamo così



Il segnale della scelta cosi come le conseguenze tecniche della scelta Meite sono a dir poco disastrose.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Spartiacque? Dal 5 a 0 al 5 a 0 finisce il ciclo?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Diaz e Rebic nel secondo tempo per favore.


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ma che fanno seguono i suggerimenti di Sky?


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Non riusciamo a creare proprio niente. Zero.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Gennaio 2021)

Non oso immaginare quanto si sentiranno gasati per il modo in cui ci stanno dominando.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

In attacco per posizionamento sembriamo una squadra di giocatori che si trovano li a caso senza conoscersi


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ma quando tiriamo su metti orco diaz


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2021)

ma vi aspettavate una passeggiata? boooooooo

con casti, tonali e leao diaz sarebbe stato spazzato via come o peggio di meite.
dopotutto han fatto 1 tiro pericoloso. con annessa gatta che nessuno rimarca.


----------



## Maravich49 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Sandro ti prego, datti una svegliata, ti prego


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

Mi sa che i nuovi acquisti mandano in confusione l'allenatore


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Dai ma Meitè è proprio di un livello inferiore. Non c'entra nulla con questa partita. Giocatore da Torino


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

Era difficile, ma Ibra se l'è un po' mangiato qua


----------



## Manchester2003!! (23 Gennaio 2021)

Casti come se nn ci fosse......fuori via please


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Dai ma Meitè è proprio di un livello inferiore. Non c'entra nulla con questa partita. Giocatore da Torino



la colpa è di chi lo mette in campo titolare da "trequartista". E' un onesto gregario per dare il cambio a kessiè o tonali. Dentro DIAZ subito


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Maledetto Salesmakers, oggi ci serviva al posto di quel cesso di Casti.


----------



## kekkopot (23 Gennaio 2021)

Stiamo giocando in 9 vs 11


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te con L'Atalanta che sta schiacciando il Milan Diaz che pesa una foglia bagnata avrebbe fatto la differenza? A chi avrebbe passato la palla, l'avrebbe protetta dagli avversari, inventato corridoi?
> 
> L'Atalanta sta giocando meglio a prescindere dal turco, Diaz o Meite



Diaz puo dare un po di qualita alla nostra manovra. Meite é un buco nero. Quando li arriva la palla non sa proprio cosa fare, oltre ad esser spesso in posizione non ideale. Il nostro gioco gira in gran parte sui piedi del treqaurtista che oggi é totalmente assente dal gioco.
Come ho detto: Calhanoglu tocca una miriade di palloni proprio per quel motivo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Pioli deve ringraziare Ibra. I meriti che gli danno sono tutti da dare a Zlatan altroché



si vede che sta giocando bene infatti.


----------



## Pit96 (23 Gennaio 2021)

In avanti sembra non ci sia nessuno. Nessuno


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Gennaio 2021)

Pioli ti prego cambia qualcosa a fine primo tempo. Altri 45' così non li reggo.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Gennaio 2021)

"immergiamoci". Pagliaccio.


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

Padre piolo ha regalato 1 tempo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

Theo un folle oggi, arriva davanti all'area e spara il pallone a caso


----------



## Pit96 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Oggi si perde. Non si può "giocare" così


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Stiamo giocando in 9 vs 11



Concordo. Castillejo e Meite sono dei pesi per la squadra.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Gennaio 2021)

ragazzi Pioli merita tutto il nostro rispetto, ma cosa ha bevuto oggi per mettere Meitè trequartista nella partita perfetta per Diaz, visto che l'atalanta soffre tantissimo le inbucate e gli 1 vs 1?


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

Che ha fischiato?


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

Me che fallo fischia sto maiale?


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque sta cosa della "fisicità" è imbarazzante modo di pensare.. il Napoli che sono degli niomi a parte Kolicoso, ne ha dati 4 a questi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Pure Hernandez davanti nullo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

ahahahahahaha ma cosa fischia Mariani?! MA COSA FISCHIA?!?! Ridicoli!


----------



## kekkopot (23 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Concordo. Castillejo e Meite sono dei pesi per la squadra.


E son stato buono con Tonali..


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ha avuto paura che la buttavamo dentro.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Cosa fischia quello


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Gennaio 2021)

ma cosa ha fischiato sto maiale.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Io non capisco perché se abbiamo qualità bisogna mettere in campo Meite. Non capisco.

Non abbiamo fatto un'azione da rete in tutto il primo tempo.o


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Dentro i croati da subito.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Qui Zlatan poteva segnare. Mariani ha annullato quello che poteva essere il gol del pareggio, Non c'era nemmeno lontanamento un motivo per fischiare. ZERO. E poi dicono che noi siamo quelli agevolati.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ragazzi Pioli merita tutto il nostro rispetto, ma cosa ha bevuto oggi per mettere Meitè trequartista nella partita perfetta per Diaz, visto che l'atalanta soffre tantissimo le inbucate e gli 1 vs 1?



Ha avuto paura e la paura fa prendere pessime decisioni. Ma siamo miracolosamente ancora in partita, può ancora aggiustare le cose.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Gennaio 2021)

Vedo che le parole di Rizzoli sono state perfettamente recepite. Bravi, ********, bravi.


----------



## Solo (23 Gennaio 2021)

Male Ibra, Theo e Kalulu sul gol.

Meite male ma lì la colpa è di Pioli che ha voluto fare il fenomeno.

Castelletto a giugno deve fare le valigie. Giocatorino. 

Con Rebic-Saele-Chala-Benancer avremmo visto un altra partita, ma ahimè è andata diversamente. Loro poi sembrano in serata.

Speriamo nel pareggio, ma è durissima.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Due scontri diretti persi in casa.
Non parliamo di scudetto per cortesia 
Un tempo regalato per paura


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Immediatamente Meite retrocesso dietro al posto di Tonali, con Tonali che lascia il posto a Diaz per andare sulla trequarti.


----------



## davidelynch (23 Gennaio 2021)

Butta dentro Mario che la ribaltiamo dai


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

Subito dentro Diaz, Rebic e Mandzu.


----------



## Cantastorie (23 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ragazzi Pioli merita tutto il nostro rispetto, ma cosa ha bevuto oggi per mettere Meitè trequartista nella partita perfetta per Diaz, visto che l'atalanta soffre tantissimo le inbucate e gli 1 vs 1?



Forse (e dico forse) sperava di "tener botta" il primo tempo e poi inserire Diaz nel secondo tempo, in modo da usarlo fresco contro avversari più stanchi per diminuire l'effetto del suo gap fisico


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque sta cosa della "fisicità" è imbarazzante modo di pensare.. il Napoli che sono degli niomi a parte Kolicoso, ne ha dati 4 a questi



Assurdo. Manco giocassimo a rugby.

Io queste cose proprio non le capisco.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (23 Gennaio 2021)

Speriamo sia la favola di MArione


----------



## Djerry (23 Gennaio 2021)

Scusate, ma ci siamo trastullati per mesi e mesi sui nostri trequartisti, sull'interscambio dei tre dietro alla punta, sulla qualità ed imprevedibilità dei movimenti tra le linee...

... e poi di colpo ci snaturiamo (facendocela sotto per l'avversario, inutile girarci intorno) e facciamo perdere dal nulla senso a tutto il nostro modo di stare in campo ed attaccare?

E' indifendibile, pace ed avanti così. Pioli aveva già avuto per altro chiari segnali di non fattibilità con Krunic, quindi ulteriore aggravante ricascare nell'errore.
Ma pazienza, non è che ora va esonerato. Di certo la colpa del suo essere scarso non è di Meitè.


----------



## braungioxe (23 Gennaio 2021)

Al di la di chi può mettere,ci hanno fatto una lezione di calcio,pressing a tutto campo, grinta e tecnica ed hanno giocato 3 giorni fa...


----------



## R41D3N (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ilicic diventa sempre un fenomeno assoluto contro di noi. Ci sta facendo impazzire.


----------



## Kaw (23 Gennaio 2021)

Dentro Diaz subito per Meite oppure per Tonali, ma temo non cambierà molto.

L'Atalanta è davvero una brutta bestia ragazzi, però non abbiamo fatto niente noi


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Gennaio 2021)

Direi che l'esperimento Meite è completamente fallito, dentro Brahim perché lì davanti non stiamo avendo qualità. E facciamo scaldare bene anche Mario...


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque quelle sagome nelle tribune sono da togliere..mettono pressione ai nostri


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

Bisogna assolutamente cambiare qualcosa tra castillejo e meite.
Theo male


----------



## JoKeR (23 Gennaio 2021)

L'Atalanta, sinceramente, è quasi ingiocabile in questo periodo della stagione, in cui sono tornati in forma dopo la Champions.

Sono fortissimi, nonostante quel pagliaccio di Gasperini.

Non so proprio cosa potremmo fare, probabilmente inserire Rebic e Diaz, ma non saprei nemmeno per chi.

Peccato per l'errore di Kalulu (non lo crocifiggo) e peccato per Tonali, ancora una volta a mio avviso peggiore in campo.

Contro sti qua ce la potremmo giocare solo al completo con Benna, Chala e Saele.
Non è fare i piangina, ma è così, non gli si può regalare manco mezzo giocatore...


----------



## __king george__ (23 Gennaio 2021)

quantomeno per ora l'inter pareggia


----------



## fabri47 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Stiamo pagando un centrocampo scarso, mentre loro bisogna ammettere che arrivano per primi su ogni pallone. Mah, incrociamo le dita. Fortunatamente anche l'Inter ha una gara difficile.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Immediatamente Meite retrocesso dietro al posto di Tonali, con Tonali che lascia il posto a Diaz per andare sulla trequarti.



Meite va retrocesso a casa sua.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Differenza abissale tra le due squadre. Loro superiori su tutti i livelli, ma i valori sono questi.
Noi non ci stiamo neanche provando però. Formazione troppo rinunciataria. Contro il loro modo di difendere uno come Diaz che salta l'uomo in mezzo al campo può servire.


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ribaltiamone una dai...vi pregooo


----------



## Wetter (23 Gennaio 2021)

Pioli non si deve inventare nulla, fuori Meite e dentro Diaz. Poi toglierei anche Leao per Rebic, e vedrete che salirà anche la prestazione di Theo (che adesso è da 2 in pagella)


----------



## Milanoide (23 Gennaio 2021)

Inutile mettere Mandzukic se non si trova il modo di far arrivare su palloni. Il problema è alla fonte


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Dentro Rebic e Mandzukic


----------



## davidsdave80 (23 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Bisogna assolutamente cambiare qualcosa tra castillejo e meite.
> Theo male



Pure Leao dorme, tolgono lui per Manzo? Meite out Diaz dentro


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Assurdo. Manco giocassimo a rugby.
> 
> Io queste cose proprio non le capisco.



la fisicità è una barzelletta anche nel rugby, figuriamoci nel calcio


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Meite va retrocesso a casa sua.



Oggi Tonali disastroso e dannoso. Fuori per il bene suo e della squadra. Mettiamo Meite nel suo ruolo e Diaz nel suo, per Tonali se ne riparlerà in altre partite.


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Differenza abissale tra le due squadre. Loro superiori su tutti i livelli, ma i valori sono questi.
> Noi non ci stiamo neanche provando però. Formazione troppo rinunciataria. Contro il loro modo di difendere uno come Diaz che salta l'uomo in mezzo al campo può servire.



Oggi non ho ancora visto gollini fare una parata.
Ma contro questi noi non vinciamo MAI, che palle.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Non riusciamo a prendere ilicic fra le linee, ci sta facendo a fette con pessina


----------



## Le Grand Milan (23 Gennaio 2021)

Meite trequartista non esiste. Pioli ha dato un signale di debolezza e di paura. Male molto male.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Male male. Non puoi giocare con Meite sfide del genere. Contro questi in casa non vinceremo mai più nella nostra storia.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Gennaio 2021)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Forse (e dico forse) sperava di "tener botta" il primo tempo e poi inserire Diaz nel secondo tempo, in modo da usarlo fresco contro avversari più stanchi per diminuire l'effetto del suo gap fisico



In questo primo tempo Diaz se lo sarebbero stramangiato.


----------



## Snake (23 Gennaio 2021)

tra juve e questa theo fortemente ridimensionato, oggi mi sta infastidendo tantissimo


----------



## 6milan (23 Gennaio 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Pioli non si deve inventare nulla, fuori Meite e dentro Diaz. Poi toglierei anche Leao per Rebic, e vedrete che salirà anche la prestazione di Theo (che adesso è da 2 in pagella)



ma perché casti che sta facendo? il giocatore più inutile che abbia mai visto


----------



## Djerry (23 Gennaio 2021)

Per altro l'assurdità della mossa è proprio data dall'avversario, perché il modo di giocare dell'Atalanta permette eccome di sondare situazioni di gioco tra le linee, visto la tendenza che hanno a seguire a uomo i giocatori avanzati.

Mettendo Meitè, hanno risparmiamo un uomo in fase di non possesso, coi risultati sotto gli occhi di tutti.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Peggiore partita di quest'anno per adesso. Non ci siamo di testa, troppo troppo mosci


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Oggi non ho ancora visto gollini fare una parata.
> Ma contro questi noi non vinciamo MAI, che palle.


Facciamo sempre quel passaggio in più invece di tirare, è inammissibile una cosa del genere.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma ci siamo trastullati per mesi e mesi sui nostri trequartisti, sull'interscambio dei tre dietro alla punta, sulla qualità ed imprevedibilità dei movimenti tra le linee...
> 
> ... e poi di colpo ci snaturiamo (facendocela sotto per l'avversario, inutile girarci intorno) e facciamo perdere dal nulla senso a tutto il nostro modo di stare in campo ed attaccare?
> 
> ...



C'è poco da dire. L'unico schema di questo primo tempo è palla lunga a Ibra.

Non ci siamo. Io non capisco, noi siamo rinati grazie a ritmo e qualità, quelle sono le nostre chiavi. Se pensiamo si metterla sul piano fisico l'Atalanta ci schiaccia sempre.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Spero calino nella ripresa, anche perchè hanno giocato pure 3 giorni fa.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> In questo primo tempo Diaz se lo sarebbero stramangiato.



Non è da escludere ma in quel caso almeno perdo la partita per bravura degli altri e non per paura


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Le quote ovviamente non mentono mai


----------



## JoKeR (23 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Per altro l'assurdità della mossa è proprio data dall'avversario, perché il modo di giocare dell'Atalanta permette eccome di sondare situazioni di gioco tra le linee, visto la tendenza che hanno a seguire a uomo i giocatori avanzati.
> 
> Mettendo Meitè, hanno risparmiamo un uomo in fase di non possesso, coi risultati sotto gli occhi di tutti.



Vabbè Djerry, oggi l'Atalanta sta giocando, senza esagerare, come migliore squadra di Europa insieme al City. Ad oggi, in questo momento della stagione.

Si sono risparmiati ad Udine pensando di vincere, a San Siro stanno dando tutto.


----------



## mil77 (23 Gennaio 2021)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Pure Leao dorme, tolgono lui per Manzo? Meite out Diaz dentro



X me toglie tonali e l'impresentabile casti x diaz e rebic


----------



## Alfred Edwards (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ma che senso ha tenere Meitè lì? Palesemente in difficoltà.

Ho capito che Diaz è un piccoletto ma, dentro lui e Rebic e fuori Meitè e Castillejo...


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Peggiore partita di quest'anno per adesso. Non ci siamo di testa, troppo troppo mosci



Sottoscrivo, fin qui imbarazzanti.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Per altro l'assurdità della mossa è proprio data dall'avversario, perché il modo di giocare dell'Atalanta permette eccome di sondare situazioni di gioco tra le linee, visto la tendenza che hanno a seguire a uomo i giocatori avanzati.
> 
> Mettendo Meitè, hanno risparmiamo un uomo in fase di non possesso, coi risultati sotto gli occhi di tutti.



Ma certo. Ma poi noi se non siamo in grado di ripartire palla a terra in modo pulito è chiaro che questi ci inchiodano in area.


----------



## Pit96 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> tra juve e questa theo fortemente ridimensionato, oggi mi sta infastidendo tantissimo



Anche nel derby. Sta toppando le partite più importanti. Oggi ha sbagliato di tutto.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Oggi non ho ancora visto gollini fare una parata.
> Ma contro questi noi non vinciamo MAI, che palle.



L'ho scritto dopo un quarto d'ora. E' la fotocopia della partita in casa col Lille. La loro superiorità è disarmante, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perché se abbiamo qualità bisogna mettere in campo Meite. Non capisco.
> 
> Non abbiamo fatto un'azione da rete in tutto il primo tempo.o



ma dai diaz va bene da subentrante. se lo vuol giocare nel 2o. altrimenti non hai neanche un cambio decente.
purtroppo si sa che tolto turca li abbiamo il vuoto e lo stesso a destra.
diaz dal 1o minuto non regge neanche col cagliari...

si poteva pensare la staffetta al contrario, quello si. ma cosa ne diciamo di gente come tonali, casti e ibra che si è mangiato 2 gol? queste partite son difficili un po' per tutti.
donnarumma e kalulu han sulla coscienza un gol anche loro.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

Spero pioli non aspetti e cambi subito. L'Atalanta partirà a razzo non c'è tempo da perdere


----------



## JoKeR (23 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non è da escludere ma in quel caso almeno perdo la partita per bravura degli altri e non per paura



Si Roten, però Diaz va via con un soffio di vento contro gente di questa fisicità.
Abbiamo provato ad abbassare i ritmi, ma oggi stanno dando a 1.000... non è l'Atalanta di mercoledì, è evidente. Speriamo in un loro calo nella ripresa, altrimenti perdiamo 0-3.

Li possiamo affrontare solo al completo, perchè Tonali è un disastro e Casti pure..


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Anche nel derby. Sta toppando le partite più importanti. Oggi ha sbagliato di tutto.



Vero.

Mah, Pioli deve darsi una svegliata e semtterla di fare il finto prete, sia più pragmatico e la smettesse di fare esperimenti come Meitè trequartista.
In campo si va con i migliori.


----------



## mil77 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Per altro l'assurdità della mossa è proprio data dall'avversario, perché il modo di giocare dell'Atalanta permette eccome di sondare situazioni di gioco tra le linee, visto la tendenza che hanno a seguire a uomo i giocatori avanzati.
> 
> Mettendo Meitè, hanno risparmiamo un uomo in fase di non possesso, coi risultati sotto gli occhi di tutti.



Diaz se dura 30 minuti è tanto. Nel primo tempo lo avrebbero sbranato. Adesso è diverso e deve entrare


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> C'è poco da dire. L'unico schema di questo primo tempo è palla lunga a Ibra.
> 
> Non ci siamo. Io non capisco, noi siamo rinati grazie a ritmo e qualità, quelle sono le nostre chiavi. Se pensiamo si metterla sul piano fisico l'Atalanta ci schiaccia sempre.



Riassunto perfetto della partita.
Abbiamo messo la sfida su un piano fisico dimenticando come giochiamo a calcio.
Non è una partita di calcio ma un incontro di boxe dove per ora il dritto lo abbiamo preso noi.


L'atalanta non mi sta impressionando se non per la solita fisicità, il milan mi sta deludendo per come sta NON giocando.


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Gennaio 2021)

Diciamolo, Tonali non è ancora pronto a giocare ad alti livelli. Troppi errori e gioco troppo compassato.
Ibra che sbaglia due gol è un brutto segno.
Atalanta meritatamente in vantaggio, abbiamo perso sicurezza in mezzo e aggiungo meno male che non c'è Romagnoli altrimenti eravamo sotto di almeno 2 gol.
Comunque bravo Kalulu che nonostante un errore, nemmeno tanto grave, ha fatto bene.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Oggi Tonali disastroso e dannoso. Fuori per il bene suo e della squadra. Mettiamo Meite nel suo ruolo e Diaz nel suo, per Tonali se ne riparlerà in altre partite.



Il ruolo di Meite è la tribuna del Torino lasciamo perdere


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Gennaio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quantomeno per ora l'inter pareggia



Anche lì va di lusso, Musso ha fatto un vero e proprio miracolo. Dubito reggeranno fino alla fine.


----------



## Djerry (23 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Diaz se dura 30 minuti è tanto. Nel primo tempo lo avrebbero sbranato. Adesso è diverso e deve entrare



Il paradosso è proprio opposto su Diaz: sono queste le partite in cui può incidere maggiormente, proprio perché c'è spazio eccome tra le linee.
Altro che la fisicità, con la sua sola presenza lui costringeva i due mediani ad abbassarsi, perché i centrali difensivi erano occupati da Ibra e dalle ali.

Era il nostro possibile punto di forza, il nostro mismatch! 

Sono le partite a difesa schierata, in cui non c'è spazio tra difesa e centrocampo e si gioca contro 10 giocatori dietro la linea della palla, che Diaz soffre maggiormente.

Poi magari salta fuori che Diaz non sta bene, ma mettere fuori ruolo un giocatore del genere per altro appena arrivato è una delle mosse più deliranti dei tempi recenti di questo club.

Peccato, perché Pioli non era mai andato così in "overcoaching", cioè eccedendo nelle mosse cervellotiche e tattiche.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Per me non è neanche demerito di Meitè e della sua posizione in campo, oggi metà squadra gioca ad un ritmo da spiaggia, troppi giocatori stanno mancando clamorosamente.
Leao, Tonali, Castillejo, Hernandez, lo stesso Ibra non combinano nulla.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma certo. Ma poi noi se non siamo in grado di ripartire palla a terra in modo pulito è chiaro che questi ci inchiodano in area.



Con l'Atalanta si voleva provare a giocare sporco usando spizzate o col lancio lungo a tagliare la difesa per Leao... palla a terra con questi oggi, senza Chala... non lo vedo fattibile.

Speriamo in un loro calo e noi che saliamo di tono, con Diaz/Rebic/Mandzu.

Al momento non abbiamo la capacità di affrontarli, anche a luglio 1-1 (con molti assenti) e ci hanno dominati.


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> L'ho scritto dopo un quarto d'ora. E' la fotocopia della partita in casa col Lille. La loro superiorità è disarmante, c'è poco da fare.



Ci fanno correre male e a vuoto, non ci fanno costruire niente.
Ovviamente quando devono fare la partita perfetta gli ALTRI, la fanno SEMPRE.
Noi invece quando dobbiamo battere ferro ce la facciamo nelle braghe.
Spero in un secondo tempo migliore, ma dubito fortemente, questa la considero persa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Al intervallo subito fuori Meite. In quella posizione é dannoso per la squadra. Dispiace che Pioli abbia deciso di snaturare il modulo proprio in questa partita.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meite ha fatto niente ma non credo che diaz avrebbe fatto meglio. stanno giocando tutti male i nostri semplicemente perchè quelli la giocano molto bene.
sarà mica colpa di meite se ibra si mangia 2 gol e donnarumma gatta la palla sotto le gambe?
son partite dure vediamo se calano sti maledetti.


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Gennaio 2021)

Prestazione di basso profilo a livello generale..

Alcune note:
- meitè purtroppo non c'entra nulla a sti livelli, a prescindere dal ruolo...non so se ha toccato un pallone o vinto un contrasto. va bene per far numero e per qualche spezzone di gare
- kalulu molto bene in anticipo ma come sempre ha una macchia nella marcatura ad uomo in area, che soffre tanto, vuoi per concentrazione o per fisicità, ripeto che per me è un terzino al 100% (soffrire nel marcare l'uomo dentro l'area non è il massimo per un centrale, ed è già la 3a o 4a volta)
- castillejo semplicemente un uomo in meno, sta rimbalzando contro gli avversari, che lo stanno piallando ad ogni contrasto. 

Qualcosa va fatto, i primi due che cambierei sono meitè e Castillejo. 
Io metterei diaz e rebic, non mandzukic visto che la difficoltà non è nell'area avversaria ma nell'arrivarci...

FORZA RAGAZZI! E' molto importante riprenderla oggi, perché una sconfitta ri-aprirebbe totalmente la corsa champions per tantissime squadre tra cui loro, quindi eviterei molto volentieri.


----------



## kipstar (23 Gennaio 2021)

spero di aver visto fino adesso il peggio e che il secondo tempo sia diverso.....perchè se si continua nella falsa riga ...alla fin si perde anche peggio.....


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Gennaio 2021)

Casti purtroppo è del tutto impresentabile per una top 4, ma purtroppo Saele ha fatto la pirata.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque sta partita finisce 0-2 vedrete. Ci infilano a metà secondo tempo. Sarà la prima senza gol anche con l'entrata di Mandzukic così si scateneranno le critiche sul mercato


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2021)

Meie trequartista un po come quando Guardiola metteva Fabregas falso nove..con la differenza che quel Barcellona vinceva lo stesso. Quando il Guardiolismo creò i mostri


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il paradosso è proprio opposto su Diaz: sono queste le partite in cui può incidere maggiormente, proprio perché c'è spazio eccome tra le linee.
> Altro che la fisicità, con la sua sola presenza lui costringeva i due mediani ad abbassarsi, perché i centrali difensivi erano occupati da Ibra e dalle ali.
> 
> Sono le partite a difesa schierata, in cui non c'è spazio tra difesa e centrocampo e si gioca contro 10 giocatori dietro la linea della palla, che Diaz soffre maggiormente.
> ...



Ma diaz sarebbe in grado di seguire il suo uomo che da marcato diviene giocatore da marcare?
Grosso punto di domanda.
Lo sai come gioca l'atalanta : ti marca ad uomo e poi ti costringe a seguire l'inserimento profondo.
E' una gara a che fa più vasche. Su e giù sui 70 metri.
Già paghiamo la tassa ibra, pure quella diaz non sarebbe troppo??

Oppure, alternativa, la palla non gliela fai vedere.


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

Dai tirassero fuori le palle


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> *Scusate, ma ci siamo trastullati per mesi e mesi sui nostri trequartisti, sull'interscambio dei tre dietro alla punta, sulla qualità ed imprevedibilità dei movimenti tra le linee...
> 
> ... e poi di colpo ci snaturiamo (facendocela sotto per l'avversario, inutile girarci intorno) e facciamo perdere dal nulla senso a tutto il nostro modo di stare in campo ed attaccare?
> *
> ...



Da quotare 44648648 volte. Una scelta folle.



dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Diciamolo, Tonali non è ancora pronto a giocare ad alti livelli. Troppi errori e gioco troppo compassato.
> Ibra che sbaglia due gol è un brutto segno.
> Atalanta meritatamente in vantaggio, abbiamo perso sicurezza in mezzo e aggiungo meno male che non c'è Romagnoli altrimenti eravamo sotto di almeno 2 gol.
> Comunque bravo Kalulu che nonostante un errore, nemmeno tanto grave, ha fatto bene.



Tonali é in difficolta, ma quello che proprio non riesco a capire é come sia possibile che non riesce a stoppare bene il pallone. Contro il Benevento ha sbagliato stop e poi é andato in un contrasto che ha portato ad un espulsione diretta. Anche oggi: Errore identico a centrocampo e lui che prova di contrastare con la gamba allungata (questa volta per fortuna non ha colpito nessuno). Ha sbagliato malamente controllo anche altre volte oggi. QUesto é un tipo di errore che un centrocampista centrale non puo assolutamente permettersi e che mi mette timore.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Gennaio 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> L'ho scritto dopo un quarto d'ora. E' la fotocopia della partita in casa col Lille. La loro superiorità è disarmante, c'è poco da fare.



Infatti ci arriveranno davanti sicuro, anzi ci sono già davanti, i dieci punti che c’erano prima di oggi e i 15 che gli abbiamo dato in tutto il 2020 sono stati un loro gentile regalo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Spero faccia i cambi subito, aspettare sarebbe solo una perdita di tempo.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Gennaio 2021)

Vabbè oh... noi dobbiamo volare basso ed entrare senza patemi tra le prime 4.
Ad oggi, in serie A, solo l'Atalanta ci può mettere sotto in questo modo.
Contro le altre teniamo botta eccome...

non facciamo i disfattisti.... è la prima di diciannove partite giocata così male, contro l'Atalanta migliore (quasi) di sempre.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

Entra subito Diaz dai


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma dai diaz va bene da subentrante. se lo vuol giocare nel 2o. altrimenti non hai neanche un cambio decente.
> purtroppo si sa che tolto turca li abbiamo il vuoto e lo stesso a destra.
> diaz dal 1o minuto non regge neanche col cagliari...
> 
> ...



Il goal subito in un tempo di assedio ci sta anche. Questi ci hanno inchiodato in area. Parlando di Kalulu e Gigio ne hanno salvati anche un paio.

Il problema è che non costruiamo una singola azione da rete. Pure le occasioni di Ibra sono su calcio piazzato.

E chiaro che una squadra che segna 100 goal a stagione uno te lo faccia prima o poi, quello che non va bene e giocare con così poca qualità e idee cavolo.


----------



## Pit96 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Tonali e Meité fantasmi. 
Theo sta cannando l'ennesimo big match. 
Castillejo non fa altro che andare a terra.
Kalulu errore enorme sul gol preso. 
Ibra molto sottotono, sbaglia anche davanti alla porta.

Malissimo! Malissimo! 
Ci vuole il miglior Milan per ribaltare questa partita. Ma bisogna svegliarsi. Sono nerissimo di rabbia


----------



## Milanoide (23 Gennaio 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Per me non è neanche demerito di Meitè e della sua posizione in campo, oggi metà squadra gioca ad un ritmo da spiaggia, troppi giocatori stanno mancando clamorosamente.
> Leao, Tonali, Castillejo, Hernandez, lo stesso Ibra non combinano nulla.


Si, siamo impauriti ed inibiti.
Rallentiamo il gioco ed i passaggi non per corridoi chiusi, ma per paura.
E poi non usiamo fasce laterali, non facciamo cambi campo.
Vorriamo tanto a vuoto


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma ci siamo trastullati per mesi e mesi sui nostri trequartisti, sull'interscambio dei tre dietro alla punta, sulla qualità ed imprevedibilità dei movimenti tra le linee...
> 
> ... e poi di colpo ci snaturiamo (facendocela sotto per l'avversario, inutile girarci intorno) e facciamo perdere dal nulla senso a tutto il nostro modo di stare in campo ed attaccare?
> 
> ...



ma tu credi che con diaz sarebbe cambiato qualcosa? tra diaz leao e casti cosa interscambi? turca e saele nonostante non siano fenomeni sono insostituibili in questo milan se giochi contro una squadra come l'atalanta.


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Infatti ci arriveranno davanti sicuro, anzi ci sono già davanti, i dieci punti che c’erano prima di oggi e i 15 che gli abbiamo dato in tutto il 2020 sono stati un loro gentile regalo


se ci arriva davanti l'Atlanta significa non andare in champions, c'è poco da scherzare.
Oggi è fondamentale almeno pareggiarla per tenerli a distanza, FORZA RAGAZZI


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2021)

Dai che riusciamo a ribaltarla questi dopati dovranno calare in teoria


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Entra Brahim per Meite. Troppo tardi perche ora possono difendere piu bassi, ma almeno ha capito che ha sbagliato.


----------



## Djerry (23 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Vabbè Djerry, oggi l'Atalanta sta giocando, senza esagerare, come migliore squadra di Europa insieme al City. Ad oggi, in questo momento della stagione.
> 
> Si sono risparmiati ad Udine pensando di vincere, a San Siro stanno dando tutto.



Ma questo è lo stesso complesso di inferiorità che ha mandato Pioli alla squadra, con la follia totale di Meitè.

Altrimenti neghiamo 12 mesi di successi, di mentalità e di nostro modo di giocare sbarazzino che ci ha permesso di tenere campo con tutti, sempre e comunque.

Siamo una certa cosa, un certo modo di pensare calcio. Oggi abbiamo deciso noi di non esserlo più, mica l'Atalanta.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Gennaio 2021)

Rosico di brutto perché già immagino Gasperini come gongolerà a fine gara. I ragazzi devono dare il 110% adesso.


----------



## Miro (23 Gennaio 2021)

Purtroppo mi sembra la solita partita ingiocabile dell'Atalanta. Certo che se poi gli regali un uomo in meno mettendo un non-trequartista...


----------



## kekkopot (23 Gennaio 2021)

Che errore Pioli. Sbagliare formazione in una partita del genere...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Io avrei anche messo Leao a destra e tolto Casti per Rebic a sinistra.
Leao a destra fa pena ma con Castillejo si gioca in 10.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Mariani ha capito benissimo cosa voleva il capo Rizzoli.

Interventi duri sui nostri: Niente si va avanti.
Ibra respira vicino a Gollini: Fallo.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2021)

L'arbitro non ci fischierà NULLA


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Arbitro in malafede completamente


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

Su diaz, leao e kalulu. Tutti e 3 rimasti a terra. Nessun fischio


----------



## Hellscream (23 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Mariani ha capito benissimo cosa voleva il capo Rizzoli.
> 
> Interventi duri sui nostri: Niente si va avanti.
> Ibra respira vicino a Gollini: Fallo.



L'ho scritto poco fa, il messaggio è arrivato forte e chiaro.


----------



## Milanoide (23 Gennaio 2021)

Chiara inferiorità numerica a centrocampo.
Chiunque ci voglia mettere in difficoltà farà sempre questa pressione.
Inutile prendersela con Tonali.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Gennaio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> se ci arriva davanti l'Atlanta significa non andare in champions, c'è poco da scherzare.
> Oggi è fondamentale almeno pareggiarla per tenerli a distanza, FORZA RAGAZZI



Si, scherzavo sui tafazzi con complessi di inferiorità che quando rompiamo il culo a tutti per un anno è un caso e quando sbagliamo due partite siamo da Europa League.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Lkarbitro ci sta facendo menare in questo inizio di secondo tempo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Hateboer ovviamente graziate. Evvai, Mariani. Avanti cosi! Si é capito benissimo che vento tira.



kekkopot ha scritto:


> Che errore Pioli. Sbagliare formazione in una partita del genere...



Quello che mi piace di Pioli é che lui normalmente non vuole fare il fenomeno. Mette in campo la miglior gente nel loro rolo naturale. Non come lo fanno i finti geni tipo Montella.
Ecco, oggi ha voluta fare il fenomeno e la punizione arriva puntuale.



Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io avrei anche messo Leao a destra e tolto Casti per Rebic a sinistra.
> Leao a destra fa pena ma con Castillejo si gioca in 10.



Concordo. Leao a destra non fa un gran che, ma rispetto a Castillejo....gia esserci é un upgrade.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ma che rigore è ma dai


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ahahahah Ma cos'è sta roba?


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Finita...

Adesso segna Lubamba ovviamente


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ilicic stava volando già da 10 secondi su kalulu


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2021)

Finita dai


----------



## kastoro (23 Gennaio 2021)

Bene dai Rizzoli è stato chiaro, cerchiamo di arrivare quarti


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Gennaio 2021)

Secondo me non può essere rigore questo


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ecco cosa significa lasciar parlare Rizzoli, Gasperini e non muovere un dito. Bravo Paolo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Lo sentivo che questa partita non andava


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Che errore di Kessié. Che errore assurdo. Mariani non aspettava altro. Direzione gara preparata in palazzo con Rizzoli.


----------



## Pit96 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Finita. Anche Kessie ha fatto la cacata.
Male tutti oggi. Non ho parole


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Che odio sto Ilicic.

Che odio sti dopati


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ahahaha ma che rigore è??


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

Strafinita, che palle.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il goal subito in un tempo di assedio ci sta anche. Questi ci hanno inchiodato in area. Parlando di Kalulu e Gigio ne hanno salvati anche un paio.
> 
> Il problema è che non costruiamo una singola azione da rete. Pure le occasioni di Ibra sono su calcio piazzato.
> 
> E chiaro che una squadra che segna 100 goal a stagione uno te lo faccia prima o poi, quello che non va bene e giocare con così poca qualità e idee cavolo.



io non ho visto 1 parata di donnarumma. sarò stato sul forum. ho visto solo 1 gatta.
a parte che le partite durano 90 minuti... ma non pensare di poter reggere bene l'atalanta se va a questi ritmi. perchè se va così fan fuori anche il real.


----------



## kastoro (23 Gennaio 2021)

Occhio alla goleada ora


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Gennaio 2021)

Hanno inquadrato Pioli per mezzo secondo e si è visto bene quanto è in imbarazzo per la formazione messa in campo oggi


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

Finita. Limitiamo i danni perché la vedo male


----------



## Hellscream (23 Gennaio 2021)

Vado a fare altro.


----------



## Pit96 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Però non si può giocare così. Non si può. Abbiamo giocato i primi 5 minuti e basta.


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

Scontri diretti non ne vinciamo più, finita la favola.


----------



## danjr (23 Gennaio 2021)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Secondo me non può essere rigore questo



È netto dai


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Stagione finita al ritorno abbiamo diversi scontri diretti in trasferta inclusi questi all'ultima


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Mai visto un rigore simile.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Complimenti a tutti. Rizzoli e Mariani che hanno indirizzato in modo chiaro questa partita, Pioli che sbaglia totalmente la formazione e Kessié che commette un errore proprio ingenuo.
Che palle. Proprio contro quei vermi Atalantini.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Finiscono i sogni di gloria, e quello ci sta. Pensiamo a tenerci stretto il 4° posto, sarà dura.


----------



## danjr (23 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Stagione finita al ritorno abbiamo diversi scontri diretti in trasferta inclusi questi all'ultima



Cosa vuoi che conti casa o trasferta....


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

Su kalulu il fallo non l'aveva fischiato eh, ora esce in barella


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

Cioè per Kalulu stiamo perdendo 10 minuti di tempo boh...


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

*Entra Musacchio per Kalulu*


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

C'era fallo su kalulu


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Rigore stupido ed evitabile.

Siamo anche poco lucidi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Abbiamo fatto la campagna acquisti migliore d'Italia per la farci scherzare da questi. Vergogna


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Entra Musacchio per Kalulu*



Si perde 0-4


----------



## Pit96 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Entra Musacchio. Altra goleada subita. Eeeeh ma meno male che Romagnoli si è fatto squalificare...


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ci mancava solo Pistacchio


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ci ha fatto pestare tutta la partita.

Si vede anche che in occasione del rigore Kalulu soffre tantissimo e a Ilicic gli si butta addosso.

Praticamente é un gol dovuto al pestaggio concesso da Mariani


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Gennaio 2021)

Sempre con queste squadre odiose facciamo queste partitacce, contro gobbi e dopati.


----------



## kYMERA (23 Gennaio 2021)

Sapevo io che era meglio firmare per un pareggio. Questi contro di noi sempre fenomeni


----------



## vannu994 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Finita, oggi forse mai iniziata...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Che palle sti bergamaschi.
Prima o poi li batteremo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

Deve entrare Mandzukic. Ci vogliono leader in campo o si crolla male oggi


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Peggio della sconfitta della Juve con l'Inter... Neanche una mezza reazione


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ma Musacchio??????? 
Ma metti tomori che sono tutti duelli 1vs1 *****!


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Addirittura in barella boh


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Gennaio 2021)

Adesso con Musacchio la ribaltiamo


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

L'ha persa Pioli in partenza.

Ma Tomori che l'hanno preso a fare? Per far giocare Musacchio?
Anche contro la juve così, si perdeva e dentro i ragazzini o i bidoni.


----------



## mil77 (23 Gennaio 2021)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Secondo me non può essere rigore questo



Era rigore nettissimo. Se mai non poteva tirarlo ilicic perché perdeva sangue


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Gennaio 2021)

la cosa più sconvolgente è che non si è fatto un tiro in porta.


----------



## Miro (23 Gennaio 2021)

Siamo onesti, non ce l'hanno fatta vedere. Purtroppo l'Atalanta merita il 2-0 anche senza rigore.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Gennaio 2021)

Pensiamo a fare punti per il 4° posto perché da ora in poi gli arbitraggi stiamo vedendo tutti come saranno (al netto che abbiamo giocato una partita indegna).


----------



## mil77 (23 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> L'ha persa Pioli in partenza.
> 
> Ma Tomori che l'hanno preso a fare? Per far giocare Musacchio?
> Anche contro la juve così, si perdeva e dentro i ragazzini o i bidoni.



Si giusto mandiamo via Pioli....dai su...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Su kalulu il fallo non l'aveva fischiato eh, ora esce in barella



Gli ha rotto/incrinato le costole..... neanche fallo, e nell’azione successiva Ilicic gli si butta addosso sfruttando il lavoro precedente di Hateboer e Mariani.


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

Io però voglio ancora capire cosa ha fischiato Mariani su Ibra alla fine del 1 tempo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Gennaio 2021)

Giuro non mi ricordavo nemmeno più che Leao fosse in campo


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Purtroppo con questi non c'è partita quasi per nessuno. Hanno dei ritmi che nessun essere umano è in grado di reggere. Eppure noi corriamo parecchio...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Pioli che non mette i nuovi è una di quelle cose alla Giampaolo che lo vorrei esonerare domani pd. Cosa aveva da perdere sul 2 a 0?


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

Questa sconfitta è molto peggiore di quella con la Juve. Oggi ci hanno proprio annientato


----------



## Anguus (23 Gennaio 2021)

Che giocatore da schifo Tonali, fa rimpiangere Biglia. Il centrocampista lo fa meglio Calabria, pazzesco che pacco..se ne torni al Brescia in B


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ma state vedendo che roba? Sono cavalli dopati


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2021)

tomori in panchina per far giocare musacchio ahahahahahah

donnarumma complimenti 2 papere su 2 bravo vai a chiedere l'aumento ai suini torinesi che quello è il tuo posto.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Theo oggi improponibilel


----------



## Pit96 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Li prenderei tutti a schiaffi. A partire da Theo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Non azzecchiamo 2 passaggi oggi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Involuzione anche caratterialie veramente preoccupante. Siamo letteralmente spariti dal campo.



Zenos ha scritto:


> Io però voglio ancora capire cosa ha fischiato Mariani su Ibra alla fine del 1 tempo.



Era un fischio decisivo e senza alcuna spiegazione tecnica. Non c'era nemmeno un minimo motivo.
Sopratutto considerando il metro di Mariani per quanto riguarda falli sui nostri giocatori.


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

Come si esalta il nano


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Gennaio 2021)

Non ce la faccio più, è una mattanza. Ci stanno devastando-


----------



## Pit96 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Dentro Rebic e Mandzukic. Almeno li picchiamo un po' anche noi


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Occhio all'imbarcata


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Gennaio 2021)

Partitaccia nostra, ma la combo arbitri + doping è dura da affrontare per chiunque.


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Gennaio 2021)

Non é che forse sarebbe ora di scendere dal piedistallo?Ancora qualcuno si chiede perché l'Atalanta fosse favorita nelle quote?È un caso se abbiamo perso contro le 2 squadre più forti del campionato?Io faccio bene a volare basso e tenere gli occhi aperti all'obiettivo reale.


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

Quanto mi fa schifo Caressa


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo con questi non c'è partita quasi per nessuno. Hanno dei ritmi che nessun essere umano è in grado di reggere. Eppure noi corriamo parecchio...



No dai, oggi abbiamo fatto semplicemente schifo.
Loro sono forti, fortissimi. 
Questa con un TOP allenatore in panchina non l'avresti persa.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque pure Ibra in queste partite è come giocare in dieci.

Ormai è sistematico. Non tiene un pallone.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

Su brahim niente fallo ahahahah


----------



## Anguus (23 Gennaio 2021)

non fischia un fallo ***** diaz!!


----------



## hiei87 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Sono ingiocabili. Poi però vai a vedere i risultati che ottengono contro i gobbi e scopri che non ci vincono da più di vent'anni. Come falsare i campionati.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Mariani non ci fischia un fallo, che sia uno! MALEDETTO


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

Con castillegno perdiamo 3 tempi di gioco.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Come se la ride Caressa


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Che aspetta a mettere Mandzukic e Rebic?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Gennaio 2021)

Caressa ha veramente detto "Mustacchio" ahahahah


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Gennaio 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Dentro Rebic e Mandzukic. Almeno li picchiamo un po' anche noi



Questi sono talmente drogati che se entri a gamba tesa ti si spezza la tua, di gamba.


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

Che stupro continuo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Non superiamo la metà campo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ha fischiato un fallo su Diaz. Miracolo


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Con castillegno perdiamo 3 tempi di gioco.



Una pippa allucinante.

Con ci si può giocare uno scudetto con Castellitto sulla destra


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Mustacchio


----------



## davidsdave80 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quanto mi fa schifo Caressa



Leao deve svegliarsi


----------



## Theochedeo (23 Gennaio 2021)

Questa è una match di boxe non una partita di calcio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Non so cosa é peggio: Se il tiro di Calabria era un schema preparato o se Tonali non se l'e sentita di mettere la palla al centro


----------



## Anguus (23 Gennaio 2021)

Con Tonali giochiamo in 9 *****!


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Pensiamo a fare punti per il 4° posto perché da ora in poi gli arbitraggi stiamo vedendo tutti come saranno (al netto che abbiamo giocato una partita indegna).



La saggezza che auspico per molti quì dentro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Gennaio 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> È netto dai



“É stato bravo”


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2021)

con meite soffrivamo meno comunque.

colpa di meite.


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Gennaio 2021)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Con Tonali giochiamo in 9 *****!



Romagnoli 2.0.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

*Entrano Mario e Rebic*


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

Dentro l'artiglieria pesante. Mandzukic e rebic

Fuori assolutamente castillejo e leao mi auguro


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Dai su, via gli inutili Castellitto e Niang


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

E basta sto cesso di Ilicic. Ma che gli hanno dato da bere?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Oggi Calabria versione pre-Covid.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Gennaio 2021)

Caressa ce l'ha duro


----------



## Anguus (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ma Ilicic non si stava suicidando?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Addirittura in barella boh



Gli ha rotto le costole


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Nemmeno con Messi su una fascia e Ronaldo sull'altra saremmo in grado di vincere oggi. Che amarezza.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Gennaio 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Oggi Calabria versione pre-Covid.



Non esageriamo. Sta facendo pure discretamente ma non può fare miracoli neanche lui.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Fai sti cambi per Dio!


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Mustacchio che ignoranza


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

Lancio per Ibra e speriamo che accada qualcosa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Kalulu é stato bravissimo contro Ilicic. Musacchio é fatto mandare al bar gia due volte.


----------



## kastoro (23 Gennaio 2021)

Sembra una partita tra adulti e bambini


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Finalmente i cambi...


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Via via via


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Oggi mi sto vergognando. Questa non è nemmeno una squadra di calcio oggi


----------



## Anguus (23 Gennaio 2021)

Quello scempio di Tonali ancora in campo


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Che culo!!!


----------



## Milanoide (23 Gennaio 2021)

Sono d'accordo con lo zio.
Troppi lanci su Ibra. I rimbalzi ci trovano mal posizionati


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

Rigore?


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

Si gliela sposta Beppe,mort sua


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Più pericolosi in 30 secondi con i nuovi che in 70 minuti con gli inutili


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Gennaio 2021)

Era la palla per riaccenderla, che amarezza. Cerchiamo di salvare almeno la faccia.


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ma che vuole fare diaz


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ci stanno arando. Poca roba.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

Oh forse siamo entrati in campo


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

Tonali inguardabile


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

Guarda Musacchio come difende mamma mia....


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

Che schifo ragazzi, questo pare il milan pre-covid.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Palo dei dopati


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Tentano sempre questi 1vs1 quando fisicamente è impossibile batterli. Vanno al triplo rispetto a noi. Basta guardare Theo che non ne salta 1


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Gennaio 2021)

questa l'ha persa Pioli con Meitè fantasista. magari la perdavamo lo stesso ma chi parte per non prenderle e adattando la squadra all'avversario merita di perdere.Delusissimo da questo atteggiamento


----------



## Pit96 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Potevamo essere sotto di 4/5 gol...


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque dovesse finire 4 a 0 nulla da dire.
Noi, facciamo schifo quando si alza il livello, questo è.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2021)

guarda te sto escremento di romero sembra cannavaro.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Loro possono vincere benissimo il campionato


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> questa l'ha persa Pioli con Meitè fantasista. magari la perdavamo lo stesso ma chi parte per non prenderle e adattando la squadra all'avversario merita di perdere.Delusissimo da questo atteggiamento



Assolutamente, con un Conte o un Allegri non l'avresti mai persa.


----------



## R41D3N (23 Gennaio 2021)

Siamo da brividi sui corner


----------



## kastoro (23 Gennaio 2021)

Mi spiegate perché contro noi vanno come cavalli salvo poi scansarsi con la Juve ?


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

Caressa non ha un minimo di rispetto. Che schifo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Oggi peggior partita dell'anno per distacco.
0 tiri in porta e dominati in lungo e in largo.


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

ci hanno fatto il culo quadrato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

0-3

Niente da dire, annientati


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

*3-0 *


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

Che trash.
Questi ci asfaltano in continuazione ,anche dovessimo giocarne altre 10 contro di loro.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Caressa non ha un minimo di rispetto. Che schifo.



schifo, sembra atalanta tv


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Rip


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2021)

Adesso si che ci sarà la depressione


----------



## Anguus (23 Gennaio 2021)

Questi hanno tracce di sangue nel doping, a me non lo toglie nessuno dalla testa. Il tempo darà la verità


----------



## Milanoide (23 Gennaio 2021)

Questo gol mi fa *********


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

Manca un quarto d'ora. La vedo malissimo


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Che umiliazione


----------



## Pit96 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Parlatemi ancora di scudetto su, parlatemene


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Dobbiamo essere bravi ad assorbire la sconfitta.

Compatti, zero polemiche e pensare alla prossima.


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

I giocatori ci hanno messo del loro, ma questa l'ha persa dal 1' Pioli.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Gennaio 2021)

Scoppola che spezza le ossa, sarà dura rialzarsi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Sogno una bomba nel campo di allenamento. Questi li odio peggio dell'Inter


----------



## Igniorante (23 Gennaio 2021)

Una bella botta.
Molto male Pioli.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Odio infinito nei confronti di questi maledetti.

Speriamo tornino presto in B. La serie che gli compete.


----------



## R41D3N (23 Gennaio 2021)

Tonali che c.axxo ci sta a fare nel Milan?


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Nettamente più forti. Nulla da dire.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Adesso si che ci sarà la depressione



Questa partita è lo spartiacque. O si reagisce, o si crolla. Non è come contro la Juve


----------



## Manchester2003!! (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ma Tonali e' normale??


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Voltiamo pagina e pensiamo al Bologna và.


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

Un bagno di umiltà ai nostri non farebbe mica male comunque, tra Kjaer che dice che siamo i più forti e Kessie che parla di scudetto...


----------



## kekkopot (23 Gennaio 2021)

Direi che possiamo rimettere i piedi per terra.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (23 Gennaio 2021)

Oggi siamo stati surclassati purtroppo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo essere bravi ad assorbire la sconfitta.
> 
> Compatti, zero polemiche e pensare alla prossima.



io invece ho paura, allenatore che nei momenti clou comincia a farsela sotto. la differenza tra i vincenti e i perdenti


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Odio infinito nei confronti di questi maledetti.
> 
> Speriamo tornino presto in B. La serie che gli compete.



Mah, questi sono pure senza Gomez.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Parlatemi ancora di scudetto su, parlatemene



La classifica oggi si accorcia tantissimo. Zona Champions apertissima e ci sono almeno 6 squadre


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> io invece ho paura, allenatore che nei momenti clou comincia a farsela sotto. la differenza tra i vincenti e i perdenti



Quoto. Pioli è uno che al massimo ha lottato per salvezza ed europa league.
Occhio a muriel, finisce 4 a 0


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Non penso proprio arriveremo quarti abbiamo fatto davvero gli straordinari in questo girone di andata


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Tra poco segna l'Inter per concludere la giornata bene


----------



## braungioxe (23 Gennaio 2021)

Nemmeno un tiro in porta,era il milan che doveva pressare in quel modo non l'atalanta che ha giocato 2 giorni fa


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Statisticamente un tiro in porta abbiamo fatto. Ci hanno devastato.


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> io invece ho paura, allenatore che nei momenti clou comincia a farsela sotto. la differenza tra i vincenti e i perdenti



Vero.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Sconfitta meritata.


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

braungioxe ha scritto:


> Nemmeno un tiro in porta,era il milan che doveva pressare in quel modo non l'atalanta che ha giocato 2 giorni fa



E' sempre così, noi riposati da una settimana e gli altri che giocano ogni 3 giorni e ci surclassano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Sconfitta bruttissima...tra questa e la sconfitta con la juve c'è molto da riflettere.. Siamo primi ma abbiamo beccato 6 gol in casa in due big match... Male male..stasera ci siamo sciolti come mozzarelle.. Zero scuse oggi, c'è solo da essere incazzati


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Male tutti, non capisco perchè contro di questi ci pisciamo sempre addosso.


----------



## UDG (23 Gennaio 2021)

Raga non è che possiamo vincerle tutte comunque


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Identica alla gara col Lille. Paro paro.


----------



## danjr (23 Gennaio 2021)

Tonali completamente inadatto a certi livelli... penso il peggiore


----------



## Julian Ross (23 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Vero.



Ci manca tantissimo Calha...vero indispensabile della squdra: senza di lui non giochiamo. Meité e Diaz sono inadeguati, il primo poi un totale disastro...


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ma questo Tonali? Si sveglia o no?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Altro falli senza ammonizione. Bravo Mariani.

Oggi la partita la abbiamo anche perso a livello mentale prima di entrare in campo. 
La mossa Meite come segnale di paura non é da sottovalutare. L'Atalanta é entrato in campo sapendo che abbiamo paura.
Poi a livello tecnico Meite oggi era inesistente, il centrocampo Tonali-Kessié ha fatto acqua da tutte le parti, Theo con una delle peggiori prestazioni nella nostra, Ibra ancora fuori condizione (come é logico che sia). Aggiungiamo un arbitraggio che ci toglie il possibile gol del pareggio e permette al Atalanta di abbatterci come li pare e a quel punto é andato male proprio tutto cio che poteva andare male.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Gennaio 2021)

Gasperini con una rosa da due lire ha dato lezioni di calcio oggi, nulla da dire


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2021)

Sembra quasi che il campionato nostro fosse iniziato contro l'Atalanta per finire contro questi vermi


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

UDG ha scritto:


> Raga non è che possiamo vincerle tutte comunque



Si ma intanto sono 2 sconfitte a gennaio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Incredibile. Ammonizione per l'Atalanta. WOW


----------



## Manue (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ci son rimasto malissimo... 
per la prestazione... malissimo proprio


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sconfitta bruttissima...tra questa e la sconfitta con la juve c'è molto da riflettere.. Siamo primi ma abbiamo beccato 6 gol in casa in due big match... Male male..stasera ci siamo sciolti come mozzarelle.. Zero scuse oggi, c'è solo da essere incazzati



abbiamo mezza squadra fuori e lo scorso anno siamo arrivati 6i. cosa pensavamo di dominare tutte le partite?


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Stanno mettendo a nudo tutti i nostri difetti.

Mi ricorda la batosta presa col Lille.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Stanno mettendo a nudo tutti i nostri difetti.
> 
> Mi ricorda la batosta presa col Lille.



Identica.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Vedendo come gioca Musacchio mi viene il dubbio se Tomori avesse potuto giocare peggio. É veramente osceno. Piu lento di un 90enne, reattivita uguale ad un bradipo


----------



## UDG (23 Gennaio 2021)

A noi interessa il quarto posto non dimenticatelo


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si ma intanto sono 2 sconfitte a gennaio.



ci farei la firma a finire a 4 sconfitte


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

In campionato a Luglio eravamo nettamente più compatti. Non siamo mai entrati in campo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ma Theo cosa ha che sono 15-20 minuti che ogni volta ha palla la tira alta in avanti a caso?


----------



## kastoro (23 Gennaio 2021)

Tolto kjaer sono tutti da 4 in pagella


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma questo Tonali? Si sveglia o no?



Non lo riscatterei


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Oggi la squadra è scesa in campo con paura e comunque davanti siamo stati impalpabili

Tonali Meitè insieme hanno fatto una gamba di un Pessina qualsiasi, non si può sperare in Ibra e Theo sempre
Leao è rimasto in piedi ma non ha fatto nulla


----------



## Igniorante (23 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ci farei la firma a finire a 4 sconfitte



In effetti, sarebbe comunque una media da scudetto. 
Purtroppo due delle peggiori gatte da pelare ci sono toccate questo mese, che ci possiamo fare. 
Certo l'atteggiamento di oggi è veramente blando.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Imbarazzante.


----------



## Milanoide (23 Gennaio 2021)

Inutile prendersela coi singoli.
Avremmo faticato anche con i titolari


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Il povero Kjaer in difesa é eroico. Senza i suoi salvataggi oggi ci sarebbe stato un altro 0-5.


Da notare che Zapata manda visibilmente a quel paese Mariani per la seconda volta


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

Musacchio un ciuccio


----------



## Pit96 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Anche Ibra annullato totalmente. Fantasma


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2021)

Sto primo posto è una patata bollente per una squadra non abituata a certi forni..lasciamolo allInda noi pensiamo al quarto posto poi si vedrà a marzo


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

6 minuti di recupero per prendere il quarto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Musacchio. Non voglio vederti mai piu con la nostra maglia.


----------



## danjr (23 Gennaio 2021)

Non riscattare tonali e prendere pessina


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque questi meledetti aspettavano solo noi.. contro l'Inda osceni


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Gennaio 2021)

Il messaggio che lascia questa partita è più grave di quello che dice la prestazione e il risultato:questa squadra non è in condizione di reggere confronti in Europa,siamo stati suonati da Atalanta e Lille,2 squadre con impronta europea e questa sarà grosso modo la rosa che affronterà la Champions del prossimo anno,se ci arriveremo.Purtroppo ci ricorderemo,a quel tempo,di quanto abbiamo riso per le figure barbine dell'Inter nei gironi.


----------



## Goro (23 Gennaio 2021)

Loro sono una squadra da quarti di Champions, non dimentichiamolo


----------



## kastoro (23 Gennaio 2021)

Questi hanno giocato mercoledì e oggi vanno il triplo dei nostri e fanno i cambi al novantesimo, qualcosa non torna


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Intanto Conte si é fatto espellere


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Gennaio 2021)

finita dai. Domani vince anche il Napoli e sono tutte li. Il quarto posto non è assolutamente scontato.


----------



## Milanoide (23 Gennaio 2021)

Chiudila Pioli, rinuncia al recupero.
Giornata stortissima.
Manca solo di prolungare l'agonia


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> In effetti, sarebbe comunque una media da scudetto.
> Purtroppo due delle peggiori gatte da pelare ci sono toccate questo mese, che ci possiamo fare.
> Certo l'atteggiamento di oggi è veramente blando.



43 punti in un girone
mezza squadra fuori
di fronte 14 dopati
arbitrati da un macellaio

e leggo di gente che sbarella..... ma li vediamo sti qui che batterebbero anche il brasile del 70 stasera? bo e noi in campo con leao diaz casti... dai su non è mica danza classica.


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Gennaio 2021)

Partita assurda, troppo errori, molte distrazioni.. é senza dubbio la peggior prestazione individuale in tanti mesi dai vari Calabria, Theo, Kjaer, ect ora bisogna andare avanti senza fare drammi.


----------



## Milanoide (23 Gennaio 2021)

kastoro ha scritto:


> Questi hanno giocato mercoledì e oggi vanno il triplo dei nostri e fanno i cambi al novantesimo, qualcosa non torna



Si ma hanno pareggiato.
Non sono perfetti nemmeno loro.
Noi poco brillanti fra le tante magagne


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Musacchio migliore dei nostri. È tutto dire.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Intanto Conte si é fatto espellere



I principali vassalli di Torino oggi hanno fatto il loro lavoro egregiamente.


----------



## Djerry (23 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Stanno mettendo a nudo tutti i nostri difetti.
> 
> Mi ricorda la batosta presa col Lille.



E chi giocò sulla trequarti, poi in fretta e furia sostituito al 45° a danno ormai irreparabile?
Krunic fu preferito ad Hakan, Leao, Rebic ed Hauge.

Non sono gli avversari forti che mettono a nudo i nostri difetti.
E' Pioli che li espone a loro, snaturandosi alla ricerca di cose cervellotiche che vede solo lui.

E gli acquisti di Meitè e Mandzo, che col senno di poi se non ci fossero stati ci avrebbero evitato questo ridimensionamento, se utilizzati in quest'ottica (trequartista uno, tutti su e palla alta l'altro) assumono contorni preoccupanti.


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

Un gol dell'Udinese almeno


----------



## uolfetto (23 Gennaio 2021)

Quando si becca l'atalanta in giornata super è praticamente impossibile. Fortunatamente sono una squadra estremamente discontinua, altrimenti avrebbero già vinto lo scorso campionato. Nelle ultime tre partite per dire hanno fatto 5 punti quindi non è detto che ci debbano arrivare davanti in classifica. Spesso fanno anche tonfi clamorosi, se non sbaglio con Gattuso li abbiamo pure asfaltati una volta. Mantenere la calma e andare avanti con fiducia è importantissimo adesso.


----------



## chicagousait (23 Gennaio 2021)

Chi lo avrebbe mai detto, che l'Atalanta sarebbe diventata la nostra bestia nera


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2021)

Sto Gollum in porta


----------



## Nevergiveup (23 Gennaio 2021)

Va bè dai ragazzi cosa pensiamo di non inciampare mai? Archiviare e voltar pagina...cmq per i detrattori del turco spero vi siate goduti lo spettacolo stasera..


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Va bè dai ragazzi cosa pensiamo di non inciampare mai? Archiviare e voltar pagina...cmq per i detrattori del turco spero vi siate goduti lo spettacolo stasera..



Lasciamo perdere. Hakan altro mondo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Finita ad Udine. Siamo sempre primi pero questa sconfitta pesa e fa male.


----------



## UDG (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ragazzi abbiamo avuto una squadra decimata dagli infortuni e dal covid, vi basta una sconfitta che per voi e finito tutto


----------



## Pit96 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Mandzukic sbaglia il passaggio e si ferma. Che è stanco? Dopo 15 minuti? È questo il guerriero che abbiamo preso?


----------



## Milanoide (23 Gennaio 2021)

Se presa con lo spirito giusto ci servirà anche questa.
Stanotte Ibra li messaggia tutti no- stop


----------



## Hellscream (23 Gennaio 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Va bè dai ragazzi cosa pensiamo di non inciampare mai? Archiviare e voltar pagina...cmq per i detrattori del turco spero vi siate goduti lo spettacolo stasera..



Perdere 2 partite in 20 giorni è comunque preoccupante...


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

Non lo dici più clamoroso a San Siro Beppe.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> E chi giocò sulla trequarti, poi in fretta e furia sostituito al 45° a danno ormai irreparabile?
> Krunic fu preferito ad Hakan, Leao, Rebic ed Hauge.
> 
> Non sono gli avversari forti che mettono a nudo i nostri difetti.
> ...



danno irreparabile???? sullo 0-1?

djerry non sei onesto ci han polverizzati in ogni 1 contro 1


----------



## fabri47 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Hanno strameritato, nulla da dire. Rimbocchiamoci le maniche e vinciamo le prossime, sperando di recuperare il centrocampo titolare.


----------



## Julian Ross (23 Gennaio 2021)

Esatto...Hakan è il nostro unico indispensabile in mezzo.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Perdere 2 partite in 20 giorni è comunque preoccupante...



Ci sta contro due squadre superiori. Passare oltre.


----------



## Pit96 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Va bè dai ragazzi cosa pensiamo di non inciampare mai? Archiviare e voltar pagina...cmq per i detrattori del turco spero vi siate goduti lo spettacolo stasera..



Inciampare è un conto (come con la juve). Venire umiliati un altro


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Gennaio 2021)

UDG ha scritto:


> Ragazzi abbiamo avuto una squadra decimata dagli infortuni e dal covid, vi basta una sconfitta che per voi e finito tutto



queste sono partite dove devi dimostrare di metterti ste squadre alle spalle. Al ritorno abbiamo una caterva di scontri diretti in trasferta


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Mai scesi in campo, prestazione vergognosa.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Perdere 2 partite in 20 giorni è comunque preoccupante...



Preoccupante per gli asini che pensano e ci credono realmente che possiamo vincere lo scudetto. Il nostro obiettivo è il quarto posto, ed abbiamo tutte le carte in regola per lottare per tale obbiettivo. Ora chiudo il forum, che leggere certi allarmismi mi fa ridere.


----------



## kastoro (23 Gennaio 2021)

Caressa è la cosa che più fa ********* stasera


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Si poteva anche perdere ma non così...


----------



## JoKeR (23 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma questo è lo stesso complesso di inferiorità che ha mandato Pioli alla squadra, con la follia totale di Meitè.
> 
> Altrimenti neghiamo 12 mesi di successi, di mentalità e di nostro modo di giocare sbarazzino che ci ha permesso di tenere campo con tutti, sempre e comunque.
> 
> Siamo una certa cosa, un certo modo di pensare calcio. Oggi abbiamo deciso noi di non esserlo più, mica l'Atalanta.



Oggi Djerry o avevamo tutti i titolari o altrimenti finiva come è finita... Oggi, 23 gennaio, questi sono i più forti perchè in primis sono i più aggressivi.
Diaz è rimbalzato tutto il secondo tempo, pur sbattendosi.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Lezione di calcio. Difficile da commentare. Come la batosta col Lille.

Speriamo non abbia strascichi.


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Gennaio 2021)

Brutta partita ma non si può vincerle tutte, più che altro oggi è l'inter che ha buttato un occasione.

Ma se non batti l'Udinese dove vuoi andare scusa????


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ovviamente sono dispiaciuto, ma questa vittoria serve per far tornare coi piedi per terra la squadra e soprattutto certi tifosi che si sentivano già campioni del mondo. Per il resto siamo campioni d'inverno nonostante su 19 partite abbiamo giocato con la formazione titolare solo una volta.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ci sta contro due squadre superiori. Passare oltre.



Ma infatti, manco avessimo incontrato Bologna e Samp.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (23 Gennaio 2021)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Esatto...Hakan è il nostro unico indispensabile in mezzo.



Aggiungi Bennacer.


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Gennaio 2021)

5-0 e 0-3 umiliati, che figuraccia 

Donnarumma 5
Calabria 5
Kjaer 6,5
Kalulu 5
Theo 5
Tonali 5
Kessiè 5,5
Castillejo 5
Meite 4,5
Leao 5,5
Ibrahimovic 5

Diaz 6
Musacchio 6
Rebic sv
Mandzukic sv

Pioli 1


----------



## Nevergiveup (23 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Perdere 2 partite in 20 giorni è comunque preoccupante...



Con la Juve ha giocato la primavera senza sfigurare tra l’altro..forse ci dimentichiamo che abbiamo affrontato un emergenza assenze che nessuno nel globo terraqueo... con Bennacer e Hakan siamo un altra squadra


----------



## UDG (23 Gennaio 2021)

Trasferta senza pubblico sicuramente. Chiamiamola "trasferta". Tranquilli raga


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2021)

a parte tutto questi sono platealmente drogati comunque.


----------



## rossonerosud (23 Gennaio 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Mai scesi in campo, prestazione vergognosa.



Non esageriamo. Le prestazioni vergognose sono quelle dove manca l'impegno. I ragazzi si sono impegnati ma stasera l'Atalanta è stata più forte. D'altronde i bergamaschi sono una signora squadra. Nel corso degli anni hanno triturato tutti, compreso il Liverpool in trasferta. La sconfitta ci può stare.


----------



## Kaw (23 Gennaio 2021)

Questa partita la temevo, e una sconfitta l'avevo messo in preventivo, ma ero sicuro avremmo fatto una buona partita, anzi una grande partita.
Ora è da capire dove finiscono i meriti loro e iniziano i demeriti nostri, lo vedremo nelle prossime partite.
Imperativo che adesso non ci sfaldiamo, le prossime 3 partite sono cruciali.


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Io al posto loro mi vergognerei, sinceramente. La sconfitta ci può stare, ma l'umiliazione no.


----------



## Djerry (23 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> danno irreparabile???? sullo 0-1?
> 
> djerry non sei onesto ci han polverizzati in ogni 1 contro 1



Ebbene sì, perché il Lilla in quelle condizioni con tutti i velocisti schierati in campo si è esaltata ulteriormente nel secondo tempo, quando Pioli ha provato a ristabilire la trequarti al posto di Krunic e Castillejo.

Ma poiché Lille ed Atalanta non sono il Verona o il Crotone, quel vantaggio non solo nel risultato ma pure psicologico diventa una montagna molto più insormontabile.

Altrimenti diciamoci che ci siamo tutti presi per i fondelli in questi mesi con sto cavolo di 4231, coi trequartisti che fanno superiorità tra le linee e col nostro spirito propositivo, e prendiamo atto che abbiamo bisogno di Meitè e Krunic per giocare contro le big che Pioli teme.

Contro il City il prossimo anno che facciamo? Prendiamo Bakayoko per completare la trequarti con Krunic e Meitè?

Non siamo questa roba qui, non siamo il trequartista tattico! Dobbiamo perdere noi, con la nostra identità, non perché Pioli vede i video e si spaventa.


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Impressionante la forma fisica dell'atalanta,, senza cadere nel complotto... ma come fanno?


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque dai dop 39483948 partite (esclusa la rube) ci può stare prendere pesci in faccia.. secondo me, loro hanno fatto la partita della vita.

Negli altri campionati, Atletico a parte, quasi tutte hanno preso batoste. Il PSG, IL Bayern, il Liverpool 7-1 il City 5 peri contro il Leicester ecc..


----------



## Solo (23 Gennaio 2021)

Unico lato positivo della serata è il pareggio delle Melme.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Gennaio 2021)

Peggiore Milan da giugno ad oggi, nemmeno col Lille avevamo fatto così male.

Ma vediamo il bicchiere mezzo pieno: in Serie A solo l'Atalanta ci può mettere così sotto, tatticamente non riusciamo proprio ad affrontarli... i bergamosci faranno più fatica col Torino che contro di noi.
Però, ad oggi, sono la squadra più in palla, senza dubbio, di Europa col City.
Ilicic, ridete finchè volete, è il giocatore più decisivo al mondo, oggi 23 gennaio 2021.


----------



## Andris (23 Gennaio 2021)

male in campo,qualcuno non ha corso come al solito.
poi penso che quel rigore abbia chiuso la gara
a furia di parlare di rigori a favore ne è uscito puntuale uno contro,è stato involontario praticamente.

è chiaro che dal turco a Diaz ci sia una bella differenza.


----------



## EmmePi (23 Gennaio 2021)

Pioli ha regalato il primo tempo alla dea, ed ovviamente anche il resto della partita. A loro non puoi concedere un intero tempo, psicologicamente ne abbiamo risentito... Meitè li davanti è stata una bestemmia!


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ci giochiamo all'ultima giornata
Poveri noi


----------



## mil77 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ebbene sì, perché il Lilla in quelle condizioni con tutti i velocisti schierati in campo si è esaltata ulteriormente nel secondo tempo, quando Pioli ha provato a ristabilire la trequarti al posto di Krunic e Castillejo.
> 
> Ma poiché Lille ed Atalanta non sono il Verona o il Crotone, quel vantaggio non solo nel risultato ma pure psicologico diventa una montagna molto più insormontabile.
> 
> ...



Parlare di Pioli o dell'arbitro dopo una partita così è abbastanza ridicolo. Ci hanno surclassato in tutti i ruoli dal primo all'ultimo minuto. Hanno dominato e basta.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Gennaio 2021)

permettetemi una battuta ma oggi mi viene proprio spontanea

#colpadiromagnoli


----------



## Djerry (23 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Oggi Djerry o avevamo tutti i titolari o altrimenti finiva come è finita... Oggi, 23 gennaio, questi sono i più forti perchè in primis sono i più aggressivi.
> Diaz è rimbalzato tutto il secondo tempo, pur sbattendosi.



Per me è sbagliatissimo pensare in questo modo, poi per carità magari ognuno ha il proprio idolo da difendere o il proprio spauracchio da attaccare, ma qui la questione è tattica e psicologica.
E chi ha fatto un minimo di sport di squadra conosce questi equilibri.

Noi siamo un modello preciso, e l'abbiamo snaturato.

Abbiamo già avuto mille assenze e fatto figure ben migliori, senza andare troppo lontano la sconfitta contro la Juve fu di tutt'altro livello. E soprattutto abbiamo sempre tentato di proporre qualcosa.

Se poi vogliamo dire che Diaz, che si è trovato 0-2 dopo 3 minuti, è stato rimbalzato (cosa per me molto discutibile, anzi ha creato col suo movimento grattacapi), allora evviva Meitè.

Anzi, ripeterei l'esperimento usando Krunic in Coppa e Meitè in campionato


----------



## mil77 (23 Gennaio 2021)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Pioli ha regalato il primo tempo alla dea, ed ovviamente anche il resto della partita. A loro non puoi concedere un intero tempo, psicologicamente ne abbiamo risentito... Meitè li davanti è stata una bestemmia!



Eh nel secondo tempo con diaz è cambiato tutto...si forse in peggio x noi


----------



## JoKeR (23 Gennaio 2021)

Dai non possiamo attaccarci a nulla, nemmeno all'ennesimo arbitraggio osceno.

Stiamo concentrati e vinciamo le prossime 3, dobbiamo rientrare tra le prime 4.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (23 Gennaio 2021)

La mossa di Meite trequartista è una scelta rinuncitaria , una mossa degno del peggior Allegri quando schierava Poli come fantasista . Il segnale di un scelta del genere è oggi non giochiamo perché abbiamo paura.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo. Le prestazioni vergognose sono quelle dove manca l'impegno. I ragazzi si sono impegnati ma stasera l'Atalanta è stata più forte. D'altronde i bergamaschi sono una signora squadra. Nel corso degli anni hanno triturato tutti, compreso il Liverpool in trasferta. La sconfitta ci può stare.



DI impegno non ho visto nulla, ho solo visto che non siamo riusciti a fare 3 passaggi di fila e che non siamo riusciti a superare la metà campo.


----------



## R41D3N (23 Gennaio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> permettetemi una battuta ma oggi mi viene proprio spontanea
> 
> #colpadiromagnoli



Se c era Romagnoli ne prendevamo il doppio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ebbene sì, perché il Lilla in quelle condizioni con tutti i velocisti schierati in campo si è esaltata ulteriormente nel secondo tempo, quando Pioli ha provato a ristabilire la trequarti al posto di Krunic e Castillejo.
> 
> Ma poiché Lille ed Atalanta non sono il Verona o il Crotone, quel vantaggio non solo nel risultato ma pure psicologico diventa una montagna molto più insormontabile.
> 
> ...



questa la perdevi anche con gesù cristo fantasista. figurati se diaz che non ha sfiorato un pallone in 51 minuti cambiava la partita. 
abbiamo perso qualsiasi duello e ti aggiungo.. con meite abbiamo fatto meglio che con diaz. che non vuol dire che meite sia forte, vuol dire che non ce n'era proprio.

ma pensi di presentarti contro sti qui drogati come cavalli con tonali, casti e leao? bo io non ci credo che lo pensiate.

un squadra che fa un 1o tempo come il loro di solito crolla. loro andavano il doppio. con ste squadre non possiamo presentarci come ad un saggio di danza classica. ci voleva rebic al 100%, bennacer, turca e saele e forse non ci avrebbero umiliato.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Per me è sbagliatissimo pensare in questo modo, poi per carità magari ognuno ha il proprio idolo da difendere o il proprio spauracchio da attaccare, ma qui la questione è tattica e psicologica.
> E chi ha fatto un minimo di sport di squadra conosce questi equilibri.
> 
> Noi siamo un modello preciso, e l'abbiamo snaturato.
> ...



Ma in che modo penso?? Con Diaz non è cambiato nulla, pur avendo il ragazzo giocato meglio di chi c'era nel primo tempo.
C'era troppo divario e stop.
Non è una scusa, ma la realtà.


----------



## Kayl (23 Gennaio 2021)

Hanno fatto schifo tutti. Contro la Juve non abbiamo rinunciato al nostro modo di giocare malgradi mezza squadra fuori e lo facciamo con l’Atalanta. Partita fotocopia di quella col Lille. Mettere Rebic davanti a Theo e imporre i lanci in mezzo anziché attaccare sulla fascia con rebic-Theo è da manicomio, non puoi giocare contro una squadra che difende a tre di lancio lungo. Lasciare castillejo in campo 65 minuti da malati. Kessie per me indecente, nel primo tempo non l’ho MAI visto in mezzo, ogni volta attaccavano in due e Tonali era regolarmente da solo, kessie se ne stava più vicino a Meite o all’esterno che al centro, follia pura contro un centrocampo folto, nel momento in cui l’ho visto ho capito che Tonali avrebbe giocato malissimo, persino quando recuperava un pallone ne aveva due addosso e Kessie stava a 40 metri da lui. Dovevano stare INCOLLATI proprio per evitare le percussioni centrali, vi rendere conto che con Kessie in campo ha messo Tonali a fare il recupera palloni? Ilicic l’unica volta che ha visto kessie è stato sul fallo del rigore. Ibra poi sempre in ritardo.


----------



## Djerry (23 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Parlare di Pioli o dell'arbitro dopo una partita così è abbastanza ridicolo. Ci hanno surclassato in tutti i ruoli dal primo all'ultimo minuto. Hanno dominato e basta.



Vediamo calcio in modo diverso.

Perché se qui ci prendiamo in giro e togliamo dal discorso la scelta di Meitè, allora rinunciamo a prendere in considerazione cosa siamo stati in tutto il 2020.
Con tutto il rispetto per il ragazzo, che è l'ultimo dei colpevoli nel suo essere capra.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2021)

L’Atalanta ha meritato.


----------



## Maximo (23 Gennaio 2021)

Certo che Meitè è proprio una pippa...


----------



## mil77 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Per me è sbagliatissimo pensare in questo modo, poi per carità magari ognuno ha il proprio idolo da difendere o il proprio spauracchio da attaccare, ma qui la questione è tattica e psicologica.
> E chi ha fatto un minimo di sport di squadra conosce questi equilibri.
> 
> Noi siamo un modello preciso, e l'abbiamo snaturato.
> ...



Io ho fatto sport di squadra x anni e non capisco proprio in tuo ragionamento...ci vuole tanto a dire che sono stati più bravi di noi e che avrebbero meritato di vincere 5 a 0? Oggi il Milan se la sarebbe potuta giocare forse solo al completo.


----------



## Milanoide (23 Gennaio 2021)

Vedremo alla fine.
Giochiamo per la qualificazione CL.
Abbiamo un derby di Coppa Italia da preparare.
Ricaricare le batterie.
Siamo durati fin troppo considerato quando abbiamo iniziato a giocare.
E spesso ci è andata bene perché quei due giocatori in meno, anche se in campo, li abbiamo avuti spesso.


----------



## Djerry (23 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma in che modo penso?? Con Diaz non è cambiato nulla, pur avendo il ragazzo giocato meglio di chi c'era nel primo tempo.
> C'era troppo divario e stop.
> Non è una scusa, ma la realtà.



Certo che c'è troppo divario, lanci su la palla a Meitè per la spizzata (a chi?) e la prepari in quel modo.

Non c'è problema, prendiamo atto che di colpo il Milan che domina nel 2020 non può nemmeno provare a giocare la partita contro l'Atalanta.
L'ha pensato Pioli, evidentemente lo pensano anche molti tifosi rossoneri, che poi magari sognano pure lo Scudetto.

Non commento il discorso di "non è cambiato nulla con Diaz", perché voglio sperare non sia realmente motivo di fondamento.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Gennaio 2021)

Una partita vergognosa, non siamo proprio scesi in campo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Certo che c'è troppo divario, lanci su la palla a Meitè per la spizzata (a chi?) e la prepari in quel modo.
> 
> Non c'è problema, prendiamo atto che di colpo il Milan che domina nel 2020 non può nemmeno provare a giocare la partita contro l'Atalanta.
> L'ha pensato Pioli, evidentemente lo pensano anche molti tifosi rossoneri, che poi magari sognano pure lo Scudetto.
> ...



Per me Meitè è un errore ma oggi hanno fatto schifo tutti, inguardabili.
Hernandez, Tonali, Kessie, Ibra, Calabria, Castillejo, Leao eccetera.
Zero assoluto, una vergogna totale.
Penso che non sarebbe cambiato nulla neanche con Diaz, il Milan nella sua totalità è stato il peggiore che abbia mai visto nell'ultimo anno.
Non si riuscivano a fare 2 passaggi di fila, sempre anticipati e non c'era uno straccio di gioco se non il lancione per Ibra.


----------



## Wetter (23 Gennaio 2021)

Vittoria stra-meritata dell'Atalanta, una lezione di calcio. Ma non ci sono assolutamente 3 gol di differenza tra noi e loro, altrimenti quelli in vantaggio di 7 punti dopo il girone d'andata dovevano essere loro e non Noi.
Partita giocata in maniera perfetta da loro ed in maniera pessima da noi. Meite trequartista è stata una scelta sbagliata ma non è certo colpa sua, con Diaz in campo non è cambiato assolutamente nulla.
Testa all'Inter martedi, unica nota positiva è il pareggio dei cugini.


----------



## Djerry (23 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io ho fatto sport di squadra x anni e non capisco proprio in tuo ragionamento...ci vuole tanto a dire che sono stati più bravi di noi e che avrebbero meritato di vincere 5 a 0? Oggi il Milan se la sarebbe potuta giocare forse solo al completo.



Ma il fatto che loro siano forti ed abbiano meritato (certo, con Meitè trequartista) in che modo scagiona l'osservatore dall'analisi dei motivi per cui ciò è successo?

Il Milan se l'è giocata con tutti giocando in un certo modo. Oggi, per la seconda o terza volta da un anno, se l'è giocata in un altro modo. Questo possiamo dirlo, penso siamo tutti d'accordo.

Bene, in questo altro modo sono arrivate le due sconfitte peggiori dal famoso 0-5 di Bergamo. Casualità e rassegnazione? Boh.

Che poi si perdeva 0-4 magari eh, ma purtroppo non vale la controprova in entrambi i sensi.


----------



## Djici (23 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> danno irreparabile???? sullo 0-1?
> 
> djerry non sei onesto ci han polverizzati in ogni 1 contro 1



Concordo.
Abbiamo perso ogni singolo duello.
E chiaro che si ha l'impressione che ci hanno distrutti tatticamente, ma questa illusione e figlia dei duelli persi.
Se Hateboer vince il duello con Theo poi e normale che loro riescono a creare la superiorità numerica.
Se l'avesse vinto il francese invece l'avremmo creata noi la superiorità.
Però comunque la scelta di meite per Diaz e una scelta che non capisco. O meglio, che non condivido.


----------



## enigmistic02 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Non sono preoccupato, pur avendo perso oggettivamente male.

Soffriamo l'Atalanta perché è di gran lunga la squadra più fisica di tutto il campionato. Oltre ad essere molto ben organizzati, hanno giocatori tosti, rudi e d'intensità praticamente in ogni ruolo; vero, ha sbagliato Pioli nel tentare di "adeguarsi" e quindi nel rinnegare noi stessi e l'identità che ci eravamo imposti, ma dubito che con le alternative oggi disponibili avremmo potuto fare molto meglio. Sia perché Diaz è si abile tra le linee e nell'1vs1, ma troppo poco atletico per reggere l'urto di queste partite contro questo tipo di avversari, sia anche perché Rebic e Mandzukic per motivi diversi sono troppo fuori condizione. Con Hakan e Saele disponibili forse avremmo potuto far loro molto più male. 

Secondo me torneremo a macinare punti sin dalla prossima giornata, e si spera di recuperare i pezzi e portare in condizione i lungodegenti. Magari non vinceremo il campionato, ma siamo tranquillamente in corsa per giocarcelo fino alla fine. 

In ottica prossima stagione, urge secondo me sistemare per bene la batteria di trequartisti: io sono per la qualità, ma oggi giorno è necessario anche saper tener botta contro avversari forti fisicamente. L'ala destra deve essere una pantera, e il trequartista di riserva dovrebbe essere qualcosa di più similare a Kakà prima maniera (ben strutturato, veloce in campo aperto), perché sinceramente a me Diaz non convince proprio e Otavio è un giocatore da bassa classifica.


----------



## Nevergiveup (23 Gennaio 2021)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Certo che Meitè è proprio una pippa...



Non è una pippa...metti Ibra a fare il terzino e sembrerà una pippa pure lui. Le magate le puoi tentare con giocatori duttili e intelligenti non con l’ultimo arrivato.

Errore del mister in questo caso c’è poco da dire. 
Cmq Ilicic è un fenomeno, lui e Muriel i giocatori più sottovalutati in assoluto.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2021)

C'è poco da recriminare : abbiamo provato a battere l'atalanta scendendo sul loro stesso livello e non ci siamo riusciti.
Il calcio ignorante e fisico è roba per loro.

Avremmo perso anche con diaz titolare perchè mai sarebbe riuscito a seguire il suo marcatore che sul cambio di palla sarebbe diventato l'uomo da marcare.
Vorrei far notare che già abbiamo perso l'uomo su ibra cosi.

Contro l'atalanta o corri quanto loro o giochi meglio di loro ma non li batti giocando a sportellate perchè sono animali.
Oggi ci hanno picchiato. Letteralmente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Gennaio 2021)

Quando sta bene nella partita secca questa squadra è ingiocabile, niente da fare.
Ringraziamo l'Udinese ed alziamo subito la testa.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2021)

Mi spiace solo che non abbiamo messo la palla a terra per giocare ma evidentemente calha si è preso il milan più di quanto non vorremmo ammettere.
Senza di lui nel legare il gioco è buio pesto.
Diaz ha delle doti ma è un altro tipo di giocatore, un profilo che ci sarà utile, come dico sempre, ma evidentemente il mister non se lo fida come si fida il turco.


----------



## mil77 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Vediamo calcio in modo diverso.
> 
> Perché se qui ci prendiamo in giro e togliamo dal discorso la scelta di Meitè, allora rinunciamo a prendere in considerazione cosa siamo stati in tutto il 2020.
> Con tutto il rispetto per il ragazzo, che è l'ultimo dei colpevoli nel suo essere capra.



Ma tu insisti su meite....ma davvero pensi sarebbe cambiato qualcosa? Forse con chala non di certo con diaz.. ci hanno battuto in ogni singolo duello, arrivavano prima sulla palla, ci anticipavano sempre, arrivavano prima sulle seconde palla e siamo qui a parlare di meite? Oggi Calabria sembrava un pulcino bagnato, kessie ballava a centrocampo e Ibra non ha praticamente visto palla contro Romeo.. .ma di cosa stiamo parlando????


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Mi raccomando, al ritorno scendiamo direttamente in campo col pannolino contro di questi.


----------



## Manue (23 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma tu insisti su meite....ma davvero pensi sarebbe cambiato qualcosa? Forse con chala non di certo con diaz.. ci hanno battuto in ogni singolo duello, arrivavano prima sulla palla, ci anticipavano sempre, arrivavano prima sulle seconde palla e siamo qui a parlare di meite? Oggi Calabria sembrava un pulcino bagnato, kessie ballava a centrocampo e Ibra non ha praticamente visto palla contro Romeo.. .ma di cosa stiamo parlando????




Ok, 
è anche vero che tutto può essere stata una cascata di eventi a cominciare proprio dalla scelta del mister

Se siamo un bel gruppo a suonare la chitarra, 
ma presi singolarmente non siamo tutti sti fenomeni, 
ed il maestro ad un certo punto, anziché continuare così, 
ci mette uno che è bravo a suonare il flauto, ma una capra a suonare la chitarra, 
Può anche essere che si perde il tempo è viene fuori una schifezza


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> E chi giocò sulla trequarti, poi in fretta e furia sostituito al 45° a danno ormai irreparabile?
> Krunic fu preferito ad Hakan, Leao, Rebic ed Hauge.
> 
> Non sono gli avversari forti che mettono a nudo i nostri difetti.
> ...



Sono d'accordo. Noi dobbiamo giocare di qualità usando le nostre armi.

A volte non capisco perchè decidiamo di giocare impauriti, come se noi fossimo in grado di gestire la partita. Noi vinciamo solo con incoscienza e leggerezza, se pensiamo di gestire è finita.

Per me sono errori ma lo dico sempre non stasera.

Poi la scelta di Meite è talmente assurda da essere incommentabile. Quando ho letto la formazione ho detto subito: è uno scherzo.


----------



## PoloNegativo (23 Gennaio 2021)

Io non capisco come si possa far fare il trequartista a Meité, che, oltre ad essere appena arrivato e a non essere chissà quale campione sulla carta, è fuori ruolo.
E la motivazione dietro tale scelta è ancora più ridicola...
Probabilmente avremmo perso ugualmente, ma non sottovalutiamo la pieghe che certe partite possono prendere. Non dimentichiamoci che l'approccio iniziale non era affatto male.


----------



## milanhearts (23 Gennaio 2021)

Purtroppo i segnali c'erano, nel 2021 hai vinto con Benevento, Torino e Cagliari non impressionando e perché gli avversari erano decisamente inferiori, è chiaro che quando affronti la Juventus con una squadra cortissima ed un Atalanta che va il triplo, in queste condizioni perdi. Paradossalmente quando affronti l'Atalanta sono le uniche due partite di tutte il campionato in cui vorrei come allenatore Gattuso: lì affronta bassi, non gli dà profondità, non a caso hanno pareggiato anche con Genoa e Udinese. Infatti mi sembra che Gattuso abbia fatto tra Milan e Napoli due vittorie due pareggi e una sconfitta con loro. Speriamo rientrino tutti, Benaccer, Theo e Rebic al 100%, Romagnoli e credo proprio diventi un altro discorso


----------



## mil77 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Vediamo calcio in modo diverso.
> 
> Perché se qui ci prendiamo in giro e togliamo dal discorso la scelta di Meitè, allora rinunciamo a prendere in considerazione cosa siamo stati in tutto il 2020.
> Con tutto il rispetto per il ragazzo, che è l'ultimo dei colpevoli nel suo essere capra.



Per me ci prendiamo in giro se diciamo che abbiamo perso perché pioli ha fatto giocare meite e non diaz. Opinioni...


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Gennaio 2021)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Pioli ha regalato il primo tempo alla dea, ed ovviamente anche il resto della partita. A loro non puoi concedere un intero tempo, psicologicamente ne abbiamo risentito... Meitè li davanti è stata una bestemmia!



Meite' era stata la soluzione più giusta, nel primo tempo abbiamo mantenute la distanza fra i reparti, siamo stati più squadra anche se l'Atalanta si vedeva ci era superiore.

Nel secondo tempo invece e entrato Diaz il trequartista che dovevamo mettere già nel primo tempi, a detta di molti......Diaz è entrato e la squadra si è liquefatta.

Abbiamo perso completamente la parte centrale del campo, se il trequartista c'era dal iniziò, rischiavamo un cappotto peggio del 5-0.


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ebbene sì, perché il Lilla in quelle condizioni con tutti i velocisti schierati in campo si è esaltata ulteriormente nel secondo tempo, quando Pioli ha provato a ristabilire la trequarti al posto di Krunic e Castillejo.
> 
> Ma poiché Lille ed Atalanta non sono il Verona o il Crotone, quel vantaggio non solo nel risultato ma pure psicologico diventa una montagna molto più insormontabile.
> 
> ...


Assolutamente d'accordo.
E' evidente che pioli ricerchi continuamente "fisicità", e ci può anche stare.
L'errore è nel non insistere ad inizio anno nel formare la rosa piuttosto che inventarsi mosse improbabili.

Se diaz non lo convince a trequarti perché non ha il fisico come chalanoglu per contribuire nel pressing alto, l'errore è avere diaz in rosa e non prendere un trequartista più dinamico e fisico che possa aiutare di più nel pressing. Altrimenti tu prendi diaz e lui comunque ti fa giocare meite o krunic sulla trequarti. Con i disastri annunciati che ne conseguono.
Siccome diaz è in prestito sono quasi sicuro che non rimarrà (purtroppo). Si andrà alla ricerca di un "chalanoglu", ovvero un giocatore che abbia la qualità per stare sulla trequarti ma che ti possa anche aiutare nel pressing alto in modo determinante.


----------



## Paolino (23 Gennaio 2021)

Abbiam fatto pena


----------



## Manue (23 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Meite' era stata la soluzione più giusta, nel primo tempo abbiamo mantenute la distanza fra i reparti, siamo stati più squadra anche se l'Atalanta si vedeva ci era superiore.
> 
> Nel secondo tempo invece e entrato Diaz il trequartista che dovevamo mettere già nel primo tempi, a detta di molti......Diaz è entrato e la squadra si è liquefatta.
> 
> Abbiamo perso completamente la parte centrale del campo, se il trequartista c'era dal iniziò, rischiavamo un cappotto peggio del 5-0.




Ad onor del vero già il primo tempo doveva essere 0-3. 
Meite è stata la scelta sbagliata per svariati motivi che erano prevedibili, 
il mister ha preso un abbaglio e si è visto tutto in campo. 

Paragonare primo-secondo tempo, ha poco senso, 
la fiducia pendeva totalmente da un lato...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Io dico solo una cosa, mi auguro che quando verrà il giorno non ci mettiamo a gestire un risultato di vantaggio ben consolidato contro di loro, ma voglio una squadra che spinga fino alla fine per fare più gol possibili.
Mi auguro che quel giorno arrivi presto, se dovessimo fermarci per gestire il risultato probabilmente sarei ancora più furioso di adesso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io dico solo una cosa, mi auguro che quando verrà il giorno non ci mettiamo a gestire un risultato di vantaggio ben consolidato contro di loro, ma voglio una squadra che spinga fino alla fine per fare più gol possibili.
> Mi auguro che quel giorno arrivi presto, se dovessimo fermarci per gestire il risultato probabilmente sarei ancora più furioso di adesso.



Idem. Speriamo che quel giorno sia la trentottesima giornata.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi spiace solo che non abbiamo messo la palla a terra per giocare ma evidentemente calha si è preso il milan più di quanto non vorremmo ammettere.
> Senza di lui nel legare il gioco è buio pesto.
> Diaz ha delle doti ma è un altro tipo di giocatore, un profilo che ci sarà utile, come dico sempre, ma evidentemente il mister non se lo fida come si fida il turco.



turca è fondamentale. dispiace sempre dover dire l'avevo detto ma purtroppo sono mesi che ha cambiato radicalmente il suo peso al milan... e pensare che lo schifavo clamorosamente (ed in effetti faceva pena).
non credo comunque che con lui sarebbe stata troppo diversa. avevamo troppi buchi. non puoi concedere a sti macellai casti, diaz, leao (ma era in campo???) e ibra che sembra un lampione. mettici pure tonali... 

purtroppo si torna al solito discorso... a sx ok rebic non era in forma ma c'è. ma a dx e in mezzo se mancano saele e turca c'è il vuoto cosmico. e dal mercato non è arrivato nulla.

manza messo sulla destra potrebbe essere un'indicazione tattica per il futuro, ma non credo riuscirà a ritrovare una forma decente per giocarci. speriamo.


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Unico lato positivo della serata è il pareggio delle Melme.



Lato positivo? c'è poco da gioire,stanno spianando la strada ai gobbi,ora vedrete che porcate succederanno...


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Gennaio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo.
> E' evidente che pioli ricerchi continuamente "fisicità", e ci può anche stare.
> L'errore è nel non insistere ad inizio anno nel formare la rosa piuttosto che inventarsi mosse improbabili.
> 
> ...


Il discorso del pressing alto non può reggere con l'Atalanta , semplicemente perché l'Atalanta non ti permette di farlo.

Non si può pressare alta una squadra che va costantemente al rilancio lungo, come non si può pressare una squadra che non gioca mai al indietro ma sempre in avanti,
Semplicemente non si può.

Ci troviamo meglio con le squadre che partono dal basso perché riusciamo a pressare alto, ma la cosa importante che tutta la squadra si alza,l'Atalanta non telo permette perché ti salta.


----------



## Milanoide (23 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Meite' era stata la soluzione più giusta, nel primo tempo abbiamo mantenute la distanza fra i reparti, siamo stati più squadra anche se l'Atalanta si vedeva ci era superiore.
> 
> Nel secondo tempo invece e entrato Diaz il trequartista che dovevamo mettere già nel primo tempi, a detta di molti......Diaz è entrato e la squadra si è liquefatta.
> 
> Abbiamo perso completamente la parte centrale del campo, se il trequartista c'era dal iniziò, rischiavamo un cappotto peggio del 5-0.


Qualcuno non vuole capire che Meitè occupava la posizione del 3/4ista, ma era li a fare il mediano ed a spegnere sul nascere il gioco degli avversari.
Pioli non è cosi scemo da pensare che potesse legare il gioco uno arrivato da tre giorni.
Per me invece si dovrebbe lavorare di più su un vero 4-4-2 in fase difensiva.
Contro la Juve abbiamo avuto sicuramente meno paura, ma pesiamola quella Juve contro cui abbiamo perso facendo benino.
È la stessa Juve fantasma spazzata via dai cugini.
Alla fine tutte le partite nel corso di un campionato sono il risultato dello stato di forma delle due squadre che si incontrano. 
Ora inizia di nuovo il girone.
All'andata contro il Crotone giocammo per gran parte della partita alla pari. Poi passi in vantaggio, gli episodi etc.
Ma noi spesso abbiamo giocato alla pari.
Udinese e Verona ci hanno fatto ammattire.
Oggi l'Udinese lo ha fatto anche contro la corazzata Inter.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Meite' era stata la soluzione più giusta, nel primo tempo abbiamo mantenute la distanza fra i reparti, siamo stati più squadra anche se l'Atalanta si vedeva ci era superiore.
> 
> Nel secondo tempo invece e entrato Diaz il trequartista che dovevamo mettere già nel primo tempi, a detta di molti......Diaz è entrato e la squadra si è liquefatta.
> 
> Abbiamo perso completamente la parte centrale del campo, se il trequartista c'era dal iniziò, rischiavamo un cappotto peggio del 5-0.



purtroppo è addirittura così. perchè il 1o tempo pur giocando male abbiamo preso 1 tiro e ibra si è mangiato 2 gol. non dico che potevamo essere sopra ma un minimo abbiamo tenuto. nel 2o siamo colati a picco.
non credo sia colpa di diaz o merito di meite o di qualcun'altro, semplicemente loro non han mai mollato e noi si.

per me attaccarsi a meite o diaz ha la sola spiegazione di non voler molare il punto e dire "ok ho sbagliato, da questo a quello non cambiava na mazza". 
d'altra parte quando mai hai una riprova più chiara di stasera? entrambi han giocato 1 tempo e è stato un macello sempre.


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Per me è sbagliatissimo pensare in questo modo, poi per carità magari ognuno ha il proprio idolo da difendere o il proprio spauracchio da attaccare, ma qui la questione è tattica e psicologica.
> E chi ha fatto un minimo di sport di squadra conosce questi equilibri.
> 
> Noi siamo un modello preciso, e l'abbiamo snaturato.
> ...


sono d'accordo.
Che poi se non voleva mettere diaz perché poco fisico poteva mettere Maldini.
Oppure poteva mettere diaz e rinforzare a destra Dalot al posto del leggeranno Castillejo.

Insomma meite (che io non farei giocare manco nel suo ruolo) come trequartista ha minato tante certezze......e gli ha regalato un uomo.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo.
> Che poi se non voleva mettere diaz perché poco fisico poteva mettere Maldini.
> Oppure poteva mettere diaz e rinforzare a destra Dalot al posto del leggeranno Castillejo.
> 
> Insomma meite (che io non farei giocare manco nel suo ruolo) come trequartista ha minato tante certezze......e gli ha regalato un uomo.



L'atalanta ha un gioco molto particolare.
Ti si attaccano uomo su uomo e ti obbligano poi a seguirli perchè l'uomo che ti marca poi sulla palla recuperata scappa nello spazio.
Pensi diaz ce l'avrebbe fatta a fare quel lavoro?
Già con ibra in campo sotto questo punto di vista regaliamo un uomo...

Sull'azione del gol l'uomo dell'atalanta crossa tutto solo e mette quella palla pericolosa in tutta libertà che poi genera il gol.
Di chi era quell'uomo?

Il problema è stato meitè ma non solo meitè.
Contro l'atalanta o corri quanto loro o giochi meglio di loro. Ci è riuscita nè la prima nè la seconda.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Gennaio 2021)

Questi non vincono mai a Torino e a Milano con l'Inter, con noi sempre la partita della vita.

Infatti ieri Gasp aveva detto che voleva la migliore prestazione della stagione.

Non me la prendo in nessun modo, sconfitta schiacciante... nulla da dire.

Sorrido nel leggere le critiche... per un solo motivo: oggi l'unico giocatore sopra la sufficienza è stato kjaer, del resto non c'è stato nulla da salvare.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Qualcuno non vuole capire che Meitè occupava la posizione del 3/4ista, ma era li a fare il mediano ed a spegnere sul nascere il gioco degli avversari.
> Pioli non è cosi scemo da pensare che potesse legare il gioco uno arrivato da tre giorni.
> Per me invece si dovrebbe lavorare di più su un vero 4-4-2 in fase difensiva.
> Contro la Juve abbiamo avuto sicuramente meno paura, ma pesiamola quella Juve contro cui abbiamo perso facendo benino.
> ...



Sono d'accordo fin quando c'era Meitė la squadra aveva un suo equilibrio, con Diaz l'abbiamo perso.

Non è stata colpa di Diaz ne di Meité, se c'era chala che lega il gioco poteva essere diverso, ma non c'era.

Si deve dare equilibrio, oggi erano in 6 dico 6 cc atalantini contro 2 nostri, questo sembra non averlo notato nessuno.

Se sei in superiorita numerica a cc 9/10 la partita la vinci, speriamo serva da lezione.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> purtroppo è addirittura così. perchè il 1o tempo pur giocando male abbiamo preso 1 tiro e ibra si è mangiato 2 gol. non dico che potevamo essere sopra ma un minimo abbiamo tenuto. nel 2o siamo colati a picco.
> non credo sia colpa di diaz o merito di meite o di qualcun'altro, semplicemente loro non han mai mollato e noi si.
> 
> per me attaccarsi a meite o diaz ha la sola spiegazione di non voler molare il punto e dire "ok ho sbagliato, da questo a quello non cambiava na mazza".
> d'altra parte quando mai hai una riprova più chiara di stasera? entrambi han giocato 1 tempo e è stato un macello sempre.


Discorso condivisibile, ma sembra non sia molto chiaro.


----------



## jumpy65 (24 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo fin quando c'era Meitė la squadra aveva un suo equilibrio, con Diaz l'abbiamo perso.
> 
> Non è stata colpa di Diaz ne di Meité, se c'era chala che lega il gioco poteva essere diverso, ma non c'era.
> 
> ...



Concordo pienamente, meite era lì fare il terzo di centrocampo che diaz non sa fare. Purtroppo meite non è calha...


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Gennaio 2021)

Non ho molti commenti da fare sulla partita di ieri.
So solo che queste partite a 1000 all'ora dell'atalanta che mangia gli avversari che neanche il barcelona di guardiola mi fanno pensare (e non da ieri sera) che sia ormai realtà assodata ciò che tutti pensano, e che ben si guardano dal dire.
Il nome del preparatore atletico suona per me come una triste conferma.
Bravi, bravissimi a non farsi beccare. 
Chi ha orecchie per intendere...


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2021)

La Dea soffre particolarmente le squadre chiuse e che ripartano in contropiede (il Genoa domenica poteva fargliene 3 nel primo tempo). Noi ci siamo semplicemente donati alla causa, pressando male e accettando alcuni 1 vs 1 difensivi inconcepibili (non puoi farti puntare costantemente da ilicic senza raddoppio). L’Atalanta è fortissima, ci sta perdere contro ma le nostre sono pure debacle, di concetto e di spirito. Vero che a noi mancano ancora alcuni pilastri però non ti puoi consegnare così. Noi quando dobbiamo affrontare la banda di Gasperini andiamo in panico e non vorrei giocarmi qualcosa d’importante all’ultima giornata.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> abbiamo mezza squadra fuori e lo scorso anno siamo arrivati 6i. cosa pensavamo di dominare tutte le partite?



No, ma analizziamo un po' di cose..i big match dicono che in casa abbiamo fatto 7 punti su 15, ma soprattutto abbiamo incassato 13 gol in 5 partite (con inter, roma, lazio, juve e atalanta)..

Occhio che al ritorno ste partite saranno tutte trasferte...la fase difensiva va registrata..


----------

